#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-17
<racho_> PCChrist what is your video card?
<egossett> hi
<egossett> i have a question
<egossett> i am using kde now, and when i click "computer" then system settings then in the lost and found - all the items that were on the accessories in gnome are in the lost and found is this correct
<Red-Raven> hey guys.
<egossett> Hi Red-Raven
<ChrisDruif> Hai Red-Raven
<Red-Raven> any way in ubuntu to erase a pin drive with a virus on it besides dd, formating, or deleting in Gparted?
<ChrisDruif> Red-Raven: Because all of the above don't work?
<Red-Raven> yup.
<ChrisDruif> I dunno, blows my mind <_>
<Red-Raven> MS security essentials didn't work either.
<egossett> I am using KDE and all the items that were on the accessories tab in gnome are in the lost and found is this correct? Can someone help with that
<paultag> Howdy
<paultag> OK, who has a bad issue that needs urgent help?
<paultag> I lost scrollback and can't see joins / partz
<paultag> Red-Raven: you first, it sounds fun
<egossett> Hi
<egossett> i could use help
<paultag> Red-Raven: have you tried mkfs.ext* ?
<paultag> egossett: sup, dude. let's hear it
<egossett> I am using KDE and all the items that were on the accessories tab in gnome are in the lost and found is this correct?
<paultag> Red-Raven: that rebuilds the fs without a repartition ( and is called from Gparted after a format )
<egossett> I am a girl - dude. SMILE
<egossett> HAHAHAHA
<paultag> egossett: dude is asexual
<paultag> egossett: and I stand by that, damnit
<egossett> kk
<paultag> egossett: so, what's your issue?
<ChrisDruif> Doede, you are a girl? :)
<egossett> I appreciate your help
<egossett> dude
<egossett> hahaha
<paultag> heh
<egossett> I am using KDE and all the items that were on the accessories tab in gnome are in the lost and found is this correct?
<paultag> hahaha sweet
<ChrisDruif> gtg, ba-bye y'all....good luck with your problems :)
<paultag> egossett: humm, not sure if that's stock or desgined behavior
<paultag> later Commodore64
<egossett> thanks chris
<paultag> er, chr-
<paultag> he left, shucks
<paultag> egossett: it might be an issue with the XDG entries, but I doubt it
<paultag> somehow
<paultag> egossett: was it always like this?
<egossett> paultag: oh i don't know
<paultag> egossett: can you give an example of some that are now misplaced?
<egossett> paultag: yes i just installed kde
<egossett> one minute
<paultag> sure
<egossett> desktop effects
<egossett> joystick
<egossett> login manager
<egossett> splash scree
<egossett> workspace
<egossett> device actions
<paultag> yeah
<egossett> input actions
<egossett> hardware
<paultag> egossett: those are all GNOME menu entries. Where's `firefox' ?
<egossett> firefox is under applications internet
<paultag> great
<egossett> as webbrowser
<paultag> egossett: that's normal and expected behavior
<egossett> but firefox icon
<egossett> yes
<paultag> egossett: as is the lost + found stuff
<paultag> egossett: your system is clean and healty. If you don't like it, you can move entries in the editor
<egossett> so no accessories on the kde button on the lower left on the bottom panel
<egossett> o no
<egossett> i thought this was an error.
<paultag> egossett: KDE -> GNOME back and forth is a bit fisty
<egossett> lost and found sounds like it is out of place
<egossett> I am new user
<egossett> so maybe not understanding where things really go
<paultag> egossett: KDE guys like doing things by the books, and GNOME guys like doing cowboy coding -- so when KDE catches a GNOME'ism, it gets handled funny
<egossett> lost sounds lost to me
<egossett> i see
<webjadmin> How often are Linux kernels released?
<paultag> webjadmin: whenever linus gets off his ass
<egossett> password and user account is in the lost and found section now also
<paultag> egossett: it's OK. Those are GNOME tools that are in the menu "funny"
<egossett> ok Thank you for assistance
<paultag> egossett: you may move them without any trouble
<paultag> egossett: sure, no problem
<egossett> no
<egossett> don't know enough to move things yet
<egossett> as long as this is not a problem they can stay where kde put them
<paultag> egossett: you know that KDE is not GNOME. That's more then enough
<paultag> egossett: sure. No problems will come up
<egossett> thank you so much DUDE. hahahaha
<paultag> well, webjadmin must have not liked me
<paultag> egossett: no problem, dude
<egossett> well i don't know why - I like you
<egossett> smile
<JackyAlcine> paultag, I do like you, lol. I didn't notice that I was using my username.
<JackyAlcine> I am webjadmin.
<paultag> JackyAlcine: oh hahahaha
<egossett> hahahha
<JackyAlcine> :D
<paultag> JackyAlcine: I don't see joins or parts
<egossett> hi jacky
<paultag> or nicks
<JackyAlcine> Hey egossett
<JackyAlcine> So if you ever see that nick somewhere, it's me. :D
<JackyAlcine> double identities!
<paultag> JackyAlcine: I have a bunch that I go "undercover" with
<egossett> i had double entries the other day. but figure how i was doing that
<egossett> lurkers
<paultag> sometimes I just don't want to be bugged ;)
<paultag> egossett: yup.
<egossett> lurking
<JackyAlcine> Same here. =/ but then people /whois me and >_<
<paultag> JackyAlcine: haha
<paultag> JackyAlcine: I keep different ns entries
<egossett> i will prolly always show as egossett or evalyn
<JackyAlcine> Speaking of entries, I'm trying to find a way to make Wikipedia entries available to a system as an object, sort of a knowledge base.
<cprofitt> hello egossett
<cprofitt> how are you doing?
<egossett> i got to make lots of friends here - want to learn from everyone
<paultag> points.
<paultag> egossett: have you been here long? Sorry, I don't think we've met.
<egossett> cprofitt: hi
<paultag> I've been idle far too long
<egossett> no fairly new
<paultag> hey cprofitt
<egossett> loaded Ubuntu 10.04 in december
<JackyAlcine> Hey cprofitt!
<egossett> BUT
<egossett> i have been fiddling with Ubuntu for well over 2 years
<cprofitt> egossett: is going to be stellar folks...
<egossett> now I feel i got a good set up
<egossett> thanks for confidence cprofitt
<egossett> and I will keep it on this Dell Inspiron
<paultag> Red-Raven left
<paultag> shame
<paultag> wonder if he solved his issue
<cprofitt> paultag: do you want to take on RedSing; if not I would be willing as they are in my loco
<egossett> stuck with windows on two other home computers for now. I don't like to use them now tho
<paultag> cprofitt: I'm overloaded. I've got Cheri703 fulltime and JackyAlcine part-time/
<cprofitt> I may get to convert my father to Linux in the next 2-4 weeks
<cprofitt> Hey now... what are you doing with JackyAlcine?
<cprofitt> :-)
<JackyAlcine> :D
<cprofitt> JackyAlcine is cheating on me, heh?
<egossett> cprofitt: good for you
<paultag> cprofitt: I'm giving him little programming tidbits to munch on
<JackyAlcine> Lol, not all the time!
<paultag> cprofitt: in all fairness I had him first
<paultag> cprofitt: so NYAH!
<JackyAlcine> Lol.
<egossett> LOL
 * JackyAlcine watches and claps.
<egossett> and egossett is cheesing
<cprofitt> I see paultag
<paultag> egossett: cheesing? You sound like a young-un. South Park FTW
<paultag> cprofitt: I'm just bullshitting. We talk now and again :)
<cprofitt> lol
<egossett> cprofitt: you know i am a yungin
<cprofitt> I know paultag
<cprofitt> just was not sure how to respond...
<cprofitt> JackyAlcine could benefit from some of your assistance anyway
<paultag> cprofitt: hahaha, good. I was hopeing you knew I was not laying claim
<egossett> it's all good
<paultag> hoping *
<cprofitt> the programming stuff is a bit beyond me at this point
<paultag> JackyAlcine: have you figured out the ( n & ( n -1 ) ) yet ?
<JackyAlcine> I hope paultag's ready for some AI!
<cprofitt> heck... in reality the padawan belong to all of us
<paultag> JackyAlcine: dude, I rocks
<paultag> cprofitt: right?
<JackyAlcine> NOOO, cprofitt, he's being mean! lol
<egossett> cprofitt: and paultag: yes lots of deep stuff here,
<cprofitt> JackyAlcine: I would have just made you do the first 33 problems at ProjectEuler
<paultag> ouch!
 * JackyAlcine blows up into ashes.
<egossett> LOL
<egossett> puff
<paultag> I've not even had that much time ;)
<cprofitt> c'mon... those are not that hard... I did not say you had to do them in Machine Language
<paultag> cprofitt: well where's the fun in that?
<cprofitt> though we really should move this to -team
<paultag> cprofitt: truf
<cprofitt> as this is our support channel
<egossett> cprofitt: i have gpg key, linux id, and ubuntu id now
<cprofitt> my mistaked for going so far in here
 * JackyAlcine rises from ashes, and burns even brighter.
<egossett> JackyAlcine: phoenix
<paultag> cprofitt: it's cool, I'm trying to stay on duty ( hahaha doodie ) for a while
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> paultag: I am re-writing the backup wiki page
<JackyAlcine> egossett: Yup, I love them. If I ever create anything epic, I'll call it the Phoenix.
<paultag> cprofitt: yeah?
<cprofitt> which is, from my point of view... well... not good
<Red-Raven> hey sorry. missed anything since last time i posted.
<paultag> JackyAlcine: well you need to make a shitty one first, then get a 2.0
<paultag> Red-Raven: aww!
<paultag> Red-Raven: I gave you a 2 page response and you missed it
<cprofitt> the list synchronization, creating an archive and drive imaging as types of backup
<paultag> Red-Raven: kidding. One line. Have you checked mkfs.ext* ?
<egossett> Red-Raven: we are just shooting the breeze
<Red-Raven> press ^?
<egossett> cprofitt: i did try irssi and felt it was to advanced for me, - need to remember commands
<paultag> 00:59 <+paultag> Red-Raven: have you tried mkfs.ext* ?
<paultag> 00:59 <+paultag> Red-Raven: that rebuilds the fs without a repartition ( and is called from Gparted after a format )
<paultag> Red-Raven: we have public logs online as well ( if no one is around and you need to check )
<egossett> cprofitt: but now that i have kde i am using quassel irc which i like better than the gnome xchat
<paultag> Red-Raven: or if your disk is in vfat format, mkfs.vfat will work well too
<paultag> Red-Raven: just look up the mkfs.* family, really
<cprofitt> egossett: cool
<cprofitt> I only learned irssi because I wanted a terminal based chat
<paultag> irssi++;
<cprofitt> in case I had to remote in to a screen session
<cprofitt> or had a low power machine
<egossett> ok
<egossett> i tried it just to see the difference
<Red-Raven> ik.
<Red-Raven> to see if its in there?
<egossett> i need the assistance for now, maybe later i will remember commands
<cprofitt> egossett: I started with xchat
<paultag> Red-Raven: what format is your disk in?
<paultag> cprofitt: egossett, kicking you to -team while I help with Red-Raven here
<paultag> if you don't mind
<paultag> it'll be 4 minutes
<egossett> cprofitt: yes - but i do like the kde interface better
<egossett> ok
<egossett> np
<egossett> i will just read along see if i learn something here
<paultag> Red-Raven: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<paultag> Red-Raven: so I can see a list of partitions, and what format they are in, if you don't mind
<cprofitt> A lot of people like KDE better... it is, to me, more like both Windows and OS X
<paultag> again, providing sdb is your flash drive
<JackyAlcine> cprofitt: Maybe it's because I started with GNOME, but I can't ever get accustomed to KDE, it's a bit too much for moi.
<egossett> cprofitt: yes it is like windows and I know that is why i like it. but i need it so i can learn more.
<drop_bear> can anyone give me a hand connecting a printer/scanner to my computer?
<paultag> drop_bear: I might need to run in a second, but I can give 2-mintue help
<egossett> cprofitt: it has been so long since i did commands in commodore and dos. will take some time to get use to that again
<paultag> drop_bear: what make and model?
<paultag> drop_bear: also, sweet /nick
<drop_bear> brother dcp165c
<cprofitt> egossett: I understand
<paultag> I love the drop_bear ssh server
<drop_bear> what's that?
<paultag> drop_bear: that should be plug and play. Is it not working OTB?
<paultag> drop_bear: nevermind
<drop_bear> not working
<cprofitt> JackyAlcine and egossett we have some folks seeking help in here... lets take side chatter to -team
<drop_bear> it comes up with a list of drivers for brother computers but it's not one of them
<drop_bear> I am on 10.10
<egossett> kk
<paultag> drop_bear: humm. Can you paste `tail /var/log/messages' when you plug it in?
<drop_bear> yeah, but it is quite a few lines
<JackyAlcine> drop_bear: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<paultag> drop_bear: pastebin :)
<paultag> !pastebin | drop_bear
<ubot2> drop_bear: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<drop_bear> oh... hold on
<drop_bear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554930/
<paultag> Damn, Red left again
<paultag> Oh jesus
<paultag> Jan 17 09:18:35 linux kernel: [ 2799.335528] system-config-p[8603]: segfault at 4 ip b7641498 sp bf8ed00c error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so[b7525000+157000]
<paultag> drop_bear: congrats!!!!!!
<drop_bear> I DID IT!!!
<paultag> drop_bear: you're the *first* person, in 4 years, who's come in here with an issue that is horrid!
<paultag> drop_bear: this is awesome. Time to file some bug reports!
<paultag> drop_bear: Your driver totally bombed your kernel. It's a wonder your system is not crashing
<drop_bear> sorry what's going on?
<paultag> drop_bear: you know when you're in deep deep sleep
<drop_bear> oh... could it be the flux capacitor?
<paultag> drop_bear: and you're just about to make out with the hot chick?
<drop_bear> go on
<paultag> drop_bear: and then some ass wakes you up with water?
<paultag> drop_bear: that's what's going on.
<drop_bear> YEAH... I LIKE WHERE THIS IS GOING
<drop_bear> oh
<paultag> drop_bear: So, if you don't mind, please head to #ubuntu-kernel and show them this, they can help you from here on out
<paultag> drop_bear: hell yeah. High five!
<drop_bear> okay
<paultag> drop_bear: really, well done, dude. Never seen that before, in my 10 years of using Linux
<drop_bear> what actually happened?
<drop_bear> I'm a little lost
<paultag> drop_bear: it's something called a "Segfault" or "Segmentation fault"
<paultag> drop_bear: it's when the bit of code tries to use a pointer that's outside it's segment
<paultag> drop_bear: it's very bad and usually is the programmer's fault. Hell. It's always the programmer's fault
<drop_bear> oh
<paultag> drop_bear: so, it's thinking all is well, attempts to use invalid memory and bombs out hard
<drop_bear> well I am going to head on over to the kernal channell and let them know all about it
<paultag> drop_bear: moment
<paultag> drop_bear: yeah, please do
<paultag> drop_bear: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault
<paultag> It's really a wonder the kernel is still online
<drop_bear> oh
<drop_bear> it sounds bad
<paultag> drop_bear: it is :)
<paultag> drop_bear: but the good news is, it's 0% your faulkt
<drop_bear> is my computer going to fall over now?
<paultag> fault *
<paultag> drop_bear: nah. It'll live
<paultag> drop_bear: fat chance of using the print driver, though
<drop_bear> oh
<drop_bear> ever?
<paultag> drop_bear: Oh no, not at all. It might be a versioned issue
<drop_bear> should I throw away my printer... or drop it in the river or something?
<paultag> drop_bear: that's why I'm suggesting a trip to kerenl, they might be able to find the error
<drop_bear> I have posted up there already
<paultag> drop_bear: rock on, mang. You should be able to get it to work, but might take some work
<drop_bear> this is what I said
<drop_bear> hello. I was just at ubuntu beginners with a printer problem and was told to run this command "tail /var/log/messages" and paste the results which can be found here http://paste.ubuntu.com/554930/ they said that I have a segmentation fault and that I should head here straight away and let you guys know.... so here I am
<paultag> drop_bear: rox on. Sec.
<drop_bear> does that sound appropriate
<drop_bear> cool
<drop_bear> I feel it necessary at this point to articulate the fact that I am a computer quambi
<paultag> drop_bear: quambi ?
<paultag> BRB
<drop_bear> like spastic but worse
<drop_bear> much, much worse
<drop_bear> gotta run... I will be back soon
<paultag> back
<paultag> drop_bear: rock on dude
<techmik_laptop> hi all... relative n00b here.... having a difficult problem..... I am installing a linksys ae1000 usb wifi adapter to my linux system..... linksys/cisco doesnt support it.... i found, followed, and succeeded with these instructions previously...... (i know it's a fedora forum, but it works... or did) http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1353558
<techmik_laptop> last night i had a problem that caused me to need to format and reinstall ubuntu 10.10, and currently 11.04
<techmik_laptop> today, i cant get it to work again..... following the instructions, here is the output after "make"   http://pastebin.com/FJHpP8nY
<Red-Raven> hey.
<Red-Raven> paultag, you know how you told me to look for mkfs.etx? well the only files on the USB are ones that are supposed to be there. like music and stuff. there are no suspicious files at all.
<Red-Raven> does backtrack or another OS have any special tools for this sort of thing?
<ddecator> what sort of thing?
<Red-Raven> wiping a USB that refuses to be wiped with Gparted, dd, or MS security essentials (only free one i could find), just because a stupid virus has write protected it to keep itself safe.
<harrisonk> Red-Raven: have you tried DBAN
<Red-Raven> no. what is it?
<harrisonk> Red-Raven: it's a mass drive wiper
<harrisonk> I will get a link
<Red-Raven> thx!
<harrisonk> http://www.dban.org/
<harrisonk> any drives connected to a computer with the DBAN cd will be PERMANTLY erased
<harrisonk> (well the data on them
<harrisonk> )
<Red-Raven> um, shouldn't i fear for my HDD in that case?
<harrisonk> have you ever opened up a computer?
<harrisonk> just unplug the hdd
<Red-Raven> its a laptop. any then i can't exactly run without it.
<harrisonk> and to answer your question unless you start in interactiv mode your hdd will be wiped
<harrisonk> o just MAKE SURE that you start in the interagtiv mode
<harrisonk> then you can select witch drives to erace
<harrisonk> Red-Raven: you getting all this?
<Red-Raven> is it a distro?
<harrisonk> kinda
<harrisonk> kinda-sorta-waybe-almost
<harrisonk> *maybe
<Red-Raven> 1st: don't have a blank disk 2nd: i'd rather not risk wiping my HD if i don't know what im doing.
<harrisonk> Red-Raven: well at least you know your last resort
<Red-Raven> yup. actually my last resort is a cinder block and gravity. that should remove this virus/
<Red-Raven> .*
<harrisonk> and destroy the USB drive
<harrisonk> do DBAN first
<Red-Raven> which is why its my last resort
<harrisonk> or find a friend who can
<harrisonk> goodnight
<Red-Raven> night.
<Flam> Hi I'm having trouble installing SSH with public keys for rsync
<Flam> I ran "sudo ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096 -f /home/user/cron/a-rsync-key" on Ubuntu 10.04 and got the .pub file and the private key, then I did "sudo cat a-rsync-key.pub >>.ssh/authorized_keys" on the remote host
<Flam> and now I'm stumped :/
<Flam> Where do I put the private key on the localhost?
<Flam> i mean the source machine*
<egossett> Flam: Do you mean the pgp key for launchpad
<Flam> nope, it's for rsync.
<egossett> ok
<Flam> I'm trying to ssh to my server without a password
<egossett> sorry i don't know an answer for that.
<Flam> No problem, I guess I'll ask in #ubuntu :)
<kuttans> i have a samsung corby mobile.  Kubuntu identify it as a imaging device always and sometime shows it as modem too.  The problem the modem deduction is not stable all the time, sometimes it do and sometimes not.  Im using this mobile as a modem which is having a 3g connection.Kppp is also not useful as it says can not open modem, where as the modem is loaded in /dev/ttyACM0 and 1 as well. wvdialconf is returning errorso how to go about from here
<kuttans> to make it more stable and use it without intermittancy
<Daniel0108> hi :)
<bioterror> sowwy, I use gnome's network-manager and it works perfectly with my mobile phone
<bioterror> if it doesnt, I reboot and works
<Daniel0108> kuttans, plug in your phone and reboot... sometimes that works ;)
<bioterror> rather unplug it
<bioterror> wait till you're logged in then plug it ;)
<kuttans> Daniel0108: i tried almost umpteen time that.  The problem is it will detect sometimes and wont the other time. and suddenly one fine day i can see it in the knetworkmanager
<Daniel0108> hmm.. I use gnome-network-manager too and it works...
<kuttans> yeah it too works only at times Daniel0108
<Daniel0108> oh
<kuttans> not always.... the problem is stability , i.e why it does recognise sometimes and othertimes not
<Daniel0108> is there a software for linux, for your mobile phone?
<Daniel0108> or just windows?
<kuttans> its a samsung corby and it dont have any linux driver at all
<kuttans> these vendors are morons that they dont give any driver for mac and linux
<kuttans> atleast not in india....
<bioterror> kuttans, linux is not a serious OS yet ;)
<bioterror> it's something what glue sniffers and people with longhair uses
<kuttans> may be bioterror but i like this
<kuttans> atleast i dont get the guilty feeling of using any kinda pirated software
<kuttans> if its not a serious OS then i guess redhat must be a drowning ship right?
<yax51> does anyone know what happened to the system tools menu in maverick
<Daniel0108> bioterror, linux is serious, because sony uses it for play station :) But nobody knows that, lol :P
<bioterror> Daniel0108, sony dropped support for it few updates ago?
<Daniel0108> bioterror, the PlayStation OS uses the linux kernel ;)
<pleia2> so does my tv, and my cellphone and my ebook reader
<kuttans> bioterror let me tell you one thing, this world is full of business men, they just manipulate everything which comes on their way
<bioterror> pleia2, soon you have MeeGo in your car ;)
<kuttans> so its all about how google, microsoft and oracle like corp want it and their co ords with intel and amd
<kuttans> they are trying to rob those dreams of the scientists who invented many things for good
<bioterror> kuttans, did you know that we live in a world which is run by capitalism
<Daniel0108> kuttans, if ubuntu would advertise at worldwide TV, it would become famous too ;)
<kuttans> not exactly. am trying to learn a lot
<Daniel0108> bioterror, we should talk at #ubuntu-beginners-team, this is support channel ;)
<kuttans> not exactly Daniel....there comes the competition, and once you know you will be getting 10$ then you wont mind spending 3 out of it for ads. but if you know that its gonna be a social service then you cant bcoz you wont even have a penny
<kuttans> yeah sure daniel its not a philosphy room
<Daniel0108> kuttans, go to #ubuntu-beginners-team ;)
<kuttans> k anyways m not here for that purpose, but my prob is not gettng solved for past a month
<kuttans> i will come back again to the rooms when there is enough crowd
<kuttans> bye
<Daniel0108> drivers are always the problem...
<yax51> any one know what happend to the system tools menu in maverick?
<bioterror> someone with ubuntu should answer, i'm using lubuntu ;)
<yax51> does anyone know what happened to the system tools menu in maverick?
<bioterror> you tell us what happened
<bioterror> your question doesnt enlight us
<bioterror> could you be please more specific
<yax51> well after i installed maverick there was no system tools menu.....
<yax51> I was wondering if there was a way to get it added, or if I need to do something else
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tooks
<bioterror> stools
<bioterror> asdasd tools
<bioterror> fingers are faster than my brains
<hobgoblin> yax51: have you installed anythign you expect to see in that menu?
<hobgoblin> it's not there by default - turns up if you install something that lives there
<yax51> hogoblin: yes I installed a CPU temp monitor that is suppose to live there, but there is no menu....
<hobgoblin> if you have then right click on the menu - edit menu's - turn it on
<geirha> yax51: It could be the menu location of that program changed from lucid to maverick
<yax51> geirha: but according the synaptic package monitor, thats where it is....but I got it now.....thanks
<yax51> thanks!
<geirha> Ah, so it was hidden?
<yax51> yeah....thanks hobgoblin, and geirha!!
<hobgoblin> welcome
<hobgoblin> hi nit-wit
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, how are you
<hobgoblin> fed up with waiting for the forum to post lol
<hobgoblin> other than that good
<nit-wit> it has been like tros=ding through the mud, I just don't hit the post button more the once
<nit-wit> *trodding
<hobgoblin> nit-wit: yep - that's all you can do
<MrAnthrope> Hey guys. I just built a new box. Having a CPU issue. I'm not sure what's going on or where to begin. I asked in ##hardware and they told me to recompile my kernel. But I can't even compile Wine so that's not gunna happen.
<MrAnthrope> My CPU basically turns off for a second. Everything goes down to 0% usage. And then it goes back up to normal. I mostly notice when I'm playing games.
<bioterror> sounds weird
<bioterror> totally weird
<MrAnthrope> It's totally weird :(
<MrAnthrope> My CPU seems fine unless usage reaches 100%.
<MrAnthrope> I *think* that's when it 'hiccups'.
<MrAnthrope> It never does it while I'm watching videos or something that doesn't take 100%, but Dungeons and Dragons Online takes like 70-90%
<MrAnthrope> Unless it's out of focus and then it takes like 10%. And it doesn't hiccup.
<bioterror> it's not overclocked+
<bioterror> ?
<MrAnthrope> No.
<MrAnthrope> But it has power profiles.
<MrAnthrope> The CPU drops out no matter what power profile I have it set on.
<MrAnthrope> That was my first guess. I've never had a CPU that could underlock itself so I just set it to constant 2.53GHz.
<MrAnthrope> s/underlock/underclock
<MrAnthrope> I guess I'll post on the forums. No one has any idea what's happening.
<hobgoblin> MrAnthrope: what did ##hardware say about why you need to compile the kernel?
<MrAnthrope> I dunno. i asked what made them think it was a kernel issue and they asked me about my GPU and PSU.
<MrAnthrope> and then it kinda went off topic so I'm thinking they don't have a clue.
<hobgoblin> mmm - all voodoo to me
<hobgoblin> there are some wiki pages about it - you want the links? but it might be worth doing a search for your cpu
<MrAnthrope> about CPU failure?
<MrAnthrope> And I'm not really sure what to call what it's doing to do a search. I call it hiccups.
<MrAnthrope> because it's random and scares me.
<MrAnthrope> like hiccups.
<MrAnthrope> cuts out? bottoms out? turns off?
<bioterror> MrAnthrope, my cpu goes to 800MHz and in need boots it up to 2.7GHz
<bioterror> watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo
<bioterror> you can use that line in terminal ;)
<MrAnthrope> I have four settings from 1.6 to 2.5 and I can also set it to On Demand and it will decide what I need.
<hobgoblin> MrAnthrope: I meant just search for the cpu - not anything else - surprising what it might turn up - what is it?
<bioterror> MrAnthrope, on demand is best
<bioterror> MrAnthrope, I suggest to use it
<MrAnthrope> The MHz dosen't change during the hiccups.
<MrAnthrope> intel E7200
<MrAnthrope> doesn't*
<bioterror> put your computer to run memtest86+ for next night ;)
<MrAnthrope> ok. Thanks for your help :)
<MrAnthrope> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35348
<MrAnthrope> This says the "instruction set" for my CPU is 64 bit?
<MrAnthrope> Does that mean I have to run a 64 bit os?
<bioterror> your cpu is 64bit
<bioterror> and it would be suggested to run 64bit OS if you're having more than 3GB of RAM and you want most performance out of the CPU
<MrAnthrope> I'm running 32 bit. And I have 4 gigs. But it only shows 3.2 gigs in the system monitor.
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> you can try pae-kernel
<bioterror> linux-generic-pae - Complete Generic Linux kernel
<tdn> I have 4 GB RAM in my T61p laptop, but 'free' is only showing 3 GB (http://paste.adora.dk/P1897.txt). I have checked memtest86 says I have 4 GB. How do I make more RAM available for my system?
<bioterror> tdn, install pae-kernel or 64bit system
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<MrAnthrope> How do I run that memtest thingy?
<hobgoblin> MrAnthrope: you can run it from the boot menu
<hobgoblin> grub menu
<MrAnthrope> how do I get there?
<hobgoblin> when you boot do you get a menu to choose OS?
<MrAnthrope> No.
<hobgoblin> MrAnthrope: shift when it's booting should bring it up
<MrAnthrope> k. thanks.
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, see you again soon, time to crash.
<yax51> ok so I am trying to play a DVD in maverick, in runs and plays, but the image is shaky....
<yax51> any ideas on how to fix it so it doesn't keep bouncing up and down.....
<ChrisDruif> yax51: What kind of hardware have you got? What kind of codecs have you got installed?
<yax51> ChrisDruif: I have the Nvidia GE force 9800 graphics card, not sure about codec...
<yax51> how do I check codecs?
<ChrisDruif> You can atleast check if you've got the restricted extras installed...might not be as open as some like, but does make a more workable machine atm :)
<ChrisDruif> Synaptic>ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yax51> http://www.listware.net/201012/ubuntu-users/8377-ubuntu-1010-dvd-playback-stopped-working-after-the-upgrade.html
<yax51> ok...I did this, and it got my DVD to play..but its choppy...
<ChrisDruif> OMG....you did an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<yax51> yeah
<yax51> oh and with the resricted extras I got this: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<yax51> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<ChrisDruif> How much Ubuntu likes to claim that upgrade should be a zilch, I've had numerous problems after varies upgrades...
<ChrisDruif> (Have you got an other app also open that manages packages? Term process or Ubuntu Software Center?)
<yax51> this has been the most major issue I've faced, and it's going now....
<ChrisDruif> yax51: See my previous question :)
<yax51> yes I did an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, and I installed the extras, but its still bouncy :(
<kuttans> hii everybody
<yax51> I wonder if it's movie player.....
<kuttans> hii any taker for this problem i have a samsung corby mobile.  Kubuntu identify it as a imaging device always and sometime shows it as modem too.  The problem the modem deduction is not stable all the time, sometimes it do and sometimes not.  Im using this mobile as a modem which is having a 3g connection.Kppp is also not useful as it says can not open modem, where as the modem is loaded in /dev/ttyACM0 and 1 as well. wvdialconf is returning
<kuttans> errorso how to go about from here to make it more stable and use it without intermittancy
<ChrisDruif> I would suggest that you do a fresh install (first back up all files ofc) and see if that solves anything....with me it solved lots of problems :)
<yax51> ok I think its just movie player...VLC works good...thanks!
<Daniel0108> bye, I gtg, driving to the airport, comenius meeting starts soon :)
<kuttans_> anyone used your mobile phone as a modem in ubuntu
<drop_bear> does anyone know how to edit a pdf on open office?
<akshatj> drop_bear: you have to install an extension, I think
<drop_bear> oh okay
<drop_bear> do you know how to do that?
<ChrisDruif1> Edit a pdf with openoffice? Is/was that even possible?
<drop_bear> I don't know
<akshatj> ChrisDruif1: well, I never tried it myself
<ChrisDruif1> Me neither...
<drop_bear> I just want to try and move the page breaks and margins and such. any ideas?
<ChrisDruif1> drop_bear: It does seem to allow it with this extension (http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport) haven't tried it thou...
<akshatj> ChrisDruif1: yeah, that the one
<akshatj> s/that/that is
<drop_bear> will give it a try
<Bipul`> has any one install eggdrop ? here
<ChrisDruif1> drop_bear: Let us know how it went :)
<ChrisDruif1> Eggdrop Bipul`?
<Bipul`> ChrisDruif1, yes
<ChrisDruif1> What is that? :)
<Bipul`> it is used to make a irc bots
<drop_bear> so I downloaded the file which is a .oxt... what do I do with it then?
<akshatj> drop_bear: drag it into an openoffice window
<ChrisDruif1> Open it with or from within OpenOffice.org?
<drop_bear> tried that and it doesn't do anything
<drop_bear> will try that
<akshatj> drop_bear: I just dragged it into the window and an installation wizard came up
<drop_bear> extension manager says that it has been put on there... I just can't seem to be able to use it
<drop_bear> should there be an "import PDF" button or something?
<ChrisDruif1> drop_bear: Maybe restart? Maybe it's not with the visible buttons?
<drop_bear> will try that
<akshatj> drop_bear: just open a PDF now
<drop_bear> yep
<drop_bear> just got "openoffice.org-pdfimport" and it works great
<akshatj> drop_bear: yipee!
<ChrisDruif1> So it works? :)
<drop_bear> yep... really well
<drop_bear> you just open it like any other file and it comes up.
<Red-Raven> is emerald worth the DL?
<Red-Raven> sry. gtg.
<techmik_laptop> I know this SAYS fedora forums, but it works on ubuntu..... or, at least, it DID until a fresh format and install yesterday..... now it wont work.....any ideas out there? http://fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=244215
<JackyAlcine> techmik_laptop: I think I remember you from yesterday; have you tried downgrading? It's a better idea to wait until Natty's officially released, due to the fact that more people'll be accustomed to it.
<techmik_laptop> i'm on 10.10 atm
<techmik_laptop> wiped and started over AGAIN last nite
<JackyAlcine> And it isn't working? Hm. Hold on.
<techmik_laptop> i THINK, the problem started with one of the updates since thhe kernel went to 2.6.35-25 from -35-24
<JackyAlcine> That's most likely it, I was going to ask, techmik_laptop.
<techmik_laptop> so if i could just bring linux to where "apt-get update/upgrade" was, i'd be good =(
<JackyAlcine> That's a development release of the Linux kernel (as it is, every odd # is usually a development release)
<JackyAlcine> Like Ubuntu has LTE and mid versions.
<techmik_laptop> now, i gotta wait til someone MUCH smarter than me runs intoo the problem and fixes it...
<techmik_laptop> hmmm
<JackyAlcine> And you might be able to downgrade the kernel by using the LiveCD and installing the older kernel there and just apply the patch.
<techmik_laptop> what if i tried 10.04?
<techmik_laptop> lol
 * JackyAlcine happened to me with aircrack-ng
<JackyAlcine> techmik_laptop: Chances are it'd upgrade the kernel again.
<techmik_laptop> so start over, but DON'T update/upgrade this time....
<JackyAlcine> Don't have to fully; do you have a LiveCD handy?
<techmik_laptop> yup
<techmik_laptop> usb stiick
<JackyAlcine> Is it a CD or a USB?
<JackyAlcine> >_< Hmm. I'm not sure if it'd work with a USB..
<techmik_laptop> ok, i can burn a disk
<JackyAlcine> My idea was to add the CD as a repo source (via sudo apt-cdrom)
<techmik_laptop> ah
<techmik_laptop> i see
<JackyAlcine> and then remove the newer kernel (2.26-35.25) and add the stable release (2.26-35.24)
<techmik_laptop> official dumb question..... i dont know hgow to do that =P
<techmik_laptop> *how
<techmik_laptop> =P
<techmik_laptop> to remove and downgrade i mean
<techmik_laptop> never went backwards other than loading older from grub
<techmik_laptop> burning disk....
<techmik_laptop> last question for the moment..... once  done, start the whole procedure again from the beginning, correct?
<techmik_laptop> rebooting
<kristian-aalborg> would it be unadvisable to remove libuniconf4.6?
<Red-Raven> ehy. still working on this stupid pin drive.
<Red-Raven> hey*
<bioterror> what's so hard with it
<Red-Raven> can't format/delete it. Gparted, dd command, and MS security Essentials can't do it.
<bioterror> sounds broken then
<Red-Raven> there's got to be some way to clear it. weird thing is, i think its a virus that did it, but i can't find the virus file anywhere on it
<kristian-aalborg> Red-Raven: did you hear about that super-creepy usb virus?
<Red-Raven> um, i know that the virus im thinking of is called Nortel.
<kristian-aalborg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet
<kristian-aalborg> I've had usb pens act weird and then magically work again
<Red-Raven> this one hasn't done that.maybe its a magical computer unicorn. can i download it?
<kristian-aalborg> sure, it's in repos
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<kristian-aalborg> I think I did it with gparted... I'm trying to find a guide for the procedure
<kristian-aalborg> sorry, can't find it... best I can say is: try formatting it a few times in gparted with different filesystems
<JackyAlcine> Red-Raven: you tried clearing the MBR?
<JackyAlcine> Or even zeroing out the drive?
<techmik67> i'm thinking this is bad... on boot... "fatal    modprobe: Could not load /lib/modules/linux-2.6.35-24-generic/modules.dep"....... than it completes booting normally...
<techmik67> full message is
<techmik67> modprobe: Fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<techmik67> and then it boots
<bodhizazen> techmik67: guess it is not as fatal as it sounds, lol
<bodhizazen> sudo touch /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/modules.dep
<techmik67> lol
<techmik67> thx
<techmik67> all of a sudden my super work  around i found to get my 5Ghz usb network adapter going just stopped.... VERY frustrating as a n00b to try to fix
<Lopson> Hello there
<aveilleux> hello Lopson
<Lopson> is there any ubuntu master willing to help me out?
<Lopson> :x
<Lopson> I kinda messed up my 10.04 to 10.10 upgrade
<Lopson> and now ubuntu has assets from both versions
<Lopson> it's gone crazy
<Lopson> argh
<aveilleux> !ask | Lopson
<ubot2> Lopson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lopson> oh boy
<Lopson> well
<Lopson> during my ubuntu upgrade
<Lopson> the upgrade window kinda got in front of the grub window
<Lopson> and since gnome was going wild
<Lopson> I couldn't move the winodws around
<Lopson> so I restarted the computer
<aveilleux> One line
<Lopson> and well, since then, ubuntu doesn't update, can't detect 10.10 in the upgrade window and is behaving erratically
<aveilleux> Lopson: Oooh, you killed the update process in the middle? That would lead to some problems yeah...
<Lopson> oh boy ;_;
<Lopson> is it easier to just format the entire thing to oblivion?
<Lopson> and to answer your question properly, yes, I killed the update process
<aveilleux> Lopson: Easier, yes, but I want you to try something
<Lopson> sure, anything
<aveilleux> Lopson: Can you get a Terminal window open?
<Lopson> yup
<Lopson> got it running
<Lopson> in safe mode as root with networking
<aveilleux> Lopson: Okay. run the command: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Lopson> just a sec
<Lopson> ooh, something's happening
<Lopson> something about folder readibility for all users of the system
<Lopson> and now he's going about apparmor
<aveilleux> Lopson: Yes, it's reconfiguring the installed packages. Let that run.
<Lopson> Will do.
<nit-wit> Lopson, are you generally running in root
<Lopson> not really, I think
<Lopson> I only have one account in the computer
<nit-wit> Lopson, how do you know you are now, and how did you get there?
<aveilleux> Lopson: Safe mode logs you in as root
<aveilleux> nit-wit: ^^
<Lopson> ^
<Lopson> Precisely, it automatically does that
<nit-wit> aveilleux, it can if you choose that yes.
<Lopson> oh, now he's asking about a byobu?
<Lopson> Do any of you know what Byobu does?
<Lopson> 'Cause the text that has shown up speaks of a shell showing up at login
<aveilleux> Lopson: What's the query exactly?
<Lopson> Y/N
<Lopson> Well, I pressed Yes, since it seems to be a default program for Ubuntu
<aveilleux> Lopson: The whole question....
<Lopson> Oh...
<Lopson> Well, can't say, since I hastily pressed Yes and can't go back to that screen
<Lopson> .___. Gosh.
<Lopson> He's, however, talking about some certificates
<aveilleux> Lopson: Well that's fine, it's just an improved version of GNU screen
<Lopson> Well that sounds harmless
<aveilleux> Lopson: Answer yes to any questions
<Lopson> Might as well let him install Authority certificates to run...
<Lopson> understood
<Lopson> and now I have a tremendously large list of certificates
<Lopson> Well, any one will do
<Lopson> aveilleux
<Lopson> reconfigure is finished
<aveilleux> Lopson: Now run: apt-get -yf install
<Lopson> Ok.
<Lopson> oh boy
<Lopson> He still refuses to update
<Lopson> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<aveilleux> Lopson: Hm, okay. Now try booting graphically.
<Lopson> Okay.
<ChrisDruif> aveilleux: -yf?
<aveilleux> ChrisDruif: yes to all, fix broken dependencies
<Lopson> Well
<Lopson> According to my Ubuntu
<ChrisDruif> Ah...-f is fix :P
<Lopson> Version 11.04 has already come out!
<Lopson> in April 2011!
<ChrisDruif> -y is suggest yes ;)
<aveilleux> Lopson: It's out in alpha
<aveilleux> ChrisDruif: -y is reply "yes" to all y/n queries
<Lopson> aveilleux
<ChrisDruif> But it doesn'r force it :)
<Lopson> Is there ANY WAY to go to 10.10?
<Lopson> ;_;
<ChrisDruif> Lopson: From?
<Lopson> 11.04
<Lopson> I really have no idea what's going on
<aveilleux> ChrisDruif: Er, yes it does
<Lopson> I wanted to install 10.10
<Lopson> Update manager said he was installing 10.10
<ChrisDruif> aveilleux: No it doesn't...--force-yes does :)
<Lopson> and now I have 11.04 installed, for some bizarre reason.
<aveilleux> ChrisDruif: The only question asked is "are you sure you want to install this y/n"....
<ChrisDruif> Lopson: Did you also mark experimental packages or something?
<Lopson> Gnome is still acting up, and during startup, it shows up as 10.10
<Lopson> I don't think so
<Lopson> I'm gonna check that out.
<ChrisDruif> Lopson: It's something you'd have to do manually...inside the settings :S
<Lopson> oh...
<Lopson> The I  most certainly have not
<Lopson> *Then
<Lopson> I've got Important and Recommended marked in the update manager.
<Lopson> Well, this is dandy...
<Lopson> You know what, I'll just format the whole thing tomorrow
<Lopson> thanks for all the help, guys, I really appreciated it.
<Lopson> See you around. 0/
<edlik> Please help, my ubuntu laptop shows i am connected to my wifi but I can not get on the internet
<ChrisDruif> edlik: Sorry, what did you say? =-O Connected to wifi, but no internet?
<yax51> edlik: which version?
<edlik> ChrisDruif: correct, it shows my connection but I can not get through. I have 10.04 connecting to a cisco Linksys E3000
<yax51> http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/networking/8259-making-wireless-work-in-ubuntu
<ShootEmUp> Hi everyone
<yax51> edlik: you can always try to reboot the router, if you havent already, had th samr router and had to reboot it all the time
<edlik> yax51: thanks, will give it a look
<yax51> edlik: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<red-paladin> Can someone tell me how I change the channel the wireless network card is using in ubuntu 10.10?
<kristian-aalborg> Red-Raven: got the usb working?
<Red-Raven> hey. just got back. now back to that USB.....
<Red-Raven> until this thing is working again, in it's case USB= Useless Son of a Blam.
<Red-Raven> if i did i wouldn't be cussing it out.
 * jasono is away: I'm busy
<Red-Raven> hey whats the DD command to erase a USB pin drive?\
<Red-Raven> NVM found it: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=dev/sdb
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-18
 * jasono is back (gone 00:07:59)
<geirha> Red-Raven: Missing a / there ... and of course, be careful you get the last letter right ;)
<geirha> !away | jasono
<ubot2> jasono: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<jasono> okey
<jasono> sorry
<geirha> No worries
<egossett> how do we know if we are being noisy
<johnny77> I'm running fluxbox, installed from Ubuntu 10.10. - I just opened Update Manager. It lists 4 updates, but when I click installed updates, it does nothing.
<JackyAlcine> The channel's pretty quiet tonight.
<JackyAlcine> techmik67; did you fix your issue with the kernel?
<techmik67> yup
<techmik67> well
<techmik67> not the kernel issue, but i got my usb wifi working again
<techmik67> http://pastebin.com/vTMNDNWR
<techmik67> i still get that error msg on boot, but it doesn tseem to affect anything....
<JackyAlcine> hm, and I don't see any way of repressing neither.
<techmik67> i thought it was part of my wifi problem, but i guess not
<techmik67> and modules.dep DOES exist, anyway.....
<techmik67> so i'm ok
<techmik67> want to share that fix though... i'm sure i'm not the only person who wants to use that adapter
<JackyAlcine> Post in on http://www.ubuntuforums.com/
<JackyAlcine> I need to know your kernel version, naresh_
<naresh_> hi...
<naresh_> im new to ubuntu, i installed ubuntu 10.10
<naresh_> well, i have an issue in setting up wireless on my laptop
<JackyAlcine> What's the version of your Linux kernel, naresh_? Like v 2.26-35.24? You can find it in System Mointor's first tab.
<naresh_> 2.6.35-22-generic
<JackyAlcine> What exactly is the issue with your setup?
<JackyAlcine> Connectivity? Configuration?
<naresh_> i could able to see wireless network showing up in network list...
<naresh_> i have doubts on BSSID  and clone mac address in wireless setup..
<naresh_> configuration problem...
<JackyAlcine> So you can't go online (doubting) or is it just a network setup?
<JackyAlcine> Can you provide me with a screenshot? (http://www.imagebin.com)
<naresh_> sure
<naresh_> http://imagebin.us/viewer.php?file=qqsuinpecv8gg43rt6lo.png
<naresh_> i can only connect thru wired.. not from wireless
<JackyAlcine> naresh_: When you click on the NetworkManager indicator; does it show Enable Wireless to be checked or greyed out?
<naresh_> i could not see it...i could only see enable networking
<JackyAlcine> Hm, your wireless driver might not be supported.
<naresh_> do i have to install any driver?
<JackyAlcine> Yes. And your kernel's 35-generic?
<JackyAlcine> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<naresh_> yes
<JackyAlcine> That instruction should download the correct drivers for your system.
<JackyAlcine> You can also find it in Synaptic.
<naresh_> i got unable to locate package
<naresh_> my kernel is linux 2.6.35-22-generic
<JackyAlcine> open up Synaptic and search for linux wireless modules
<naresh_> there is pcmciautils
<naresh_> what is Cloned Mac Address for setting up wireless network?
<asterismo> hi people, its been so long...
<JackyAlcine> naresh_: It's unnecessary for a wireless connection, but it's the MAC address that your device would take when connected to that network.
<naresh_> JackyAlicine_: I have given Mac Address of Router, but for Cloned Mac Address i dont know what should be provided...!!
<JackyAlcine> You can leave it empty; most connections don't require it unless it filters the MAC addresses.
<naresh_> ok..
<naresh_> and is BSSID is same as SSID- that is name of wireless connection that we wanted to connect right?
<JackyAlcine> Yup.
<naresh_> in the screenshot i think, i have provided all these details, but not sure if any other details to be provided to fix this issue..
<JackyAlcine> yeah, neither can I. I'm sorry.
<naresh_> np..
<a4able> wifi not working in my dell netbook
<a4able> works well in windows
<a4able> pls help
<yax51_> a4able: what version of ubuntu you running?
<yax51_> a4able: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<jermza> When I click on Places, my home directory appear, as they should.  For some reason, one of my folders OUTSIDE of the default "Music" "Videos" etc is appearing in the dropdown menu.  Its not supposed to be there.
<bioterror> seems like there's no opensource solution for pdf to doc or excel
<JackyAlcine> PDF to excel? Never seen that.
<JackyAlcine> But yeah, PDF to Doc opensource is depressing. =/
<hobgoblin> morning
<bioterror> I just used a website to do it
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> and that looks like a puke :D
<bioterror> not my problem, I think :D
<geirha> Meh, open the pdf, Ctrl+A Ctrl+C, open OpenOffice Writer, Ctrl+V and save ;P
<bioterror> geirha, doesnt work with evince
<bioterror> as this is a scanned pdf
<geirha> Ah, so you need OCR software
<hobgoblin> Dutch70: imagine seeing you in here :)
<Dutch70> heya forest...lol. How are ya?
<Dutch70> I mean "hobgoblin"
<hobgoblin> Dutch70: pretty good ty - you?
<Dutch70> >hobgoblin: I'm good thanks. I've just started coming here recently. I really like it.
<Dutch70> how do you reply directly to me?
<Dutch70> I just typed your name in there. obviously :))
<hobgoblin> tab complete - type ho<tab>
<Dutch70> hobgoblin: Nice!!!
<hobgoblin> :)
<Dutch70> I'm trying to install Qemu via sudo aptitude install qemu qemulator. and I'm getting....." sudo: aptitude: command not found" Is that right?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<swoody> heya Silver_Fox_ :)
<akshatj> hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hi swoody , it has been too long!
<Silver_Fox_> How are you swoody  ?
<swoody> Silver_Fox_: no kidding! :D
<Silver_Fox_> Hello akshatj
<swoody> doing very well, ty
<Silver_Fox_> Good good
<swoody> Silver_Fox_: just landed another raise and a promotion at work, and I start school tomorrow
<swoody> how's things going with you? :)
<ChrisDruif> Dutch70: It should just work, just tried it myself..
<Silver_Fox_> swoody,  Sounds good, very good infact :)
<ChrisDruif> @ the rest: maybe better to this in -team?
<hobgoblin> Dutch70: install aptitude first or use apt-get
<swoody> Silver_Fox_: \o/ I'm happy for you
<hobgoblin> ChrisDruif: lol
<ChrisDruif> hobgoblin: Isn't aptitude not installed by default?
<hobgoblin> Dutch70: aptitude was removed from the default install
<hobgoblin> ChrisDruif: no longer
<Silver_Fox_> Correct @ hobgoblin
<ChrisDruif> Ow....on my box it's installed....but I can't remember if I manually installed it...I didn't think I did...
<hobgoblin> clean install?
<ChrisDruif> hobgoblin: Mine?
<hobgoblin> yea
<ChrisDruif> No, my installs don't stay clean for long :)
<hobgoblin> sigh - was it a clean install or an upgrade, an upgrade would still have aptitude a clean install would need it installing
<Dutch70> hobgoblin: when I try to install aptitude, I get "Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) for starters. Is
<ChrisDruif> Ow...fresh install it was :)
<hobgoblin> Dutch70: you might be using something else - synaptic/add remove
<ChrisDruif> Dutch70: Is some other package manager open atm?
<hobgoblin> Dutch70: only one at a time :)
<Dutch70> ChrisDruif: ahh, I think so
<hobgoblin> close it :)
<ChrisDruif> hobgoblin: tag-team yeah :D
<Dutch70> LOL
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> Dutch70: are you all straight with the update manager thing now - from the forums?
<Dutch70> I think so, but I'm still getting "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)  when I try to install aptitude
<Dutch70> hobgoblin: as a matter of fact, Igot here from the link in your sig :))
<ChrisDruif> Dutch70: Did you close any program which might lock it? Think of Ubuntu Software Center, Synaptic, (Add/Remove Software in older versions of Ubuntu), other terminal installing software?
<hobgoblin> Dutch70: excellent - glad it works then :)
<Dutch70> ChrisDruif: There's a good possibility that I did, I've done a lot of install/uninstalls lately.
<Dutch70> I wouldn't know what though
<ChrisDruif> Dutch70: I mean that they might be running right now :)...
<ChrisDruif> Did you close any installation before it was done?
<Dutch70> I don't think so, but a reboot would fix that...correct?
<hobgoblin> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6163794&postcount=6
<ChrisDruif> Not always...
<hobgoblin> Dutch70: or that ^^ link - make sure you really don't have any of them open though - check the sys monitor
<Dutch70> ok...I'll check that, thanks
<Dutch70> be right back
<hobgoblin> that'll be a reboot then ;)
<ChrisDruif> I think he will O:-)
<hobgoblin> I'm sure - I know him for a long while :)
<ChrisDruif> Alright, my first meeting with him :)
<hobgoblin> ChrisDruif: I know him from the forums - he followed the link in my forum sig to here
<ChrisDruif> Yeah, I read :)
<hobgoblin> that link seems to work quite often :)
<ChrisDruif> I'll take a looksy at your link...I'll add it to my own :)
<ChrisDruif> Made my forum account just yesterday :) (I'm not really a forum kinda guy)
<ChrisDruif> Welcome back Dutch70 :)
<hobgoblin> ChrisDruif: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10370629&postcount=2
<hobgoblin> Dutch70: all ok now I trust
<Dutch70> Seems to be...a reboot took care of it.
<Dutch70> as much as I hate to say that :))
<hobgoblin> nice - you didn't need to reboot - that command would have done it :)
<ChrisDruif> What I would've said :)
<ChrisDruif> A reboot rm'd that lock-file
<hobgoblin> yep
<Dutch70> I tried that command first
<ChrisDruif> That didn't work? :-/
<Dutch70> nope, it didn't do anything.
<hobgoblin> that's odd
<Dutch70> straight back to my name.
<hobgoblin> that should of done it then, did you try using whatver failed
<Dutch70> oh...hahaa...no
<hobgoblin> Dutch70: if you run a command and it goes back to your prompt - it's done what you asked it to do
<Dutch70> lmbo
<hobgoblin> :)
<ChrisDruif> Dutch70: It doesn't confirm it removed anything (no terminal spam ;))
<Dutch70> live & learn I guess, or...linux & learn :)
<ChrisDruif> It only tells when something didn't remove :)
<Dutch70> that's good info & I should have known that
<hobgoblin> well you do now - such is learning :)
<ChrisDruif> Dutch70: I presume your used to GUI's :) You visually see that it's removed...
<Dutch70> yes, I started on Ubuntu a couple years ago,  but got away from it until recently. Forgot everything
<ChrisDruif> Well, there are multiple ways to check if it's really gone :)
<Dutch70> hows that?
<ChrisDruif> Is the folder that contained the file "ls /var/lib/dpkg"
<ChrisDruif> Might be "ls /var/lib/dpkg/"
<ChrisDruif> I can't remember exactly, but touch /var/lib/dpkg/lock to see if it's there works (afaik, don't know for sure)
<ChrisDruif> Or navigate to the folder where it was and see visually if it there....or just try to do what was lock...
<ChrisDruif> But in this case, I would suggest the last one :)
<Dutch70> ok...did the 2nd option...lol. It installed Aptitude & Qemu
<ChrisDruif> Alright :)
<Dutch70> Thanks a lot guys, I really apprectiate it.
<Dutch70> wonder what I'm gonna break today? or should I say "first today" lol
<ChrisDruif> Dutch70: If you a bit careful, nothing much? :)
<Dutch70> For some reason I like to take risk, that's why I have my 10.10 CD right under my keyboard...lol.
<ChrisDruif> xD
<ChrisDruif> Maybe dual-boot? So you have one working install at all times?
<hobgoblin> good plan - I used to do similar
<Dutch70> I have Vista & Ubuntu dual boot, was thinking about triple booting with either Kubuntu or Mint though
<hobgoblin> or even a VM to play and break ,then you can use snapshots and just go back
<ChrisDruif> Kubuntu...meh
<ChrisDruif> I'm not a KDE fan :)
<Dutch70> yeah...that's why I was checking out Qemu, hoping it's better than virtualbox. I couldn't get it to recognize my 2nd CPU
<ChrisDruif> You've got 2 CPU in your machine? Awesome :D
<Dutch70> I did an actual install of Kubuntu, but couldn't get enough commands figured out to stick with it.
<Dutch70> yeah, but a crappy graphics card
<ChrisDruif> Graphics cards are for gamers :P Most of the time anyway :)
<Dutch70> got another pc with triple core processors, and a nice graphics card but it needs a motherboard...lightening :(
<Dutch70> yeah, not much of a gamer, but my Intel kept freezing
<Dutch70> til I found a workaround
<ChrisDruif> Ow, you've got a dual-core? Not two separate CPU's?
<Dutch70> I guess, but it shows up as 2 on the host OS, and only 1 in VB
<ChrisDruif> In the settings of VB you can select how many cores you can use...did you know that?
<ChrisDruif> And yes, Ubuntu might show it as 2 CPU's....but that is because you CPU can handle 2 physical jobs at once :)
<Dutch70> oh...so that's how it works.
<Dutch70> I think I read somewhere that you had to do something with your kernel to get it to show the 2nd cpu
<Dutch70> or maybe it was your bios & mine didn't have that option, can't really remember
<Dutch70> and actually I installed Qemulator, can't find Qemu
<ChrisDruif> Qemu is prolly term app...don't know, just guessing...the background service for it :)
<Dutch70> yeah, I think they
<Dutch70> changed it...kvm or something
<hobgoblin> Dutch70: have you seen the wiki page for it?
<hobgoblin> actually ignore that ...
<Dutch70> hobgoblin: I think I've got it
<Dutch70> have to check later though...gotta go for now. ttyl
<ChrisDruif> ttyl
<MrChrisDruif> Hai all again :)
<upsla> usb adsl modem connection problem. currently using ubuntu 10.10 as second OS in my computer. suggestions are invited :)
<upsla> usb adsl modem connection problem. currently using ubuntu 10.10 as second OS in my computer. suggestions are invited :)
<aveilleux> upsla: We heard you the first time. Also, we need more details, such as: what make/model modem, what methods you have tried, and what symptoms of the problem you are experiencing.
<upsla> my modem model is:beetel 100 cx .the modem light is on when plugged into computer.it is listed in lsusb command.i tried the cxacru patch and sudo pppoeconf etc.dmesg shows that adsl is up training done and shows up and down speed.but yet i am not connected to internet .
<aveilleux> upsla: Does network-manager-gnome have a connection? ie. is the connection recognized
<upsla> aveilleux:no
<aveilleux> hm
<geirha> Does ''ping 74.125.79.99'' give any replies?
<upsla> and the for your information the modem does not have any ethernet ports only usb. the modem works fine in windows thats why i able to chat now.
<upsla> geirha:i tried different sets of ip's and each i get unkown host .
<geirha> upsla: That suggests you used a hostname, not IP. I was thinking maybe dns wasn't set up properly.
<trinikrono> upsla: did you set it up in network manager?
<geirha> That ip is one of the ips for google.com
<upsla> geirha:i tried i get the message .ah i forgot the message .i think message shows no active connection
<geirha> upsla: Ah ok. Hm.
<upsla> trinikrono:hi at first place my modem is not detected on network manager then how can i setup anything.
<trinikrono> and you say lspci lists the device upsla?
<trinikrono> i mean lsusb
<upsla> trinikrono:no lsusb lists it.
<upsla> and not lspci. lspci is used for looking pci type modem right ?.because my modem is of usb type.
<trinikrono> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663131
<trinikrono> this is you right
<upsla> yes
<trinikrono> where are you stuck at
<trinikrono> sudo pppoeconf should be able to set it up
 * jasono is away: The Cape
<aveilleux> !away | jasono
<ubot2> jasono: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<upsla> trinikrono:sudo pppoeconf did not work for me . i even raised that problem on my post itself . check it out.
<geirha> Hm. I gave him that yesterday too.
<upsla> trinikrono:sudo pppoeconf did not work for me . i even raised that problem on my post itself . check it out.
<trinikrono> well
<trinikrono> upsla: where are you stuck
<trinikrono> with that command
<upsla> see pppoconf scans for eth0 and nas0.and the setup progress gets struck at 100% while scanning nas0 interface.
<upsla> see pppoconf scans for eth0 and nas0.and the setup progress gets struck at 100% while scanning nas0 interface.
<upsla> trinikrono:see pppoconf scans for eth0 and nas0.and the setup progress gets struck at 100% while scanning nas0 interface.
<upsla> trinikrono:see pppoconf scans for eth0 and nas0.and the setup progress gets struck at 100% while scanning nas0 interface.
<trinikrono> can you trry it again upsla
<trinikrono> like reset it and try to run pppoconf again
<trinikrono> but you need to make sure about the wan settings
<trinikrono> like ip addresses etc
<upsla> trinikrono:i already tried it for more than 10 times.
<trinikrono> upsla: can you try it on a other ubuntu pc
<trinikrono> like one that has lucid
<trinikrono> and see if it works
<upsla> trinikrono:sorry i have no other system that runs ubuntu.
<trinikrono> try a live cd then
<trinikrono> just to see if it passes the pppoconf
<upsla> trinikrono:i even tried using live cd also pal..
<upsla> trinikrono:i even tried using live cd also pal..
<trinikrono> oh i know
<trinikrono> try natty
<trinikrono> :D
<upsla> trinikrono:i stavle ubuntu 10.10 installed on my computer. u want to install natty which is still beta ?
<upsla> trinikrono:i stavle ubuntu 10.10 installed on my computer. u want to install natty which is still beta ?
<trinikrono> no try the live cd
<trinikrono> just to see if it works
<trinikrono> sometimes the hardware does work with specific kernels
<trinikrono> so the best thing to do is to try the newest kernel
<upsla> natty live cd is available ?.i heard it is still in beta.
<trinikrono> yes it is alpha actually
<A_B_> Hi, my log files (kernel, system & messages) are growing at a phenomenal rate 400-500 kb a second. Here's a 1 second log at pastebin.com: http://pastebin.com/cyvbczyq
<trinikrono> i burnt one yesterday
<trinikrono> and it does boot
<aveilleux> What are some alternative IM clients to: Pidgin, Empathy, aMSN, Emesnene, or Ayttm? All I can find is Galaxium, which has no packages for Ubuntu.
<upsla> u want me to download it ?
<trinikrono> we are only trying it too see if pppoconf works upsla
<A_B_> I'm using Kubuntu 10.10 with the latest kubuntu packages from launchpad
<upsla> u want me to download it ?
<trinikrono> upsla: yes and see try the live cd
<trinikrono> A_B_: that looks scary
<upsla> ok thanks pal
<A_B_> trinikrono, yes it is and I'm afraid I don't understand the log messages so I appreciate any help figuring this out
<trinikrono> A_B_: did you try in #ubuntu
<A_B_> trinikrono.. no I though I'd try here first
<ShootEmUp> Hi everyone!
<aveilleux>  Quick poll: XDM or SLiM for a Flux/Open/Blackbox based install? (not all at the same time.)  SLiM is prettier and easier to configure, but XDM is extremely minimal and takes almost nothing in terms of resource
<paultag> aveilleux: I;ev had nothing but bad times with SLiM
<paultag> aveilleux: also, fluxbox ftw
<aveilleux> paultag: It's worked just fine the few test cases  I have right now; for the moment I'm defaulting to XDM though.
<aveilleux> paultag: I'm updating my MDU script, so I need to dig down and do some research like I haven't done since I added KDE support
<jermza> If I'm using a desktop and not a laptop, is it necessary for "Power Manager" to boot up with my startup applications?
<bioterror> yes
<jermza> why?
<bioterror> it's okay to not keep your processors running with full steam
<bioterror> my cpu can run both cores at 2.7GHz, but they are most of the time chilling at 800MHz
<bioterror> uses consumpts less electricity
<jermza> what is a recommended setting to have selected?
<jermza> "go to sleep after 1 hour"?
<bioterror> ahhh you mean things like that
<bioterror> my desktop computer never sleeps
<Red-Raven> hey.
<JackyAlcine> Hey Red-Raven
<Red-Raven> hay JackyAlcine.
<Red-Raven> still working on that insane pin drive.
<JackyAlcine> How is it from last time?
<Red-Raven> same. treid DD again. some guy told me to do it without it mounted, but when i plug it in it doesn't mount in the first place. maybe WITH it mounted?
<JackyAlcine> NO! Red-Raven, I've read somewhere on Wikipedia not to do that!
<Red-Raven> OK I PROMISE I WON'T! why?
<JackyAlcine> It's like formatting a drive while it's mounted, or removing one in use. Same way it's "dangerous" to run fsck while it's mounted.
<trinikrono> really dangerous
<Red-Raven> to the system or the drive? because i WANT the drive to be wiped.
<trinikrono> Red-Raven: where are you runing fsck frfom
<trinikrono> you can use this thing to do it
<trinikrono> palimpsest
<JackyAlcine> trinikrono: She wasn't, but I was comparing that to running sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<JackyAlcine> it's practically rm -rf / to a whole new level.
<Red-Raven> um, im a dude...
<trinikrono> :D
<JackyAlcine> my bad. >_<
<Red-Raven> lol its fine.
<Red-Raven> im not following this. so what are you saying i should do?
<JackyAlcine> Well, okay.  Your drive doesn't show up in Windows, right?
<Red-Raven> it does. in ubuntu and linux.
<JackyAlcine> But can you access it? Like pump data to it?
<JackyAlcine> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda? To list the drives?
<Red-Raven> weird thing is, i think a virus locked it, but only files that should be there, like music etc, are there. no suspicious files.
<Red-Raven> i will hold on.
<trinikrono> Red-Raven: if its a virus it would hide in the recycle bin
<trinikrono> so you wont be able to read
<trinikrono> what is the problem?
<Red-Raven> in trash in ubuntu?
<trinikrono> Red-Raven: no you wont see it there
<trinikrono> can you see the hidden files
<trinikrono> ctrl +h
<JackyAlcine> trinikrono: In the lost+found folder?
<Red-Raven> ran fdisk, wasn't there. maybe /dev/sdb?
<trinikrono> use palimpsest
<trinikrono> it would show where it mounted and everything
<JackyAlcine> ^^
<Red-Raven> i don't have permission to veiw lost+found. that normal?
<JackyAlcine> Red-Raven: yes.
<Red-Raven> ok. so should i leave that alone or find a way inside?
<trinikrono> Red-Raven: what are you trying to do?
<trinikrono> i am a little confused here
<Red-Raven> erase this drive. its write protected.
<Red-Raven> a virus may have done it.
<trinikrono> is it write protected in ubuntu ?
<Red-Raven> no. an old XP machine.
<trinikrono> did you try to see if the drive is write protected on your ubuntu pc Red-Raven
<Red-Raven> where ever i plug it in, its write-protected.
<Red-Raven> im in ubuntu right now.
<Red-Raven> so why not just give permission to myself to enter the lost+found folder if that where the virus is hiding?
<trinikrono> well if it was a virus
<trinikrono> it wont be able to make it read only in ubuntu also
<Red-Raven> well it is read only.
<trinikrono> did you try to chmod already Red-Raven
<Red-Raven> nope. what is it?
<trinikrono> ifyou access the drive as root
<trinikrono> can you edit it
<trinikrono> like gksudo nautilus
<trinikrono> and see if it is writable then
<Red-Raven> ok. so sudo chmod /dev/sbd?
<cprofitt> what format is it? ext3/4?
<Red-Raven> fat32 i think.
<cprofitt> Fat32 does not have permissions
<Red-Raven> let me double check that.
<cprofitt> it might be mounted in read-only mode then
<Red-Raven> btw i got the fdisk for it. you want the output?
<cprofitt> sure
<Red-Raven> red-raven@redraven-Presario-CQ62-Notebook-PC:/$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Red-Raven> Disk /dev/sdb: 8021 MB, 8021606400 bytes
<Red-Raven> 16 heads, 32 sectors/track, 30600 cylinders
<Red-Raven> Units = cylinders of 512 * 512 = 262144 bytes
<Red-Raven> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Red-Raven> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Red-Raven> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<Red-Raven>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Red-Raven> /dev/sdb1              16       30600
<Red-Raven> yah its FAT32
<cprofitt> is sdb a USB device?
<Red-Raven> yes.
<cprofitt> have you tried to remount it?
<Red-Raven> nope.
<cprofitt> give that a try
<Red-Raven> its already mounted. so unmount then remount?
<cprofitt> yes
<Red-Raven> wait now it says its not mounted. last time i plugged it in it auto mounted. WTF...its so schizophrenic.
<Red-Raven> error: Daemon is inhibited.
<cprofitt> reboot the computer... (I do not know how to restart the daemon)
<cprofitt> and then retry
<trinikrono> :D
<Red-Raven> ok. first though, should i do the Chmod thing?
<trinikrono> i wanted to look at the drive as root
<Red-Raven> ok. so what the command?
<trinikrono> chmod would change the files to writeable
<trinikrono> if it was set elsewhere
<Red-Raven> awesome.
<trinikrono> gksudo nautilus
<Red-Raven> thats the command?
<trinikrono> that would open a root nautilus
<trinikrono> and you try and see if it is writeable
<Red-Raven> oh ok. that wouldn't give the virus a shot at me would it?
<trinikrono> nope
<Red-Raven> sweet.
<trinikrono> but dont mess with anything other than the drive
<trinikrono> you can break things with that
<Red-Raven> ok thx.
<Red-Raven> the drive isn't in there.
<Red-Raven> this thing is so frustrating. its probably hiding because it knows a root nautilus can kill it.
<trinikrono> no its there
<trinikrono> look in :///computer
<trinikrono> its bound to be in there somewhere
<Red-Raven> just put that in under search for files?
<Red-Raven> ok i found the computer directory in the root nautilus, but an error said it couldn't handle it.
<trinikrono> o.o
<Red-Raven> what, is that bad?
<trinikrono> do you know where the drive is mounted
<trinikrono> so you can browse to that
<Red-Raven> will fdisk find it?
<trinikrono> hears what
<trinikrono> run this command
<trinikrono> palimpsest
<trinikrono> and tellme when it comes up
<Red-Raven> the disk utility.
<trinikrono> yes
<trinikrono> cheeck the drive
<trinikrono> it should show you wheres it mounnted and stuff
<trinikrono> andyou can see
<trinikrono> that is allows you check the drive too
<trinikrono> nifty stuff
<trinikrono> make sure its the usb drive though
<cprofitt> sorry for having to cut out on the discussion
<cprofitt> trinikrono: thanks for taking over
<trinikrono> :)
<Red-Raven> shoult i reboot? the deamon error keeps poping up. (what is that btw?)
<trinikrono> Red-Raven: did you reboot as yet
<Red-Raven> says its been inhibited.
<cprofitt> did you reboot when I asked you too?
<Red-Raven> no not yet. i can.
<cprofitt> yes, please do... that may clear the error
<Red-Raven> i was going to try the chmod first.
<Red-Raven> but i'll reboot now.
<Red-Raven> brb.
<Red-Raven> back.
<Red-Raven> file check showed up clean.
<Red-Raven> what now? mount?
<trinikrono> Red-Raven: the drive is up right
<trinikrono> so you can browse it?
<Red-Raven> yes.
<Red-Raven> yes.
<Red-Raven> but read only.
<trinikrono> right
<cprofitt> it is read-only after reboot?
<trinikrono> try the gksudo nautilus
<trinikrono> and see if it is still readonly
<cprofitt> trink - Fat32 has not permissions
<Red-Raven> its there this time.
<Red-Raven> should i try and delete something?
<cprofitt> just try creating something
<cprofitt> that should tell you
<Red-Raven> its let me make a new folder,
<trinikrono> i think its the drive
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> was it a cheap drive?
<Red-Raven> meh. it was Chrismas gift 2 years ago. but its 8GB id like to use again.
<trinikrono> you made the folder?
<cprofitt> well... pull the data off
<cprofitt> then re-format
<Red-Raven> i dont want the data.
<cprofitt> then just reformat it
<Red-Raven> actually, i might get one folder.
<cprofitt> use the disk utility, unmount it, reformat it
<cprofitt> just ensure you get any data you want
<cprofitt> double check
<Red-Raven> so how do i format from nautilus?'
<cprofitt> you do not
<cprofitt> use the disk utility from the System | Administration menu
<Red-Raven> ugh! it won't let me delete! says read only.
<cprofitt> do not delete
<cprofitt> unmount
<cprofitt> then format
<cprofitt> unless your usb drive has a read-only toggle siwtch
<cprofitt> physical switch
<Red-Raven> well when i unmouunted it left the root nautilus.
<Red-Raven> it doesn't
<cprofitt> close nautilus
<cprofitt> use the disk utility
<cprofitt> go to System
<cprofitt> Administration
<cprofitt> Disk Utility
<trinikrono> he might need to install you know
<trinikrono> it only shows up on the live-cd
<trinikrono> apt-get install gparted
<Red-Raven> treid to format from the disk editor: Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb1: Input/output error
<trinikrono> sudo:D
<Red-Raven> tried*
<Red-Raven> i have Gparted already.
<cprofitt> trinikrono: no gparted isn't necessary the disk utility is installed by default
<cprofitt> did you delete the existing partition(s)?
<Red-Raven> no hold on.
<Red-Raven> got this error while trying to delete the partition: Error erasing: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_del_partition: device_file=/dev/sdb, offset=4128768
<Red-Raven> Entering MS-DOS parser (offset=0, size=8021606400)
<Red-Raven> MSDOS_MAGIC found
<Red-Raven> looking at part 0 (offset 4128768, size 8017477632, type 0x0c)
<Red-Raven> new part entry
<Red-Raven> looking at part 1 (offset 0, size 0, type 0x00)
<Red-Raven> new part entry
<Red-Raven> looking at part 2 (offset 0, size 0, type 0x00)
<Red-Raven> new part entry
<Red-Raven> looking at part 3 (offset 0, size 0, type 0x00)
<Red-Raven> new part entry
<Red-Raven> Exiting MS-DOS parser
<Red-Raven> MSDOS partition table detected
<Red-Raven> got it
<Red-Raven> got disk
<Red-Raven> got partition - part->type=0
<Red-Raven> Error: Input/output error during write on /dev/sdb
<cprofitt> weird...
<cprofitt> I have not seen that happen
<Red-Raven> yah....
<cprofitt> it is not mounted is it?
<Red-Raven> nioe.
<Red-Raven> nope*
<cprofitt> do you have access to a Windows machine?
<Red-Raven> yes. i dual boot. why?
<cprofitt> I would boot to Windows and see if it lets you reformat
<Red-Raven> now whenever i do anything in the disk utility it says the daemon is inhibited again. could my opening Gparted have done that?
<cprofitt> I think we may have a file system corruption
<cprofitt> and that is triggering the driver to revert to read-only mode
<cprofitt> though I do not know why with the FS unmounted it owuld not allow you to reformat
<Red-Raven> ive chacked it for badblocks if that's what you mean.
<cprofitt> no, I mean FS corruption
<cprofitt> as in the dos file table or something at the FS level
<Red-Raven> what does that mean? like what's happened to it>
<Red-Raven> ?*
<cprofitt> well... a FS translastes things to the block level
<cprofitt> there is a chance the translation is foobar
<Red-Raven> so the thing that translates data to and from it may be toast?
<cprofitt> or just corrupted
<cprofitt> but Windows may detect that better...
<Red-Raven> anyway to repair it?
<cprofitt> you could try to run a diskcheck on it in Windows
<Red-Raven> ok. ill switch.
<cprofitt> ok
<odfhhvhjnnng> Hey. So this is sort of concerning. On star up, windows started doing a disk check.
<odfhhvhjnnng> Oh btw I'm red.
<Red-Raven> hey. so on start up windows ran a rather long disk check. should i be worried?
<cprofitt> no -- it might have been checking that USB disk if it was in at boot up
<Red-Raven> it wasn't. it was checking C.
<holstein> Red-Raven: did it break something?
<Red-Raven> no...
<cprofitt> can you access the usb drive in Windows?
<Red-Raven> yes,
<Red-Raven> so now what?
<holstein> Red-Raven: whats the issue?
<holstein> did you try formatting in windows?
<holstein> the USB drive?
<Red-Raven> same thing. trying to format the USB.
<holstein> Red-Raven: what that?
<Red-Raven> ?
<holstein> whats it do?
<holstein> nothing?
<Red-Raven> read-only.
<ShootEmUp> Hi everyone
<holstein> Red-Raven: is it a USB stick?
<ShootEmUp> hey Red-Raven
<Red-Raven> yes.
<ShootEmUp> hey holstein
<holstein> ShootEmUp: hey :)
<Red-Raven> hey ShootEmUp
<holstein> Red-Raven: maybe its reached 'end-of-life' status :/
<holstein> i had one that was dying
<Red-Raven> its 2 years old....
<holstein> i got it to format in windows
<holstein> and thought i had saved it
<holstein> but it was dead
<holstein> i wouldnt lose sleep over it, you can probably replace it for 6 bucks now
<holstein> thats about all the trick i know of
<holstein> tricks*
<Red-Raven> would defragin it do anything?
<Red-Raven> defraging*
<holstein> it might defragment it
<holstein> might just set there and chew on it
<cprofitt> Red-Raven: if it will not let you reformat in Windows...
<cprofitt> or Linux
<cprofitt> I would be more suspicous of hardware failure
<Red-Raven> HA! it let me change permissions! ill try it now...
<cprofitt> ok
<Red-Raven> nope...
<cprofitt> but FAT32 has no permissions
<trinikrono> cprofitt:  i thought it was the drive
<trinikrono> drives are cheap!
<cprofitt> trinikrono: with all that we have tried I would be apt to conclude that
<cprofitt> though... I have yet to have a USB drive go bad on me in that manner
<trinikrono> oh i know!
<cprofitt> I support 7200 users and have been doing this for 14 years...
<cprofitt> so it seems odd as heck
<trinikrono> runthe usb creator
<cprofitt> but it is about all that is left
<trinikrono> if that does not work
<trinikrono> nothing will!
<trinikrono> make a usb maverick out of it
<Red-Raven> what do you mean>
<Red-Raven> ?*
<trinikrono> Red-Raven: try the usb creator
<trinikrono> and see if it can do anything with the drive
<Red-Raven> is it built into windows?
<trinikrono> the usb startup disk creator
<trinikrono> if you are in windows
<trinikrono> you can use this
<trinikrono> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<Red-Raven> won't the drive still be protected?
<kristian-aalborg> if you should recommend one website for someone totally new to ubuntu/linux, what would it be?
<Red-Raven> ubuntu forums.org.
<Red-Raven> thats mine at least.
<kristian-aalborg> that's a very good one, true
<trinikrono> i have a nice one
<Red-Raven> you're not new though, are you?
<trinikrono> http://ubuntuguide.org
<Red-Raven> how is the USB creator supposed to fix this?
<trinikrono> well it formats drives
<trinikrono> so its something
<Red-Raven_> hey sry. so how will using the USB creator fix it?
<cprofitt> Red-Raven_: it might not be...
<cprofitt> I wish I could see the machine... I usually can get through stuff like this, but it is at times hard to walk folks through
<cprofitt> but if Windows will not let you write to it or format it...
<cprofitt> I would guess it is a hardware issue
<Red-Raven_> well if the USB creator can't remove the write protection....
<Red-Raven_> then there's not much it can do.
<trinikrono> :D exacta
<trinikrono> but at least you can try
<Red-Raven_> um, i don't see how it will be any different.
<trinikrono> Red-Raven_: well its up to you
<trinikrono> but thats what iwould of tried next
<Red-Raven_> well, ill switch to ubuntu and give it a shot,
<Red-Raven> so just get usb creator common for Gnome and use it with an ISO on the flash drive?
<trinikrono> yes
<trinikrono> ubuntu has it built in
<kristian-aalborg> Red-Raven: I went for the wikipedia ubuntu page
<Red-Raven> oh ok.
<Red-Raven> where is it>
<Red-Raven> ?*
<Red-Raven> i think i need to get it from synaptic. its  not under apps or admin.
<Red-Raven> ill be back later.
<Red-Raven> hey. anyone know where to find the USB creator in ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Red-Raven :) Don't you have to install it?
<Red-Raven> it says it already is in synaptic.
<Red-Raven> and i beleive it comes built in.
<trinikrono> its under administration
<trinikrono> you using maverick?
<Red-Raven> yah thx. found it.
<Red-Raven> and it makes bootable maverick USBs?
<trinikrono> if you have the iso :D
<Red-Raven> got an I/O error when i tried to erase it.
<Red-Raven> should i point it towards and ISO before i do it>
<Red-Raven> ?*
<trinikrono> well it might seem
<trinikrono> that might be it for the drive
<trinikrono> i/o errors are bad=\
<Red-Raven> ...what do they mean?
<Red-Raven> i've gotten them a few times now with this thing.
<Red-Raven> and now i can't pick and ISO. i click on it, click open, the browser closes, and it goes back to the start up disk creator, but under "Disk Image/ISO" there is nothing.
<Red-Raven> oh does it have to be an Ubuntu ISO?
<trinikrono> yes that would help
<trinikrono> if you used the pendriveapps one
<trinikrono> it would support more
<Red-Raven> oh im using a backtrack 4 ISO.
<Red-Raven> don't care which ISO it is. i just want to be able to erase this thing.
<bioterror> throw that usb stick away and get yourself a new one :D
<bioterror> you've been trying to do something for it like a week now
<trinikrono> +1
<Red-Raven> hey, if i can get it working, then thats +8GB free space for me to make a persistent USB stick with and OS on it.
<Red-Raven> thx. the 64 bit maverick ISO worked,
<Red-Raven> didn't work. couldn't write to a tmp file.
<Red-Raven> this is freaking redicules. im starting to think that something is wrong at the hardware level. is there a way to tell?
<Red-Raven> well, i think im just going to replace it with a new 34 GB drive. but ill hang on to this one as my "ultimate challenge". who knows.
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: You do ;)
<Red-Raven> i know what?
<MrChrisDruif> If you are going to replace it with a 34GB drive and if you are going to hang on to this one as your "ultimate challenge" :)
<edlik> Can anyone help with ubuntu laptop wireless problem? It used to work on vacation in hotels, but since I installed a cisco linksyse3000 at home it wont connect. it says its connected but I can not get out
<Red-Raven> i meant who knows? i may find a fix for it sometimes.
<Red-Raven> uninstall cisco?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....sentence was a bit wrong....understood it differently :)
<Red-Raven> oh i get it ognore that.
<Red-Raven> edlik, you can't get out of what?
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: On the interwebs ;)
<edlik> Red-Raven: sorry, I can not get onto the internet although it says I am connected
<Red-Raven> ok...
<Red-Raven> hm...firewall?
<MrChrisDruif> IP-block?
<edlik> It works if I plug in the ethernet cable, but not wirless
<edlik> no firewall
<trinikrono> delete the wireless networks
<trinikrono> it might have one that had the same name
<trinikrono> like linksys
<edlik> I have deleted all of them and set a new one, but a notification still pops up that says "***** is disconected" (***** was a previously used hotel connection). All of these are deleted, where else could they be stored?
<duanedesign> hello edlik...hmm interesting
<Red-Raven> im trying to make a backtrack 4 persistent USB drive. can i make it from a Virtual machine of backtrack? (sry. i know there is a bacltrack IRC but i can't speak for some reason. if i need to take this somewhere else just let me know)
<duanedesign> edlik: what does your /etc/network/interfaces look like? Can you pastebin it
<techmik67> i keep running into this problem..... I have an atheros onboard network adapter that wont do 5Ghz, so i bought the cisco/Linksys ae1000..... it's not officially supported...... so...
<techmik67> i blacklisted the atheros
<techmik67> and then http://pastebin.com/vTMNDNWR
<techmik67> poof... ra0 exists and connects @5Ghz
<techmik67> until i reboot....=(
<techmik67> then i gotta wipe it and do it again.....
<duanedesign> techmik67: hello
<techmik67> hi
<duanedesign> you want to not have to run sudo modprobe ra0 everytime you reboot
<edlik> duanedesign: Im not to good at the terminal, do I type anything before /etc/network/interfaces?
<techmik67> yes i want to just be able to connect to my connection, as i would normally
<Red-Raven> if i just click install on any distro and point it to a USB pin drive will it be persistent?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Yes, but you have to be very careful to install GRUB to a partition and not the MBR (since some Flash drives don't have master boot records)
<Red-Raven> must i install GRUB seperatly?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: No, just install it to wherever /boot is located
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Usually / if you don't use multiple partitions
<duanedesign> techmik67: add ra0 to the bottom of /etc/modules
<techmik67> ah.. just ra0, thats it? got it!
<techmik67> thx
<duanedesign> techmik67: then the module should load auttomagically
<techmik67> thx again =)
<duanedesign> edlik: also  I thinkn you need to set DHCP(automatic) in order to auto connect. Edit Connections > auto * > Edit > IPV4 settings
<techmik67> ok, configure tv signal.....
<techmik67> set up tv signal
<duanedesign> edlik: cat /etc/network/interfaces  <--that should print the file to the terminal. Then you can copy and paste it in ubuntu.pastebin.com, click paste, and post link.
<edlik> duanedesign: all are already set to DHCP(automatic)
<edlik> ok
<edlik> duanedesign: ubuntu.pastebin.com/fgK5sekm
 * duanedesign looking
<duanedesign> edlik: hmm, that seems ok
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-19
<Red-Raven> hey. how do you add a USB drive to a virtual machine so i can access it from that machine?
<holstein> you need to have the closed source version Red-Raven
<holstein> AFAIK
<Red-Raven> fudge. is it in any of the repos?
<Red-Raven> wait, why have people not just added it to the open source version?
<holstein> because of the license
<Red-Raven> oh...lame.
<Red-Raven> so how do i find the closed source version?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: See: "Debian-based Linux distributions"
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Also, it's not exactly "closed-source" per se. The product is still open-source, with only one or two features closed. This version is called the PUEL version, or Personal Use and Evaluation License version.
<shawn146> hi
<shawn146> why is linux ending support for things like compiz
<shawn146> or canical
<aveilleux> shawn146: I assume you mean "Canonical", and they're not. Unity is going to be based on Compiz.
<shawn146> huh
<shawn146> it said it was dropping compiz something extras
<shawn146> should i go witht he upgrade to 10.4?
<aveilleux> shawn146: Do you have a link?
<shawn146> no
<shawn146> its on my laptop
<shawn146> other laptop
<aveilleux> shawn146: 10.04? That's old. Compiz is still available on 10.10.
<shawn146> i am before the start upgrade
<shawn146> huh
<shawn146> you think i should go through with the upgrade?
<aveilleux> shawn146: I should say, "Compiz is still available as of 10.10"
<shawn146> ah
<aveilleux> shawn146: You should always upgrade at least to the latest LTS, which 10.04 is (unless there's a showstopper, which is rare)
<shawn146> i think i will avoid upgrading
<shawn146> is aw a lot of things i use will be removed
<shawn146> *i saw
<aveilleux> shawn146: Yes, many things will be removed and replaced with newer versions. Not to mention obsoleted software; this is normal.
<shawn146> and the obselete is what i use
<aveilleux> shawn146: Like what packages in particular?
<shawn146> normal for upgrades to remove waht people use?
<shawn146> well i can only recall vaguely
<aveilleux> shawn146: Ubuntu rarely, if ever, removes software that the user sees.
<shawn146> like gnome snake
<aveilleux> shawn146: ...gnibblets is available in later versions
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> will the compiz extras still be available?
<aveilleux> shawn146: yes,
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> i did the upgrade oh my virtual machine
<shawn146> took programs off i used, never saw them again, it also kept me from using the packages i redownloaded
<aveilleux> shawn146: Like?
<shawn146> tron
<shawn146> would not work after i did the upgrade
<aveilleux> shawn146: gltron?
<shawn146> no
<aveilleux> shawn146: I have it on my computer right now...
<shawn146> arma
<shawn146> or something
<shawn146> armetron
<shawn146> the 3d light cycle game
<aveilleux> armitron?
<aveilleux> gltron.
<shawn146> when you do search in ubuntu software center..
<shawn146> tron
<shawn146> the first option
<aveilleux> shawn146: I don't use the Ubuntu Software Center and don't have it installed on my machine.
<shawn146> oh...
<shawn146> wow..
<shawn146> Armagetron is what its called
<shawn146> its pointless for me to even say anything
<shawn146> Armagetron Advanced
<aveilleux> shawn146: http://wiki.armagetronad.net/index.php?title=Ubuntu_Installation
<aveilleux> shawn146: It got removed from the Ubuntu repositories, but it's definitely still around
<shawn146> why was it removed?
<aveilleux> shawn146: I don't know. All I know is that it's still available from the developers.
<paultag> aveilleux: shawn146: http://packages.qa.debian.org/a/armagetron/news/20070425T223910Z.html
<paultag> Oh shoot
<paultag> one of my really good friends was the maintainer
<paultag> well, not really good
<paultag> but drinking friend
<paultag> I guess I can say that safely
<aveilleux> shawn146: What other packages are you wondering about?
<shawn146> i can't remember
<shawn146> haven't seen them
<shawn146> in a long time
<aveilleux> shawn146: Then you should probably go look at the upgrade again
<shawn146> -_-
<shawn146> i did the upgrade on my virtual machine ages ago
<holstein> i use the live CD's a lot too
<shawn146> i am using another laptop with linux
<holstein> put them in
<holstein> test the hardware
<holstein> check the repos
<shawn146> i don't remember!
<shawn146> i said
<shawn146> i was going to install them on this laptop
<shawn146> and i could if i rememebered!
<aveilleux> shawn146: Don't panic. Always keep track of your towel.
<shawn146> heh?
<aveilleux> shawn146: Nothing is urgent here. Just because it's in real-time doesn't mean we need an answer right away.
<aveilleux> shawn146: Also, the sentences above were a reference to The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
<shawn146> ok....
<shawn146> i don't really care
<shawn146> bluetooth support also ended
<shawn146> bluetooth is brand spankin new'
<aveilleux> shawn146: I assure you it has not, as I am using a Bluetooth mouse and keyboard right now.
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> i saw it in the list lol
<shawn146> just now
<aveilleux> shawn146: bluez replaced the old bluetooth-daemon
<shawn146> oh well what teh hell, i will just do teh upgrade, teh laptop is for someone else
<shawn146> oh
<yax51> hello
<yax51> I am trying to run borderlands in maverick, and wine doesn't like it, is there another windows emulator that I can use to do this?
<aveilleux> yax51: Cedega, but that's commercial
<aveilleux> yax51: Have you tried PlayOnLinux? It's a WINE frontend with tweaks for specific games
<Cheri703> what is that one that just went free?
<Cheri703> gametree linux
<Cheri703> cedega became gametree linux, it's free
<Cheri703> iirc
<aveilleux> Oh?
<yax51> aveilleux: I have, however, when I ran it, it said there were a bunch of missing files and closed
<Cheri703> as much as people hate omg ubuntu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/cedega-shutting-down-gametree-linux-born/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<Cheri703> bah http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/cedega-shutting-down-gametree-linux-born/
<yax51> Cheri703: ok, ive checked out the cedega, and gametree linux pages, but there is nothing that even talks about how I use it....
<Cheri703> no idea, sorry :/
<aveilleux> yax51: It hasn't been released yet...
<yax51> aveilleux: hmmm, interesting
<aveilleux> yax51: Cedega is an older application that's being discontinued in favor of Gametree, but Gametree hasn't come out yet
<yax51> aveilleux: that makes sense, from what I was reading though, I thought that wasthe case, but still was a little confused
 * robbmunson yawns and stretches arms out.
<shawn146> anybody like "Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien"
<shawn146> ?
<robbmunson> fun fun fun!
<robbmunson> Laughing out Loud
<robbmunson> in a few short minutes we're gonna gain about 40 people.....
<robbmunson> ...hopefully....lol
 * robbmunson twiddles thumbs while wating on the floodgates to open....
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine,  just doing the rounds on the forum.  How are you ?
<MrChrisDruif> Sick @ home
<MrChrisDruif> Off to bed...
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<kosaidpo_> hello guys
<kosaidpo_> when i wanna install libreoffice but whn i update i get a lot of error as in impossible or ignored
<kosaidpo_> any idea why
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
<trinikrono> o/
<ShootEmUp> O.O
<AJH101> Hello, can anyone advise please? Both top and bottom panels(?) have disappeared?!
<paultag> AJH101: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<paultag> AJH101: enjoy :)
<AJH101> but hot to access terminal?!
<AJH101> how
<trinikrono> press alt+f2
<trinikrono> and type in gnome terminal AJH101
<paultag> trinikrono: there's a dash
<paultag> AJH101: applications, accessories, terminal
<paultag> Oh, right, no panel
<trinikrono> he has no panels
<trinikrono> :D
<JackyAlcine> lol
<paultag> AJH101: trinikrono is right, alt + f2, gnome-terminal
<trinikrono> if he types terminal he would see it also
<AJH101> alt F2 does not wor :-(
<AJH101> work
<paultag> AJH101: ctrl + alt + f1
<AJH101> ta
<AJH101> brb
<AJH101> paultag: sorry about that - how do i replace my panels?
<JackyAlcine> AJH101: Replace? or restore?
<AJH101> sorry - restore
<JackyAlcine> AJH101: sudo gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<AJH101> and how to access terminal?
<AJH101> please?
<geirha> Alt+F2 -> gnome-terminal
<AJH101> thans
<geirha> Though you need to run the command JackyAlcine said WITHOUT sudo
<geirha> If you run it with sudo you may get permission problems later.
<JackyAlcine> geriha: Yeah, sorry. =x
<tenach> Has anyone used mod_cband for apache2 in Ubuntu?
<tenach> or mod_bw?
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I have some wmv files that I'd like to convert (to whatever) and join, but sound gets choppy each time I try
<bioterror> and?
<kristian-aalborg> and I'd like it not to
<kristian-aalborg> I've tried various mencoder things
<kristian-aalborg> ah, it appears avidemux does the trick
<Red-Raven> hey.
<kristian-aalborg> hi Red-Raven
<Red-Raven> anyone know a good site to start learning Python?
<kristian-aalborg> not me... did you get the ubs pen working?
<Red-Raven> nope. gave up. im going to get a new 34 GB drive from BJs. but i'll hang onto it and try to crack it in the future.
<kristian-aalborg> it may just be broken, of course
<yofel> Red-Raven: you could try http://diveintopython.org/toc/index.html - that's the only one I can remeber offhand
<pedro3005> you can learn it directly from the source, like a boss
<pedro3005> http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<Red-Raven> thx. i don't have too much experience with programing. all i know is a little html, and that;s hardly programing. should i even start with Python or learn something else first?
<pedro3005> python was my first language, worked out alright
<yofel> python is good as it forces proper writing style and is pretty easy to read
<pedro3005> *sometimes*
<yofel> yeah, sometimes
<pedro3005> I know a guy who's particularly fond of writing giant lambdas and nested list comprehensions
<pedro3005> I hate reading his code
<yofel> ohmy..
<Red-Raven> thats what i've been reading, i don't understand any of it. like when they start talking about arguements, modules, arrays, etc.
<yofel> Red-Raven: start slowly and you'll get it with the time, not really hard, just a lot of new vocabulary
<pedro3005> do you have a mentor yet? if not, and if you want, I could... I'm kind of known around here for mentoring people on python
<yofel> you *are* learning a new language after all
<Red-Raven> well, my grandfather knows a lot about it. he's got a freaking library of books on it.
<pedro3005> but yes. modules, arrays and arguments are concepts which (nearly) all programming languages use
<Red-Raven> cool. i'll probably just google the vocab as i get to it. and borrow some of his books. unfortunately, they're huge. i hope they have pictures....(LOL)
<yofel> pictures rarely make sense here, they should have examples though
<Red-Raven> yah i know. so Python is built into the Terminal right?
<pedro3005> yeah, I can't really see the usage of pictures
<pedro3005> except for like
<pedro3005> "here's your brain: O here's your brain after hours of coding: ."
<yofel> haha
<pedro3005> no Red-Raven , but it comes with ubuntu by default.
<pedro3005> or a graph
<Red-Raven> then how do i start it? i keep seeing where you just type python into the terminal.
<pedro3005> "willingness to follow proper coding styles X time spent coding" -- direct decrease
<yofel> Red-Raven: yes, that's how you start it, but it's still a seperate application
<yofel> built into the terminal would mean something along of 'it's part of bash' - which it is not
<Red-Raven> oh so once i type in python, its not really the terminal anymore.
<pedro3005> no, it's python's interpreter
<yofel> wait
<yofel> nvm, pedro3005 said it right
<pedro3005> Red-Raven, this is also a good book on it http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/
<Red-Raven> thx.
<Red-Raven> so the interpreter is where you create your programs?
<pedro3005> no, you type your program in any text editor
<Red-Raven> and the interpreter runs it?
<pedro3005> yes
<pedro3005> save your code as "something.py"
<pedro3005> and then run on the terminal
<pedro3005> python something.py
<pedro3005> it'll run it
<Red-Raven> glad to get that cleared up. are there any programs that make it faster? like MS Visual studio for C++ (and others)?
<pedro3005> what do you mean by make it faster?
<Red-Raven> well like programs built for programing.
<yofel> if you mean an IDE, there's idle for python
<yofel> though there are probably better ones
<yofel> (I hope)
<pedro3005> IDLE is horrible, kill it
<pedro3005> with fire
<Red-Raven> like how if you want to create a big web page you don't do it by hand, you use another program (like MS visual Studio)
<Red-Raven> i think there's one called dream weaver to.
 * robbmunson feels ears bleed at the thought of MS....
<pedro3005> There are programs for easily creating GUIs
<pedro3005> which you can import into your python code
<Red-Raven> sry, only example i had.
<robbmunson> lol, was only kidding :)
<yofel> well, MS Visual Studio would be an IDE
<Red-Raven> ik.
<pedro3005> But more over, you don't really have "click and drag" programs for programming
<Red-Raven> pedro3005, i didn't mean click and drag.
<pedro3005> To help you achieve big things you have libraries etc
<pedro3005> Red-Raven, you can try IDEs like Eclipse and Netbeans if you fancy them
<Red-Raven> ok i googled it. yah, i guess i do mean an IDE. something that makes big programing jobs a lot faster.
<pedro3005> I doubt it makes it a *lot* faster though
<pedro3005> they only help you keep track of your variables, classes and whatnot, do some debugging perhaps, change indentation
<pedro3005> minimal stuff, useful but not a huge boost
<Red-Raven> i was just wondering. im going to code by hand, but i just wanted to know if there was something like that out there because my only experience with C++ had been in MS visual (not that you could really call it experience. the teacher kind of carries us through it and we had no idea what we were REALLY doing.)
<pedro3005> Not as far as I'm aware
<yofel> Red-Raven: what you probably need now is a text editor with syntax highlighting, even gedit can do that
<yofel> that'll be enough for the start
<pedro3005> yeah
<pedro3005> I don't use more than that
<pedro3005> Well I use geany but only because it makes compiling C code faster
 * yofel uses VIM - and not even 5% of it's features to be  honest..
<Red-Raven> can you use Python to make apps for mobile platfoms? i would assume you could with the Android. (again, just wondering.)
<pedro3005> Yeah, you can
<pedro3005> some Nokia phones run python
<pedro3005> I have a friend who owns one, it's fun
<Red-Raven> awesome! exept i own an ipod touch. oh wait, stupid apple SDK....
<pedro3005> python is a fun language with libraries to do almost anything you want
<Red-Raven> cool. found the python highlight in gedit.
<pedro3005> it automatically picks it up if you save the file as .py
<Red-Raven> awesome. does making it .py do anything else?
<pedro3005> well I never tried running python code without the py extension
<pedro3005> I don't know
<Red-Raven> well, thanks for getting my started guys. i'll defiantly be borrowing some books soon.
<pedro3005> good luck
<pedro3005> I'll be happy to answer more questions when you have them
<Red-Raven> thx. again, this has got to be the best community ever. many others would have kicked a noob like me out by now. hopefully i'll be able to help people like me someday.
<yofel> sure you will, until then, we are here ;)
<Red-Raven> that's whats great about open-source, community-driven software i guess. and now, on to Spanish homework. i wonder if i could write code in Spanish....
<pedro3005> habla "Hola, mundo!"
<robbmunson> Red-Raven, as long as the compiler interprets it, go for it!
<pedro3005> encuanto n > 1:
<pedro3005>     aumenta n;
<pedro3005> :P
<Red-Raven> <capesa> Coding es muy divertido! </Capesa>
<pedro3005> one of the reasons Haskell is nice, it has almost no english keywords
<Red-Raven> i actually should do that. once i get to know Python. i should write a Spanish Python app that uses GPS to help them evade border patrol! (JK)
<yofel> you could write in whitespace, that has no keywords at all
<yofel> let's leave the crazy programming languages for another time though..
<Red-Raven> agreed.
<robbmunson> Red-Raven, seems like BP has enough problems on their hands without you.
<robbmunson> (I do mean BOTH BP's....lol)
<pedro3005> aw, come on
<pedro3005> crazy programming languages are the best
<pedro3005> brainfuck for instance....
<Red-Raven> lol yah. an app to track oil spills...
<yofel> agreed ^^
<pedro3005> I still love my string to brainfuck converter
<Red-Raven> how do i open the current terminal directory in nautilus? i can find the folder im looking for in terminal but not in nautilus.
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: I think I know...lemma try first :)
<bioterror> Red-Raven, ctrl+l
<bioterror> you can type the path in nautilus
<bioterror> if that feels too complicated
<bioterror> type in terminal: pwd
<bioterror> and copy that line what it prompts to your nautilus after pressing ctrl+l
<MrChrisDruif> I think he means the other way around bioterror, that he cd'ed to a location in terminal and want to open it in nautilus
<MrChrisDruif> For that you just have to typ "nautilus ./"
<Red-Raven> yah. i can get into the folder in terminal but not nautilus.
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, thunar doesnt need ./ ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe Nautilus also :)
<bioterror> dunno, havent used for a while
<bioterror> and ofcourse you can use & in the end of the command
<Red-Raven> im looking for the Xchat sound files. it says its in home/red-raven/.xchat2/sound.
<bioterror> which would be smarter
<MrChrisDruif> Nautilus does....otherwise it goes to your home :)
<bioterror> Red-Raven, enable show hidden files
<Red-Raven> ctr+h?
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: Indeed...
<MrChrisDruif> Otherwise does the program run in terminal :P
<Red-Raven> thx!
 * bioterror still prefers term dot files
<Red-Raven> so dot file=hidden>
<Red-Raven> ?*
<bioterror> Red-Raven, technically yes. ls and file browsers doesnt show . -files by default
<bioterror> as they are mostly just configurations
<bioterror> but I'm off to bed
<Red-Raven> glad to know that. this has happened before.
<Red-Raven> where are you?
<bioterror> I'm at home :D
<Red-Raven> country?
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: How do you show .files in term?
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, ls -la
<MrChrisDruif> Alright :)
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, ls -lah
<Red-Raven> they aren't hidden in terminal. at least not from cd. from ls they are.
<bioterror> Red-Raven, that's becouse of completion
<Red-Raven> um, ok.
<bioterror> if you tab completed
<bioterror> it can sniff them
<Red-Raven> i didnt. just cd .xchat2
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> you can type in nautilus too ~/.xchat2
<Red-Raven> i tried. didn't come up till i did ctr+h
<bioterror> my thunar 1.2.0 goes without a problem into a .directory
<Red-Raven> is thunar built-in on Xfce?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> it's part of xfce
<MrChrisDruif> Xfce uses it by default...
<bioterror> but I'm not using XFce ;)
<Red-Raven> sry, ik you need to go.
<bioterror> I'm just using pieces from there and some from elsewhere
<MrChrisDruif> Was developed for Xfce I even believe...
<bioterror> but laters
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well bioterror :)
<Red-Raven> yah i need to get on my homework. might be back later though. cya!
<Red-Raven> and again, thx everyone.
<MrChrisDruif> I won't Red-Raven...I'll be off to bed aswell :P
 * robbmunson sighs
<robbmunson> I think the zombie apocalypse is coming.....
<MrChrisDruif> robbmunson: Would be nice :)
<robbmunson> My internet, my tv, my electricity....it all....vanished!
<MrChrisDruif> How come your still online? =-O
 * robbmunson went back to the stone age temporarily....and it was scary....SCARY I TELL YOU!
<robbmunson> MrChrisDruif, I begged the technology gods to let me have something back.
<MrChrisDruif> And they gave both internet and electricity back? :D
<robbmunson> yes, I was amazed!
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well all
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-20
<Dangr_> Test
<MrAnthrope> So, I had a bash script in usr/local/bin and I was using Compiz Commands to activate it. But I had to reinstall ubuntu and now it's not working. I'm pretty sure I have everything exactly the same. Can't figure out what's wrong.
<MrAnthrope> The script name used to auto-complete in the Run box but it's not doing that anymore. Is my script in the wrong folder?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Did you make sure to chmod +x script?
<MrAnthrope> Ah, that's my problem. Thank you.
<MrAnthrope> I didn't think I had to do that to it again since it's the exact same file as before.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: File permissions don't stay with the file. They're handled by the filesystem
<MrAnthrope> ahh
<Doublekill> hello
<Doublekill> somebody knows why i have not sound in ubuntu ??
<Doublekill> is a problem whit alsa
<IAmNotThatGuy> Doublekill, you installed a fresh copy now?
<Doublekill> yes but I still having and error message
<Doublekill> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Doublekill> I do not knows what that means
<Doublekill> somebody help me
<Doublekill> I need to play DOTA and I need hear the sound
<Doublekill> please
<IAmNotThatGuy> Doublekill, idk about the error. but I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590842
<Doublekill> thanks let me see that
<IAmNotThatGuy> also found http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1094196
<winged_arel> so, i just did a Wubi install of Ubuntu 10.04.1 onto a windows box, went to update it, so it updated "grub-pc" and now i have a grub rescue boot instead of a windows boot menu. any ideas how to fix it without booting to a windows and restoring the MBR?
<aveilleux> winged_arel: The problem is that grub-pc doesn't properly handle Wubi installations. Since Wubi uses the Windows bootloader, you'll have to restore Windows' MBR.
<winged_arel> alright thanks
 * winged_arel needs to find a vista disc now
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453237
<aveilleux> winged_arel: More directly: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10
<winged_arel> thanks
<bodhizazen> 'lo starcraftman
<nit-wit> winged_arel would you like the MS bootloader or lilo the liux replacement
<nit-wit> *linux
<bioterror> with wubi? as the wubi is using windows own chainloader to boot that ubuntu
<bioterror> the problem occurs when ubuntu updates grub
<charliemac> hello?
<nit-wit> charliemac, whats up
<charliemac> How can I determine the most suitable ubuntu OS for me?  Regular, Kubuntu, or Xubuntu, for example?
<holstein> check them out live
<head_victim> charliemac: the best way is to just try a few of them to be honest
<holstein> thats easy enough
<holstein> you dont have to decide though
<holstein> you can run them all at once :)
<holstein> ubuntu + the KDE environment = kubuntu
<holstein> IF you have gnome and KDE both, you have ubuntu and kubuntu
<nit-wit> charliemac, thats the ticket.;)
<holstein> and can decide between them at bot
<holstein> boot*
<holstein> login even
<holstein> hardware specs might help me make that decision
<charliemac> I have an old laptop which I'd like to upgrade from windows xp to one of the linux-based ubuntu's.  I was planning to reformat the hard drive, starting from scratch
<charliemac> hoping i can get it to run faster but without loosing too many features.
<charliemac> How can I install both Ubuntu and Kubuntu replacing windows XP?  Would I have to install each of them seperately?
<holstein> charliemac: you wouldnt
<holstein> you would install ubuntu
<holstein> and inside that installation
<holstein> you would install KDE
<holstein> no need to have ubuntu and kubuntu dual booting
<holstein> ubuntu = kubuntu = xubuntu
<holstein> just different desktop environments
<holstein> different packages
<charliemac> So can any one of them alternate between GNOME, KDE, and Xfce?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> if you have fast internet
<holstein> and some discs
<holstein> i think its handy to look at the live CD's though
<holstein> but yeah, you can install any of the environments you want
<holstein> and configure them as you please :)
<head_victim> charliemac: if it's still a bit slow I'd give Lubuntu a try on your laptop if it's a bit older and lower spec'd
<head_victim> It's what I run on lower end P4s here
<holstein> yeah, i think LXDE is quite a bit lighter feeling than XFCE
<charliemac> Can Lubuntu run all of the same programs?  I am most interested in Firefox and OpenOffice.
<holstein> charliemac: yup
<holstein> you have some issues running KDE apps for example
<holstein> in gnome
<holstein> not really issues
<holstein> you need a lot of KDE files
<holstein> and i think most folks just dont want that much extra stuff
<holstein> for just one KDE app
<holstein> but you can run whatever you want
<holstein> charliemac: i usually say that with linux, the answer is pretty much almost always yes
<holstein> its just how-to, and do you want to bother with it
<charliemac> How would I integrate the extra KDE files that were needed?  would they be automatic downloads?
<holstein> dependancies
<holstein> youd be prometed about all the extra KDE packages you need
<holstein> during the install
<holstein> you wont miss anything with lubuntu though
<charliemac> Prompted during install of each individual KDE application/program?
<holstein> you would go to some package manager
<holstein> lets say synaptic
<holstein> you choose some KDE app
<holstein> and you get a confirmation popup
<holstein> with all the packages that are about to be installed
<holstein> the one/ones you chose
<holstein> and the dependancies
<holstein> not sure how the new software center does this
<holstein> it might hide some of that in the background
<charliemac> What do they mean by "dependancies"?
<holstein> this depends on that
<holstein> a KDE application could depend on having a lot of the KDE environment installed
<holstein> chrome browser might depend on chrome-dev or whatever
<charliemac> Ok.
<charliemac> So if the computer can't handle a program, it will find a way?
<holstein> you mean spec-wise?
<holstein> if you dont have enough ram or whatever
<holstein> depends
<charliemac> Sorry, no, hardware.  Hard drive has about 80GB, and ram isn't too bad.  Main issue is overheating
<holstein> might have to open it up and get the cat hair out ;)
<charliemac> True, but I've also heard that Ubuntu uses less power etc
<holstein> depends
<holstein> linux isnt magic
<holstein> will it be lighter on resources?
<holstein> probably
<holstein> if you set it up that way
<holstein> if you have a hardware problem though...
<charliemac> Opening now.  Lets see what we've got inside...
<holstein> anyways, having a spare laptop, and wiping it
<holstein> and going for it
<holstein> is a good way to do it
<charliemac> Gateway laptop, hence the poor ventilation
<holstein> if you have it open, make sure the CPU cooler is where its suppose to be
<holstein> and all hte fans work
<holstein> the*
 * holstein is going to crash
<holstein> GN all
<holstein> good luck charliemac :)
<charliemac> ty
<charliemac> Thanks very much, holstein!
<charliemac> Why would someone prefer KDE over GNOME or vice-versa?  What about Xfce and LXDE?
<Cheri703> charliemac: it's 90% personal preference
<Cheri703> there are some programs that only work in one desktop environment or another
<Cheri703> but overall it's just personal preference
<charliemac> I'm running Ubuntu installer for windows so I can try out the different versions of Ubuntu, what does the installation size I choose mean?
<Cheri703> not sure what you're referring to as far as installation size
<charliemac> I think it has to do with allocation of drive space to the new environment within windows
<charliemac> Which variation(s) of Ubuntu can run windows within Ubuntu?
<Cheri703> ah, you're using wubi?
<Cheri703> installing within windows?
<Cheri703> you can install a virtual machine in any (as far as I know)
<LeTronique> i have two partitions. one with windows. the other with ubuntu. i created unallocated space using windows. how to i merge it with ubuntu?
<bioterror> boot with livecd and use gparted
<LeTronique> would that be the backup cd i made before installing ubuntu?
<bioterror> how did you install ubuntu
<LeTronique> downloaded it from the ubuntu page then made an image
<bioterror> well, if you installed from CD, that CD is a live
<LeTronique> ah cool... thanks a lot bioterror
<charliemac> Thanks, Cheri703 Sorry for the delay! ;)
<Cheri703> np :)
<charliemac> is Kubuntu more or less basic than Ubuntu, i.e., is KDE more or less basic than GNOME?
<oCean> charliemac: essentially, it's just a difference in appearance. Under the kde/gnome hood there is still the same ubuntu
<charliemac> So both environments support similar applications/programs?
<oCean> indeed
<charliemac> I'm afraid that if I go with a "lighter" version, like xubuntu or lubuntu, that I may be stuck with fewer capabilities.
<charliemac> hopefully i'm wrong...
<charliemac> If I go with a "lighter" version, like xubuntu or lubuntu, may I be stuck with fewer capabilities?
<oCean> for most common tasks the lighter versions have applications too; most of these applications are likely to be "lighter" versions, with less options for example.
<charliemac> Is it possible for a lighter version to run the software of a heavier version, for lack of a better term?  ; )
<Cheri703> charliemac: not necessarily
<Cheri703> it's sort of how xp can't always run vista/win7 programs...kde can't (without installing extra stuff) run gnome programs
<Cheri703> (at least that's how I understand everything)
<oCean> yes, but that would most likely require installation of the libraries for the "heavier" version. Like installing k3b (cd creation/burning software) would require installation of large part of the KDE libraries
<oCean> correct, installing additional libraries is not necessary in all cases
<charliemac> Which would have the most comprehensive libraries?
<charliemac> Which version is most capable?
<Cheri703> gnome or kde
<charliemac> Why does Mythbuntu us Xfce if it is less advanced?
<Cheri703> it's not really about advanced or not
<Cheri703> it's about available programs/compatibility
<charliemac> In that case, which has a greater reputation for being more user-friendly to beginners?
<stlsaint> charliemac: resource usage also ;)
<charliemac> Does anyone know of a good Venn diagram? ;)
<Cheri703> gnome is generally a good place to start
<Cheri703> more support available, more people knowledgeable about it, etc
<Cheri703> kde is next in line on those topics, then the others I'm not sure what order they'd fall
<charliemac> One reason I was interested in Kubuntu is that "Kubuntu plays most music and video formats out the box; restricted formats such as MP3 are installed with two clicks when needed." <kubuntu.org/feature-tour>
<Cheri703> eh, you can install them in a few clicks in generic ubuntu as well
<charliemac> Does original/regular/standard ubuntu come with Amarok as its default multimedia player?
<Cheri703> rhythmbox, but you can install amarok (as far as I'm aware)
<charliemac> Where can I find out the amount of system resources and power each version uses?
 * ibuclaw can't believe someone managed to get the name 'go'
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> geirha: do you have an always on IRC client or do you part when you are AFK.
<geirha> duanedesign: irssi in screen at a university server, so I only part when it goes down for patching. :)
<duanedesign> geirha: me too
<duanedesign> :)
<geirha> And I hate rebuilding the screen every time that happens :S
<duanedesign> heh, i know what you mean
<duanedesign> geirha: have you heard of, or had a chance to use IRC Cloud
<geirha> No to both
<duanedesign> browser based IRC client that gives you some of the benefits of an always on IRC Client
<duanedesign> the few I have talked too that have used it seem to like it
<geirha> Oh, interesting
<geirha> webui looks decent
<geirha> Hm. But you have to pay to connect to freenode
<wolfpack> When i try to branch through bazaar I get this error---"ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist. "..Is there any way around to solve this??
<bodhizazen> stlsaint: poke =)
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: hey
<red-raven> hey.
<aveilleux> hello red-raven
<MrChrisDruif> Hai red-raven, how's it going?
<red-raven_> hey sorry about that. anyways...
<red-raven_> hello aveilleux. quick question about Ubuntu (desktop). i want to use it as a server, but i need it to be able to : tunnel my traffic (to aviod firewalls), share files anywhere in the world, and host websites. the last one is an "i might use it in the future" thing. also, can i create user names and passwords for people to connect from anywhere?
<red-raven_> sry for a miilion questions in one sentence. can't be here for too long/
<red-raven_> and bad spelling :P
<aveilleux> red-raven_: All of these things can all be done on both the server and desktop versions, you just have to forward the right ports through your router.
<red-raven_> sweet! is it all built in or do i neeed to install stuff like apache?
<aveilleux> red-raven_: For tunneling, you should change your SSH port ( http://techie-buzz.com/foss/change-default-ssh-port-in-linux.html ) and SSH (built in to Ubuntu) can be used for tunneling (PuTTY on Windows can handle that). Filesharing can be done through Samba, which should be built-in. Apache is the http server, which you can install through: sudo apt-get install apache
<aveilleux> red-raven_: I do not condone using a proxy to circumvent firewalls, but the technology is there.
<red-raven_> yah but tuneling also keeps you more secure.
<red-raven_> will ssh handle security though? like keeping out boots etc?
<aveilleux> red-raven_: It encrypts your connection from your server to the client, but any traffic after that is unencrypted. If that's all you need (ex. your traffic is monitored on the client machine) then that's fine.
<red-raven_> ok. so say some idiot goes to a site and gets a virus on a client machine. can that virus spread to the server and other clients?
<aveilleux> red-raven_: No, the traffic is not tracked on the server unless you specifically set it up/
<aveilleux> up.
<red-raven_> open SSH or FreeSSHd?
<aveilleux> red-raven_: As for creating accounts, SSH just uses the local accounts. You can create limited accounts that have no permissions apart from SSH access.
<aveilleux> red-raven_: sudo apt-get install openssh
<red-raven_> oh. is ther a way to make it so that everyone whos using the server has a seperate log in when they connect>
<red-raven_> ?*
<aveilleux> red-raven_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/678295-post4.html
<aveilleux> red-raven_: also http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/678303-post6.html
<red-raven_> thx. gtg!
<wolfpack> aveilleux: I am working under some HTTP proxy. When i try to branch through bazaar I get this error---"ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist. "..Is there any way around to solve this??
<aveilleux> wolfpack: I know very little about bazaar, I'm not a developer. However I'm sure someone else in this room can help you. starcraftman maybe?
<starcraftman> wolfpack: this a work proxy?
<wolfpack> aveilleux: Is there anyway that I can tunnel through port 22......as only 8080 is allowed in my college
<wolfpack> starcraftman: ya....proxy in college
<starcraftman> wolfpack: hmmm, I see. American uni that puts a proxy up to stop all protocols like torrents huh?
<wolfpack> yes
<aveilleux> oh, I know this one. I was just helping someone with it
<aveilleux> wolfpack: Do you have a computer outside the university network?
<starcraftman> aveilleux: ya, that'd be easiest, if he has an external computer can tunnel to it or ssh to it and do lp/bzr via that.
<wolfpack> no aveilleux
<aveilleux> wolfpack: PM with me for a minute
<starcraftman> wolfpack: TOR would probably let you get by proxy. Though might be lil slow depending on how much you plan on doing.
<starcraftman> a thought at least.
<wolfpack> is there any other way to work on devlopment work without using Bazarr?
<aveilleux> wolfpack: Check your private messages
<starcraftman> wolfpack: well Launchpad surely isn't the only version control system, there's always Github for GIT and code.google.com for SVN/HG
<starcraftman> hg = Mercurial.
<starcraftman> Not to mention sourceforge, the ol' standard.
<starcraftman> wolfpack: ah, just looked a lil more, did you set the http proxy variable for bazaar?
<wolfpack> i have not changed anything in bazaar
<wolfpack> starcraftman: is it  required to set http proxy in bazaar?
<starcraftman> wolfpack: I think so, still reading a bit on it. variable appears to be http_proxy, set it equal to the value of your unis proxy.
<wolfpack> starcraftman: can you guide me how to do so?
<starcraftman> wolfpack: think it's just set as a regular shell variable so: export http_proxy=URL_HERE
<starcraftman> wolfpack: list of other configurations here > http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/ConfiguringBzr
<starcraftman> quiet it seems
<wolfpack> starcraftman: http thing didn't work...
<starcraftman> wolfpack: bah, hate proxies. Well, hmmm, easiest way would be tunneling to an external like aveilleux suggested. Or TOR, TOR provides anonymized servers to external world donated.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_%28anonymity_network%29
<starcraftman> I'm not sure enough on what uni's doing to offer an alternative. Have you tried GIT by chance and seen if that works behind network?
<starcraftman> wolfpack: As a corollary, I'd also lodge a formal complaint to the IT department/dean that your being prevented from legally working on software development.
<wolfpack> wolfpack: I hope they listen to ur complainet :)
<starcraftman> wolfpack: well your complaint, you are paying for an "education" usually that involves collaborating with others, online, developing things....
<wolfpack> No i havent tried GIT ....Can i branch any work from Lanchpad through GIT?
<wolfpack> but they say that it will reduce their security..................
<starcraftman> wolfpack: nope, Git doesn't have a plugin for working with bzr that I know of.
<aveilleux> wolfpack: "They" don't understand the notion of security if they have to resort to using a blackout firewall
<starcraftman> only bzr if ya want to work on a project hosted on lp.
 * starcraftman concurs with aveilleux.
<starcraftman> A hammer isn't well suited to swatting a flies.
<aveilleux> wolfpack: What ports are you able to get traffic over?
<wolfpack> 8080
<aveilleux> wolfpack: And 80 I assume
<aveilleux> Just 80 and 8080... My university did the same thing, but only for the public (non-protected) networks...
<wolfpack> don't know ....
<wolfpack> but i am able to connect to gtalk in pidgin using 443 ...
<aveilleux> wolfpack: Oh. So they just blacklisted 20-22, probably
<aveilleux> wolfpack: and a few others. Are you using 6667 to connect to Freenode as well?
<wolfpack> no
<wolfpack> that has been blocked :(
<wolfpack> using webchat
<wolfpack> I was about to say same thing about 6667
<aveilleux> wolfpack: Oh, I know that they're doing. Alright. Most ports are open except a few "known hazards"
<wolfpack> yes ... I guesss.....but those so called " known hajards" are important to me
<aveilleux> Does anyone know if a boot CD exists that will boot, then kick into a USB drive? My laptop can't boot into USB but will boot to CD, and I have no floppy disks. (Or, at least, not any computers other than the laptop that can use floppies)
<MrAnthrope> I'm having trouble finding java 6 in synaptic. Someone remind me what it's called?
<MrAnthrope> I don't want openjdk...
<MrAnthrope> Oh I forgot I have to add that repository or whatever.... right?
<holstein> aveilleux: im reading http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> i've used it live
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: openjdk-6-jre
<holstein> not sure about booting USB drives from it though
<MrAnthrope> noo. I want sun java, aveilleux.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: afaik sun-jaba6 isn't in the Ubuntu repos anymore. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=java&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<MrAnthrope> Yeah I forgot I had to add the sun repository, but I don't remember how to do that. :/
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<MrAnthrope> Thank you, aveilleux :)
<MrAnthrope> Last time I installed OpenJDK java did not work. At all.
<MrAnthrope> Sun-Java seems to work fine, though.
<MrAnthrope> yay I have flash and java. My life is complete.
<charliemac> Does running LXDE on the standard/regular/original Ubuntu acheive the same efficiency as simply having Lubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> charliemac: Kinda, just try it :)
<aveilleux> charliemac: Yes and no. If you're still using GDM as your login manager, then no,
<MrChrisDruif> For the next release Lubuntu will be switching a few default apps of LXDE, i.e. fileroller instead of Xarchiver
<aveilleux> charliemac: But it's not as heavy as running GNOME on top of GDM
<MrAnthrope> This might be a little off topic, but does anyone know how to get Virtualbox to see an external USB HDD?
<charliemac> Can Lubuntu run Windows on a virtual machine the way GNOME can?
<aveilleux> charliemac: What desktop environment you use has no impact on what programs you can run.
<charliemac> What are the different login managers?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Are you using the PUEL version? (not the OSE version)
<MrAnthrope> No, I am using OSE.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Then you can't.
<MrAnthrope> Gah. Where do I get the PUEL version?
<aveilleux> charliemac: There are quite a few. GDM (default in Ubuntu), KDM (Default in Kubuntu), XDM (very minimal), SLiM (also minimal but better-looking than XDM), TinyDM (in development)
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: scroll down to "Deb-based Linux distributions"
<MrAnthrope> Thank you, aveilleux. :)
<charliemac> What is the default login manager for Lubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> LXDM I believe it was...
<charliemac> Is LXDM lighter than SLiM?
<MrChrisDruif> That, I don't know :)
<MrChrisDruif> But they'll won't be far apart either :)
<charliemac> Can Lubuntu use SLiM if I find that I don't like its default login manager?
<aveilleux> charliemac: You can always change display managers
<charliemac> (I still haven't chosen which varietal of Ubuntu to install on my laptop)
<charliemac> What is the difference between a display mananger and a login manager?
<aveilleux> charliemac: They're the same thing.
<aveilleux> charliemac: Just a different name. "Display manager" is more appropriate because handling logins is just one part of a display manager.
<charliemac> What is the difference between display manager and desktop environment?
<charliemac> (LOL, can you tell I'm used to windows yet?!) ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Desktop Environment is a set of predefined apps and services :)
<MrChrisDruif> Like Gnome uses Metacity for Window management and GDM for login :)
<MrChrisDruif> Nautilus for File manager
<MrChrisDruif> Xfce uses XFWM I believe, thunar and more stuff :P
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: Yes and no
<MrChrisDruif> What's wrong with my explanation aveilleux? :)
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: It's really the higher-level interface elements. For example, one may use Thunar in place of Nautilus and still run GNOME if one so chooses
<charliemac> Which element has more influence on efficiency, speed, and power usage, the desktop environment or the display manager?
<charliemac> Don't forget stability!
<JackyAlcine> Thunar's another file management application? Better than Nautilus?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif, charliemac: The display manager runs in the background, handling events such as logging in and managing the X server. The desktop environment usually handles drawing window elements, panels, etc (but this is not always the case: Blackbox has a separate panel applet, for example)
<aveilleux> JackyAlcine: It's lighter in weight. I've found use is just about the same.
<charliemac> How can you change the display manager when its running in the background?  Is there another platform that runs in the sub-background?
<aveilleux> charliemac: Well, GDM is a unique case because it keeps open a GNOME session in the background (meaning there are two GNOME sessions running: One that is visible and one in the background). Otherwise, the DM doesn't have much of an impact on performance. The DE usually has a greater impact on system speed and stability
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux: You see display manager the same as window manager?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: They're becoming tighter and tighter integrated. Metacity is a part of the GNOME environment, and Compiz mimics its appearance while in GNOME.
<JackyAlcine> Chris Druif: Display manager and window manager are different.
<JackyAlcine> MrChrisDruif ^^
<aveilleux> whoops/
<JackyAlcine> ie) DM = GNOME, WM = Compiz
<MrChrisDruif> JackyAlcine: I know, I was asking if aveilleux was thinking the same...
<JackyAlcine> I love Compiz so much though.
<MrChrisDruif> JackyAlcine: DM=GDM, WM=(in Ubuntu)Compiz
<MrChrisDruif> Otherwise Metacity :)
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: ^^. and not to mention GNOME Shell has its own WM (replacing Metacity and Compiz), and Unity does as well.
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: If you have desktop effects disabled Ubuntu runs Metacity.
<MrChrisDruif> But who does that? O:-)
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: I do
<MrChrisDruif> I'm proud of you :)
<aveilleux> I'm glad for that :/
<charliemac> Is Window Mgr part of the Display Mgr or the Desktop Enviro?
<MrChrisDruif> DE
<aveilleux> charliemac: The Window Manager is defined in the Desktop Environment's configuration
<charliemac> So how can you change the display manager when its running in the background?  Is there another platform that runs in the sub-background?
<aveilleux> charliemac: The DM runs atop the console.
<aveilleux> charliemac: Hang on, let me dig up an image I drew a while ago.
<charliemac> Sry i should have said switch dm's, ow can you switch to another the display manager when its running in the background?
<MrAnthrope> aveilleux, I installed Virtualbox PUEL and I still don't see my usb hdd.
<aveilleux> charliemac: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs305.ash2/58503_1579130441659_1337580327_1548847_2562439_n.jpg
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: You have to configure it in the VM properties
<aveilleux> charliemac: That image is somewhat wrong; replace the words "window manager" with "Desktop environment" and it's correct
<MrAnthrope> I added it as a shared folder.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: No, there's a separate USB section.
<MrAnthrope> Oh I see it. Enable USb controller.
<charliemac> Where can you select the display manager if its constantly running in the background?  Is there another platform that runs in the sub-background?  The console?
<charliemac> Is the console part of the desktop environment?
<aveilleux> charliemac: No. You don't change it live. You make a change then reboot.
<charliemac> Aah gotcha.
<charliemac> Does it require a download or are they preloads?
<aveilleux> charliemac: If you wanted to switch from, say... GDM to SLiM, you'd install SLiM, then run the command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, which would then ask you what DM you wanted to use. Then you would choose SLiM.
<aveilleux> charliemac: Installing packages requires downloading the packages.
<charliemac> Aha.  Thank you.
<aveilleux> charliemac: They're all up on the repositories, though, so it's not like you need to download an installer and run it. You'd just run sudo apt-get install slim or sudo apt-get install xdm from the Terminal
<charliemac> Are the only differences between SLiM and LXDM cosmetic?
<aveilleux> charliemac: No. They're unrelated DMs.
<aveilleux> charliemac: They're written by different developers.
<charliemac> How does LightDM compare with SLiM and LXDM?
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux: You said GDM stays running in background? =-O
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: GDM uses a separate GNOME session from the visible one. Let me find where I got that.
<charliemac> Would it be more efficient (in terms of system resources) to run Amarok through Kubuntu or through Lubuntu with KDE library dependencies?
<MrChrisDruif> Why run Amarok? Aren't there alternatives without KDE lib dependencies?
<charliemac> MrChrisDruif:  speaking hypothetically ;)
<aveilleux> charliemac: Well KDE is pretty heavy
<charliemac> Is KDE heavier than GNOME?
<MrChrisDruif> charliemac: Yes
<charliemac> Ok, so I think I've chosen Lubuntu for my notebook, which previously used WinXP.  Any wise words before my maiden voyage?
<MrChrisDruif> Come hang around in #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic? :)
<charliemac> ok!
<charliemac> What is the difference between #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> another is for support
<bioterror> and another is for offtopic chat
<charliemac> Ok i see it.
<charliemac> Can I install Lubuntu over the old Hard Drive without burning a CD?  How can I use a flash drive instead?
<MrAnthrope> Ooh that's how I installed Ubuntu this time. I like it much better than burning a CD.
<aveilleux> charliemac: You can use UNetBootIn
<MrAnthrope> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<charliemac> +avilleux: thank you!
<charliemac> What is the difference between 32-bit and 64-bit?
<aveilleux> charliemac: 64-bit is optimized for 64-bit CPUs
<aveilleux> charliemac: What CPU is the target machine running?
<charliemac> How can I tell?
<charliemac> It's got pentium 4
<aveilleux> charliemac: Safe to say 32-bit then.
<charliemac> Ok thanks again.
<Eric_Taverna> i have two 120gb harddrives on my laptop and have vista but want to also install ubuntu what is the most effective way to do this
<Eric_Taverna> i usually put all my progs on c: and media on d:
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna: It sounds like you use C:\ as a system drive, and D:\ as a data drive. Am I correct?
<Eric_Taverna> yes
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna: What file system is on D:\?
<Eric_Taverna> like fat32 or ntfs?
<MrChrisDruif> Yes..
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna: Yes, that's what a file system is
<Eric_Taverna> D:\ is NTFS
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna: Okay. If you partition C:\ and install Ubuntu onto it alongside Windows (in a dual-boot arrangement), then you can mount D:\ (probably called /dev/sdb in Linux) and access the data on it.
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna: You'll have to do some fstab (File System TABle) editing, but I can walk you through that
<Eric_Taverna> What exactly is that? Sorry im really new to ubuntu
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna: fstab is the file that stores all the information about what drives are mounted where on the system
<Eric_Taverna> So i need to edit that to tell the comp that i have ubuntu and vista on c:\
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna: No. You have to edit it to tell Ubuntu that your data is stored on the second hard drive, sdb.
<Eric_Taverna> Oh ok
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna: In Linux terminology, sda = C:\, and sdb = D:\ (assuming Windows has no more than one partition per drive)
<Eric_Taverna> I really want to get rid of windows but i have a zune and need windows to sync it
<MrChrisDruif> Is that so? Doesn't Banshee or Rhythmbox work with Zune these days?
<Eric_Taverna> I have been reading alot and it appears not..i actully have ubuntu install very sloppily currently so thats why i was asking about effectivness of installing both
<Red-Raven> oh dear. the MP3 player Vs. Linux compatibility issue continues.
<Eric_Taverna> it is the only thing making me keep windows
<MrChrisDruif> Eric_Taverna: Maybe a better reason then Windows Gaming ;)
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna: You may want to consider single-booting Ubuntu and simply running Windows in a virtual machine, such as VirtualBox
<Red-Raven> wine+itunes/Zune/whatever MP3 syncing program you want?
<MrChrisDruif> That would work too Red-Raven :)
<Eric_Taverna> so u are saying install itunes and wine..run itunes via wine and itunes should recgonize my zune?
<Red-Raven> then whats the problem here?
<Red-Raven> yah should work.
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed...
<aveilleux> Red-Raven, Eric_Taverna, MrChrisDruif: No. That won't work. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5741
<Eric_Taverna> well then ill go give that a shot.
<Eric_Taverna> Thanks so much guys!
<Red-Raven> Welcome.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven, Eric_Taverna, MrChrisDruif: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<MrChrisDruif> iTunes got Silver, which should be usable right?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: Usable with problems. Also, since when can iTunes sync to the Zune?
<MrChrisDruif> Don't know..
<Eric_Taverna> oh...
<Eric_Taverna> so virtualbox then
<Red-Raven> it can't. i was just listing syncing programs. wait, will Zune work with wine?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: No.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: I linked it first.
<Eric_Taverna> how does VB work...in my research it seem that i still need windows installed...is that correct
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna: Nnnno. You install Windows *into* VirtualBox.
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna: VirtualBox is a virtual machine, meaning it's essentially a computer running within an operating system. Sort of like a "fake computer".
<Eric_Taverna> i have recovery discs for vista will that work?
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna: No.
<Red-Raven> how do you get the windows ISO?
<MrChrisDruif> Eric_Taverna: No, I don't think so..
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: You buy it or "creatively acquire" it. The latter of which I can not and will not discuss in this room.
<aveilleux> Eric_Taverna, check your PMs
<Red-Raven> can you put OS X on a pc if you buy it legally?
<MrChrisDruif> Prolly you'll have a secret partition on your C:\, which the recovery disks uses to "recover" windows <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: No, only on a Mac platform
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: No.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: It's possible to do, but against the Apple SLA and therefore illegal
<Red-Raven> why? circuits are circuits. it can't tell the difference. is it the BIOS?
<JackyAlcine> Red-Raven: something like that and some other things.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Macs don't have a BIOS.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: They use a system called EFI.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Also drivers for a lot of hardware don't exist for OSX.
<Red-Raven> i heard about the EFI. but couldn't you just build a PC with all the necessary requirements?
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux: Aren't all motherboard suppliers switching to EFI these days? Wasn't EFI supposed to the replacement for BIOS?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: "Was supposed to" back in 1991. There's no technological advantage and it's more expensive to maintain, so no one picked it up.
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: Apple uses it as OS DRM.
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: Long answer: Yes (long haul, hackintoch blabla), easy answer: You want MAC OS X, buy a Mac :P
<Red-Raven> so that must mean they have the exclusive on it.
<Red-Raven> on EFI.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Well, no.
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux: What I've heard was the other way around...
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: EFI was created and is maintained by Intel.
<MrChrisDruif> It is/was difficult to add new components because of the language used for the BIOS
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: Yes but there's no reason to anymore, the way OS kernels are designed.
<MrChrisDruif> Meaning aveilleux?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: Actually not the language. BIOS has a limit on how much space it can have for code (which actually went up with the advent of 64-bit processors)
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: Meaning the BIOS is literally what it says: Basic Input/Output System. Everything else is handled at a higher level.
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, but OC'ing (which happens a lot on BIOS level) is difficult to add in BIOS :P
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: But most BIOSs have it built in already. And no, that's not BIOS. That's CMOS.
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: Additionally... there's no configuration in the Apple EFI. Selecting the boot disk is the extent of its abilities, plus a (very) limited recovery console. GRUB does exactly that just fine without EFI.
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Red-Raven> how do i tell if i have the SSH server on ubuntu desktop?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: If you have it it'll just exit. If you don't it'll ask to install it.
<MrChrisDruif> But I've gotta go....alarm rings in about 7 hours <_<"
<Red-Raven> how do i open SSH? and does SSH have a GUI?
<holstein> Red-Raven: you can connect via ssh
<holstein> to a machine
<holstein> in gnome
<holstein> under places - connect to server
<holstein> that a GUI kinda
<Red-Raven> yah. but i need to set up the SSH server first. is there a GUI for that?
<holstein> but usually you just do it in a terminal
<Red-Raven> does the server have a GUI you can use to set it up?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: It's automatically set up for you...
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: You just log in using your account credentials on the local machine
<Red-Raven> oh. so then what? just forward the port 22?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Yes, but I advise against that. Change your SSH port number, THEN forward your port.
<Red-Raven> how?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: http://techie-buzz.com/foss/change-default-ssh-port-in-linux.html
<holstein> 22 is assumed
<holstein> port 22*
<Red-Raven> how do you get these links so fast? it takes me forever to find stuff in google that matches EXACTLY what i need.
<holstein> thats what a person would be scanning for though
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: I have a black belt in Google-fu
<holstein> Red-Raven: maybe you need more input
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Also I have a bookmark folder of links I save for common questions
<Red-Raven> i have a million bookmarks, all nicely sorted. OCD style.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: I don't always use bookmarks, but when I do, I prefer folder organization.
<aveilleux> Stay thirsty my friends.
<Red-Raven> so once i forward the port i pick and run sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start i can connect from anywhere in the world?
<holstein> depends on the firewall at your home
<holstein> i have ports forwarded to my server box
<holstein> forwared by my router
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: SSH starts automatically with your computer
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Otherwise yes... I forwarded my two ports (two different machines) and I use them to manage my servers remotely
<Red-Raven> we only have basic windows firewall.
<holstein> the router
<holstein> if you have one
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: No, he means your router, which has a port firewall on it.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: http://port-forward.com/
<Red-Raven> thx guys. ill probably be back on later tonight or tommorow morning. cya!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-21
<adtoes> hey all
<adtoes> adam@adam-desktop:~$ gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<adtoes> adam@adam-desktop:~$ rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<adtoes> adam@adam-desktop:~$ pkill gnome-panel
<adtoes> oops
<adtoes> my cairo dock is doing this
<adtoes> http://img413.imageshack.us/i/screen1bn.png
<aveilleux> !pastebin | adtoes
<ubot2> adtoes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aveilleux> adtoes: Could you use a different image host, something like imgur.com? Imageshack doesn't agree with my computer very well.
<adtoes> ok
<adtoes> http://imgur.com/nPnKw
<adtoes> http://imgur.com/4iPhE
<aveilleux> adtoes: Ahh, I see. Cairo's not spanning across the monitors properly.
<adtoes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556386/
<adtoes> is that how i do that pastebin?
<aveilleux> adtoes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-core/+bug/549683 for the Cairo fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 549683 in cairo-dock-core "Dock not correctly drawn on multi screen using cairo backend" [Medium,Fix committed]
<aveilleux> adtoes: As for the panels, what happens when you try to add a panel?
<aveilleux> adtoes: Also http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<adtoes> ya i tried that : http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<aveilleux> adtoes: Or http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7437921&postcount=2
<adtoes> eeek
<adtoes> that crashed my comp
<adtoes> lol
<adtoes> when i typed: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<adtoes> it put me into just a black dialog
<aveilleux> Interesting
<aveilleux> Yeah
<aveilleux> Did it log you out? like, a black screen with a login
<adtoes> is there somewhere i gui to just add a panel?
<adtoes> from there i could only get to a tty1
<aveilleux> adtoes: I don't know of a way to add a panel without a panel to right-click on
<adtoes> the buy who posted that code hasn't replied since it screwed my panels up
<adtoes> *guy
<aveilleux> adtoes: When you do /etc/init.d/gdm stop does the black screen say "login:"?
<adtoes> nope
<aveilleux> adtoes: Okay, well... write those commands down
<adtoes> i can type stuff but nothing happens
<aveilleux> adtoes: Then run /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<adtoes> ya god plan
<aveilleux> wait for the rest of the instructions
<adtoes> i'll be back lol
<aveilleux> wait
<adtoes> k
<aveilleux> then hit Ctrl+Alt+F1
<aveilleux> log in through the text interface
<aveilleux> then run the commands
<aveilleux> once you're done, run sudo reboot
<aveilleux> then come back here
<adtoes> ok ty very much man!!!
<adtoes> aveilleux: damn
<aveilleux> adtoes: No luck?
<adtoes> aveilleux: negative
<adtoes> just reset my themes, icons and backgrounds
<adtoes> how do you get a name infront of what you type?
<aveilleux> adtoes: I start typing the name then hit tab
<adtoes> adtoes: nice sweet
<adtoes> aveilleux: just like term
<aveilleux> adtoes: Yeah. Though you have to make the part you type unique enough to be guessed.
<adtoes> ya i getchia
<adtoes> aveilleux: i getchia
<aveilleux> adtoes: something you can try is reinstalling gnome-panel
<aveilleux> adtoes: in Terminal: sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel --purge && sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<adtoes> aveilleux:  i try now :)
<adtoes> then a re-boot?
<aveilleux> adtoes: yeah
<adtoes> aveilleux:  or logout then back in?
<adtoes> k
<adtoes> aveilleux:  brb
<adtoes> aveilleux: buddy
<aveilleux> adtoes: hm?
<adtoes> aveilleux: <3
<adtoes> aveilleux:  lol
<aveilleux> adtoes: You're welcome :P
<adtoes> yes ty sooooo much
<adtoes> aveilleux:  after remove gnome-panel --purge
<adtoes> aveilleux: whats the purge do?
<aveilleux> adtoes: It removes the system-level configuration for that package
<adtoes> aveilleux: system level?
<aveilleux> adtoes: in /etc
<adtoes> aveilleux: oh
<adtoes> aveilleux: ill read up on it
<adtoes> aveilleux: now to figure out the whole cairo issue
<walkkenn> I have installed 10.4 netbook on my ASUS and I am having trouble using my ethernet port  Maybe I don't have it set up right
<walkkenn> OK, here's another problem I'm having ... my cursor jumps around when I type sometimes
<walkkenn> I have netbook 10.4 installed in an ASUS and it doesn't and I can't connect through ethernet cable port
<egossett> why do i have 25 blocked updates mostly kde
<ddecator> egossett: could be for a few different reasons. if you're using PPAs or are running Natty, then the updates may be out but not for your system architecture. it could also be that an update conflicts with an installed package
<egossett> ok
<egossett> ddecator: ok thank you i do have ppa's so i will look at them
<egossett> ddecator: not sure how to tell if i have conflicts
<egossett> ddecator: but thanks for that response
<ddecator> egossett: that's fairly common if you're running 64-bit, the 32-bit update may have built but the 64-bit may have not for some reason. to see if you have conflicts, use synaptic to find the packages which have updates, mark them to update, and it will tell you if there are conflicts
<egossett> ddecator: using 32 bit 10.04 lts with kde
<ddecator> more likely the latter then
<ddecator> unless the updates are from a PPA
<egossett> is ppa in synpaic also
<ddecator> that's in Software
<ddecator> whoops
<ddecator> Software Sources*
<egossett> found synpatic
<ddecator> if it's a lot of KDE stuff, the only PPA i can think of would be the KDE Beta PPA
<egossett> what to search for in synpatic
<ddecator> the packages that were said to have updates. unfortunately there is no way to know which one is causing a conflict until you come across it. there might be a faster way to do this, but this is the only way i know
<egossett> i see some that are highlight green with little star (kde) - must be the ones which are blocked
<ddecator> i think that means there is an update available for that package
<egossett> ok doing that, said upgrade on some and update on some
<egossett> now the ppa's are in software, will check there
<yofel> beta PPA doesn't have lucid stuff, so it's either backports, or if he's not doing that then something's not right with 4.4.5 in lucid-updates
<yofel> egossett: could you check which ppas you have? (if any of the kde ones)
<egossett> yofel: ok thanks
<egossett> yofel: the synaptic is running
<egossett> ddecator: and yofel: i got error
<egossett> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdenetwork/kopete_4.5.3-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2_i386.deb
<egossett> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdenetwork/kopete_4.5.3-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2_i386.deb
<ddecator> well look at that :)
 * yofel checks the ppa
<ddecator> thanks yofel
<egossett> where is my list of ppa (sorry i cannot find this list)
<yofel> egossett: that is odd - that file definitely exists
<yofel> and I can download it fine here
<egossett> hmmm
<ddecator> egossett: under "Software Sources" i think the tab is called "Third Party Sources"
<egossett> ok one minute
<ddecator> or "Other Software" on 10.10
<egossett> my list includes 2 canonical and 2 launchpad
<yofel> canonical would be partner I guess
<egossett> launchpad ubuntu
<egossett> launchpad tualatrix
<egossett> launchpad kubuntu ppa
<egossett> launchpad ubuntu ppa
<ddecator> i wonder why it can't downlod the update..
<ddecator> download*
<yofel> egossett: can you run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in konsole and pastebin the output?
<egossett> now i get message to update lopete and python kde 4
<egossett> yofel: ok i will run this one minute plss
<egossett> i don't have konsole, i have terminal will that be ok
<yofel> sure
<egossett> duh konsole is same
<egossett> hahahaha
<ddecator> hm, i just downloaded the deb without issue too
<egossett> yofel: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<egossett> [sudo] password for evalyn:
<egossett> Reading package lists... Done
<egossett> Building dependency tree
<egossett> Reading state information... Done
<egossett> Calculating upgrade... Done
<egossett> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<egossett> evalyn@evalyn-E1705:~$
<yofel> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> egossett: that says you don't have any pending updates?
<ddecator> what the..
<egossett> ddecator: yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556431/
<egossett> you guys solve the problem
<ddecator> egossett: run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" just in case
<ddecator> but it looks like everything updated
<egossett> kk
<egossett> copying to paste bin
<egossett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556432/
<ddecator> well, one of your PPAs is missing its key, but all of your updates are installed
<egossett> where is the key
<yofel> egossett: can you disable that ubuntu-doc/ppa ?
<egossett> ok
<yofel> then try again
<yofel> as for the key...
<yofel> run: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 632D16BB0C713DA6
<egossett> ubuntu doc ppa is disable
<egossett> try again? which command
<yofel> egossett: first apt-key, then the update/dist-upgrade from just now
<egossett> I got message information about avaialble software is outof date should i reload?
<yofel> run apt please
<yofel> (sudo apt-get update will update the software cache)
<ddecator> egossett: if you're talking about when you disabled the PPA and it asked you to reload, then yes
<egossett> i just closed it
<egossett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556433/
<yofel> egossett: erm, I mean the apt-key command I posted
<ddecator> "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 632D16BB0C713DA6" without the quotes
<ddecator> at least the ubuntu-doc ppa was disabled
<yofel> but it does seem that all updates were applied
<egossett> yofel: sorry i missed that line
<egossett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556434/
<egossett> ddecator: and yofel: you are awesome, must have fixed it. smile
<ddecator> good, so the key is all set. now run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" one more time
<egossett> kk
<egossett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556435/
<ddecator> perfect. looks like you're all set :)
<egossett> ddecator: thank you so much
<egossett> yofel: thank you so much
<ddecator> egossett: any time, that's why we're here
<egossett> I did learn a little something there, not all that you did but something
<egossett> smile
<MrAnthrope> Hrm... /home/geo/.wine/drive_c/Program Files keeps making itself so I can't modify files in it. I turn permissions back on and it disables them shortly afterwards.
<MrAnthrope> wine: /home/geo/.wine is not owned by you
<MrAnthrope> And now it's not even letting me see files or folders within Program Files unless I'm root.
<jermza> Anyone here?  The last few times, no one seems to answer...
<MrAnthrope> I'm here. Also waiting for an answer :)
<ddecator> there are a few people here. sorry MrAnthrope i didn't respond because i'm not sure how to address your problem
<MrAnthrope> :)
<jermza> so here's my question: I have 2 instances of "Broadcast" in my top panel.  One shows me as logged in, and the other not.  This happened all of a sudden.
<ddecator> if you log out and back in, are there still two icons?
<jermza> It doesn't matter what I do, the two stay.
<jermza> If I remove Gwibber from my STartup Apps, then one appears.
<ddecator> ooooh, are you seeing two of the envelope icons or two listings for "Broadcast" in the drop-down?
<jermza> 2 Broadcast icons
<jermza> In the dropdown.
<jermza> Two listings for Broadcast in the dropdown.
<ddecator> can you run "top" without the quotes in a terminal and see if there are two gwibber processes?
<jermza> Unless I'm blind, I don't Gwibber at all, there.
<ddecator> hmm, i think the process should be called gwibber-service
<jermza> Don't see it.
<ddecator> odd, and gwibber is definitely running right now?
<jermza> I don't know.  One instance shows it as logged in, and the other instance shows it as not logged in.
<jermza> When I open SYstem Monitor, it shows 9 instances of Gwibber-service
<jermza> all of them "sleeping"
<ddecator> that's very strange. try running "killall gwibber-service" which should end those processes, then restart gwibber
<jermza> I did that.  Broadcast appeared as one instance.
<jermza> I then clicked on it, to log in.
<jermza> It now shows two instances again.
<ddecator> i wonder if the problem is with the applet and not gwibber..
<jermza> Just all of a sudden?
<ddecator> have you installed any updates lately?
<jermza> yes
<ddecator> and update could have caused it
<jermza> hmm
<ddecator> an*
<ddecator> i'm honestly not sure what the best option would be. resetting the panel seems extreme and i'm not sure that would make any difference...someone else might have an idea
<jermza> ok
<jermza> There are a couple of threads on Ubuntu about it.
<jermza> But not a single answer.
<MrAnthrope> Sometimes my screen fades to black and white and the app I'm using crashes. Does anyone know how to turn off fading to black and white? Or why it's doing it in the first place?
<bioterror> MrAnthrope, you can start with Xorg.0.log
<charliemac> What's the difference between a kernel and a Device/Login Manager?
<JackyAlcine> !kernel
<ubot2> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<JackyAlcine> !gdm
<ubot2> Factoid 'gdm' not found
<JackyAlcine> ?
<JackyAlcine> !kdm
<ubot2> Factoid 'kdm' not found
<JackyAlcine> o.o
<JackyAlcine> Well, a Login Manager is the authentication layer between Xorg (soon to be replaced with Wayland) and transfers control to the approriate DM (or Desktop Manager)
<JackyAlcine> charliemac: ^^ Answered your question? or more in-depth is needed?
<charliemac> Good question...
<charliemac> I am not sure whether I should install DSL (DamSmalLinux) or Lubuntu on my laptop.
<JackyAlcine> charliemac: What are you looking for?
<charliemac> I need to replace WinXp and I want it basic and efficient.
<charliemac> *With room to develop/expand/enhance
<charliemac> *In terms of capabilities
<charliemac> How does Ubuntu/Lubuntu compare with Knoppix, RedHat, DSL (DamSmalLinux), and Mint?
<JackyAlcine> Sorry, charliemac. Should include my name. And I'm not too sure.
<JackyAlcine> !knoppix
<ubot2> Factoid 'knoppix' not found
<JackyAlcine> !redhat
<ubot2> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<JackyAlcine> Well, I can tell you this. Lubuntu's the "lighter" edition of Ubuntu, designed to run on 0.125 GB (128MB RAM) and with limited resources.
<JackyAlcine> It's the ideal system for older computers
<JackyAlcine> ^^ charliemac
<charliemac> Can "Mobile Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 532 supporting HT Technology  (1M Cache, 3.06 GHz, 533 MHz FSB)" support 64-bit?
<geirha> lshw -class cpu   # check the width
<charliemac> Wikipedia says 90nm
<charliemac> as does <http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27368> ;P
<JackyAlcine> It seems so.
<charliemac> JackyAlcine: What seems so?
<JackyAlcine> that the Pentinum4 532 can handle 64-bit apps
<geirha> lshw -class cpu | grep width   gives me   width: 64 bits
<geirha> (completely different processor though, I just assumed you were running Ubuntu)
<charliemac> Can Pentium 4 532 HT support the 64-bit ubuntu?
<geirha> If it's a 64-bit processor, which JackyAlcine apparently has googled for you
<head_victim> That link seems to suggest it's only 32 bit (the intel.com one)
<geirha> Ah yes, didn't see that until now, it says the instruction set is 32 bit
<geirha> So no, you need the 32-bit
<charliemac> That's true...  But <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit> seems to suggest that a Pentium 4 "Prescott" works...
<charliemac> Perhaps it simply isn't 5x1 or F series?
<geirha> Appears so
<MrAnthrope> I had terrible performance on my new computer until I realized my processor was 64 bit and I had installed 32 bit Ubuntu.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<JackyAlcine> Hey Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello JackyAlcine .
<Silver_Fox_> How are you?
<JackyAlcine> *yawns* Just a bit tired; it's pretty early @ UTC -5
<JackyAlcine> how about you?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you JackyAlcine .
<Silver_Fox_> Just looking at load averages
<charliemac_> is there a "
<charliemac_> channel for #lubuntu-beginners ?
<charliemac_> How can I access #lubuntu ?
<Silver_Fox_>  /join #lubuntu
<Red-Raven> hey guys. i need help finishing up my SSH server.
<Red-Raven> i got it DLd,  so now i guess i need to open port 22 and take down the rueter's firewall on that port.
<Red-Raven> how do i lower the firewall?
<Red-Raven> (I can open the port.)
<charliemac> Is it safe to interrupt WinXP installation in order to overwrite the hard drive with #lubuntu ?
<JackyAlcine> charliemac: I'm assuming so. FAT32 is more "robust" than EXT* file systems so not that much damage would be caused.
<charliemac> Or any other kind of #ubuntu ?
<Red-Raven> probably. as long as that install has nothing to do with the lubuntu partition (but get a second opinion. i've only been here a month now.)
<charliemac> What if I'm trying to install ubuntu from the previously external hard drive which now has Lubuntu's ISO unpacked as the contents of the recovery partition?
<charliemac> Without a cd-rom?
<charliemac> I guess I can just wait for XP to finish and then access the recovery partition through windows explorer...
<charliemac> Can I create a Lubuntu partition from within winxp?
<Red-Raven> yup.
<Red-Raven> hey can i use port 84 for my SSH?
<charliemac> Will I then be able to bypass winxp and boot straight into Lubuntu?
<Red-Raven> sort of. on start up you will get the GRUB menu. from there you pick which OS you want. if you don't pick in 10 seconds it auto boots into whatever primary Linux Distro (in this case Lubuntu) you have.
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: is your lubuntu already installed? on the separate/external hard drive? if so how did you install it?
<Red-Raven> can anyone here help me out with this SSH server?
<JoeMaverickSett> Red-Raven: i believe you could use any port as long as you need to access it from outside, you gotta have that port do port forwarding in your router.
<charliemac> JoeMaverickSett:  it isn't installed but its ISO is unpacked into the recovery partion of the same hard drive.  I was using it externally on a separate PC
<Red-Raven> ok thx.
<walkkenn> I just installed 10.4 netbook on my ASUS and I can't get my ethernet port to work.
<charliemac> How can I choose which partition to open from the GRUB menu?  The only boot options are Hard Drive, Floppy Disc, Cd-ROM, and Network, as far as I can tell, apparently without regard for partitions. #lubuntu ?
<Red-Raven> thats not GRUB then. thats BIOS.
<Red-Raven> how many HDDs are pluged in?
<duanedesign> Red-Raven: did you get your SSH Server finished?
<Red-Raven> no. which IP do i put in for port forwarding?
<Red-Raven> is it the IP of the machine im putting the server on?
<duanedesign> Red-Raven: what ever port is specified in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Red-Raven> no i know the port.
<Red-Raven> what i need to know is what IP do i put in the box for port forwarding?
<duanedesign> Red-Raven: oh, i am sorry. MisreAD your question :P
<Red-Raven> Sok/
<Red-Raven> .*
<Red-Raven> (not trying to nag, but i don't have much time. i want to get it working so i can test it at school today)
<duanedesign> Red-Raven: i have not set up port forwarding before with SSH
<Red-Raven> ok. have you port forwarded something else? i opened the port but multiple websites say its still closed.
<JoeMaverickSett> Red-Raven: let's say this computer you're using is going to be accessed, therefore port forward to this.
<duanedesign> hmm. Have you set the iptable on your SSH server computer.
<Red-Raven> so port forward to the computer the server will be running on?
<duanedesign> something like:  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT
<Red-Raven> is it a config file i can change as root?
<JoeMaverickSett> Red-Raven: you could either set the computer to use static ip or let the router reserve a static ip for this computer by defining with MAC address.
<duanedesign> or open with: gksudo gedit ...
<Red-Raven> ok. so which IP from the server do i use? inet or Bcast? (from ifconfig)
<JoeMaverickSett> Red-Raven: inet
<Red-Raven> i have forwarded that to the port i picked.
<JoeMaverickSett> Red-Raven: and i think you should have a static ip for that ubuntu box.
<Red-Raven> but multiple port checkers say its still closed.
<JoeMaverickSett> Red-Raven: so you used network tools to port scan your router?
<Red-Raven> no. just a port checking website.
<Red-Raven> could it be firewalled somehow?
<duanedesign> Red-Raven: have you set the iptable on the computer to allow ssh. This command should open the port. iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT
<walkkenn> anyone know where I can find a tutorial on setting up network applet 0.8
<JoeMaverickSett> Red-Raven: try what duanedesign has suggested. :)
<Red-Raven> i put sudo in front, put in my password, and nothing happened. did it work?
<Red-Raven> a port checking site said its still closed.
<duanedesign> Red-Raven: iptables -L   <--will tell you if it saved
<duanedesign> walkkenn: hello
<duanedesign> walkkenn: Are you looking to install network manager 0.8
<Red-Raven> done. what am i looking for?
<duanedesign> Red-Raven: should look similar to the command
<Red-Raven> no i mean the output.
<Red-Raven> how do i tell if it was saved?
<duanedesign> ACCEPT   tcp  --  anywhere  anywhere  tcp dpt:ssh
<duanedesign> something like that^
<Red-Raven> yup.
<Red-Raven> i have that.
<duanedesign> walkkenn: there is a PPA that has the daily builds:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:network-manager/trunk
<Red-Raven> well i got to go. ill tty once im at school.
<Red-Raven> i go in early.
<Red-Raven> hey. so thers not mauch i can do now (im at school).
<Red-Raven> if the server was up and running, how would i connect ?
<smudgy> hi all - anyone know how to configure ubuntu to use traditional ifup instead of network manager ui?
<geirha> smudgy: You edit /etc/network/interfaces
<geirha> network manager should ignore interfaces set up in that file.
<geirha> man interfaces  explains the format, and there's a page in the server guide or on the wiki about it too
<smudgy> i've been thru that tnx
<smudgy> defined my eth0 iface
<walkkenn> Sorry, got distracted.  applet 0.8 installed and wifi works good  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556509/
<walkkenn> Can't seem to get the ethernet cable to work
<smudgy> even tried to get rid of NM (but didn't select to remove files)
<smudgy> so now i can run ifdown ifup but it isn;t quite functional
<smudgy> nm is still somehow interfering
<walkkenn> I got the MAC address for the wired input
<smudgy> i'll keep beavering away from time to time. luckily suse has a gui that sets networking to be done via traditional ifup and i need to find out what it does so that i can get ubuntu to work on resume.
<smudgy> otherwise suspend etc works fine once you just use the correct boot parameter (grub1 easier) ;>)
<smudgy> geirha: thanks for the reply anyway
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<charliemac> How can I make sure that my USB flash drive is bootable?
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: use unetbootin - http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net and download the .exe file if you're on windows
<charliemac> Ok, I've done that already.  The issue i'm having is getting the target machine to boot from it
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: stick in the usb into your pc, reboot the pc, look at the option to boot from, mine says "F12 Boot Options", hit that option, choose USB
<charliemac> The problem is that when I'm in the boot menu, there is no USB option
<wolfpack> charliemac: Is your PC very old
<wolfpack> ?
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: did you check if your BIOS supports USB booting?
<charliemac> How can I check that?
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: probably the documentations that came along with the pc or online documentation about the pc?
<charliemac> It looks like this one came out in 2005, gateway 7330gz <http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/gateway-7330gz-mobile-pentium/1707-3121_7-31477979.html>.
<charliemac> What section of the online documentation would that likely be under? <http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Gateway/7000Series/4997nv.shtml>.
<head_victim> I think it's likely that you can't boot of USB
<head_victim> So you need to use a CD
<charliemac> Oh :| lol
<charliemac> Szh: Looks like my computer is from 2005 <http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/gateway-7330gz-mobile-pentium/1707-3121_7-31477979.html>.  I don't want to boot from a cd because I don't know how to confirm the downloaded ISO in the first place, I am a little confused by the description in the documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CheckCD>...
<charliemac> Where do I find the correct  data required to run the Md5Sum on the Lubuntu 10.10 ISO, which I downloaded directly from lubuntu.net?
<geirha> What OS are you currently using?
<geirha> The md5sums for the lubuntu ISOs are at http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/md5sum.txt
<geirha> If you download via bittorrent, you don't need to check it, your torrent client has done that for you.
<Bolo>  I have been trying to get my ethernet port working using instruction found on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9449490   http://paste.ubuntu.com/556556/    I have been working on this problem for a couple of days, but I just don't have the expertise to work it out.  I have an asus with netbook 10.4 and the ether port doesn't work.   Every time I try to install the patch, it asks me if I want to continue and I say Yes and
<Bolo>  it aborts.
<charliemac> geirha:  I am currently using winVista as the source machine and WinXP as the target.
<charliemac> I don't even have a torrent client.
<charliemac> I got my ISO striagt from Lubuntu.net, and it's not a match to the corresponding sum at <http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/md5sum.txt>...  :[
<Bolo>  I have been trying to get my ethernet port working using instruction found on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9449490   http://paste.ubuntu.com/556556/   I have been working on this problem for a couple of days, but I just don't have the expertise to work it out.  I have an asus with netbook 10.4 and the ether port doesn't work. Every time I try to install the patch, it asks me if I want to continue and I say Yes and it
<Bolo>  aborts.
<geirha> charliemac: Ouch, sounds like it has been corrupted then, somehow :/
<geirha> Bolo: That happens when you do  sudo make install  ?  Could you paste the output of that?   sudo make install 2>&1 | tee make.output   # that'll make all the output go to the file named make.output in addition to be shown in the terminal. Once done, pastebin that file.
<holstein> Bolo: thats to get WIFI working?
<holstein> NM
<holstein> i see
<ereotav> is there anyway to display in 1920 x 1680?
<UndiFineD> sorry ereotav I cannot handle a resolution that high
<UndiFineD> I have 1920x1080 (16:9)
<ereotav> that would also work
<UndiFineD> System -> Preferences -> Monitor
<ereotav> the highest that shows is 1680x 1050
<ereotav> but when i boot windows its 1920
<Bolo> Need some help getting my ethernet port to work ASUS netbook 10.4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/556585/
<Cheri703> ereotav: there are 3 steps, and they either have to be repeated each time, or changed in a config file somewhere and I was never able to get that working, so I made a script to do it for myself...
<Cheri703> (I use it for my external monitor)
<ereotav> i actually just found i never installed my nvida driver
<ereotav> so im installing it now
<ereotav> it should hopefully work
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> I have a 16:10 monitor that isn't friendly with 10.04
<ereotav> while i wait for tht to install i have 1 more question
<Bolo> Need some help getting my ethernet port to work ASUS netbook 10.4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/556585/
<ereotav> I have a HP dv9000 laptop and when i shut off the onboard keypad the keyboard stops working
<Bolo> Can't seem to get my computer Ubuntu 10.4 netbook to recognize my etherport   http://paste.ubuntu.com/556585/
<Cheri703> Bolo: someone will answer when they can, posting the same question every 5 minutes is not helpful and is kinda spammy :/
<Cheri703> !patience
<ubot2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Cheri703> Bolo: ok, I saw a bit of your earlier explanation
<Cheri703> do you know the hardware info for your ethernet port?
<Bolo> Sorry been here for two days - thought maybe when it roll to the top no one could see it
<Cheri703> many people stay signed in, and read back when they return to chat/their computer
<Bolo> Obviously I'm a beginner
<Cheri703> no worries
<Cheri703> just letting you know
<Cheri703> what model is your asus netbook?
<Bolo> Eee PC 1001-PXD- MU17
<Bolo> I thought maybe it could be a new driver problem.  I pretty sure I have the MAC address put in correctly.
<Cheri703> where did you put in the mac address?
<Bolo> network applet - wired
<Cheri703> ahhhh, ok. try creating a new connection and leaving everything automatic, see if that'll connec
<Cheri703> t
<Bolo> Did you look at the paste 556585  I'm thinking somethings not connecting or recognizing something.  I could be wrong
<Cheri703> did you try a new connection? I have NEVER EVER put in my mac address when creating a connection, wired or otherwise. it does all of that on its own
<Bolo> OK, I have to disconnect to do it.  The wifi is working great, just the etherport connection
<Cheri703> ok, just create a new wired connection and leave everything on auto/default
<Bolo> OK, back in a minute - one way or the other
<Cheri703> ok
<ereotav> i have a question about vitrualbox and xp\zune
<Cheri703> Bolo: any luck?
<ereotav> I have installed VB and installed xp sp3 on it and am installing the zune software now
<zkriesse> !ask | ereotav
<ubot2> ereotav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zkriesse> Ok, so...what's the issue?
<zkriesse> ereotav: ^^
<ereotav> xp cannot locate my media files on my d:\ drive. how do i make VB xp locate the folder?
<Bolo> Cheri703 nope  I added the info on the hardware  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556599/
<zkriesse> Hmm
<Cheri703> ereotav: you have to set up guest additions and something with sharing the drive
<Cheri703> (I use vmware player now)
<ereotav> so is that someonthing within VB that i can add and edit?
<Bolo> Cheri703 I have the same thing on another netbook and it works perfectly.  Older product ACER
<Cheri703> perhaps reinstall network manager?
<Cheri703> I searched and didn't find any trend of issues with that hardware
<ereotav> Cheri703: Thank you i will try that!
<Bolo> If I uninstall network manager - how will I get a wifi connection to reinstall it?
<Bolo> Cheri703 - told you I was a nob
<Bolo> I found this fix for my hardware http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9449490  but couldn't get it installed
<Cheri703> you can just choose "reinstall" go into synaptic and search "network-manager" (at least as far as I know you should be able to, someone correct me if I'm wrong)
<Bolo_> Cheri703  the reinstall doesn't work  or at least I don't know how to make it work  can't enter field
<compuman> I recently installed ubuntu studio on my GateWay. I've been booting Linux on this machine for about 9 months without any problems. I use truecrypt and the problem I'm having is my truecrypt bootloader can't find where its data is stored. i have a decrypt ISO, but its on the encrypted HDD. My live USB disros boot, but dont have a picture coming through on the screen. i have tried an external screen.
<compuman> Help
<bioterror> choose correct input from the menu or what ever buttons you have, if you have dvi or vga :)
<compuman> doesnt work
<compuman> I recently installed ubuntu studio on my GateWay. I've been booting Linux on this machine for about 9 months without any problems. I use truecrypt and the problem I'm having is my truecrypt bootloader can't find where its data is stored. i have a decrypt ISO, but its on the encrypted HDD. My live USB disros boot, but dont have a picture coming through on the screen. i have tried an external screen.
<irishman2020> I am looking to get either evolution or thunderbird to access exchange emails, and I'm having a few problems.  Does anyone have any resources that they would recommmend?
<compuman> what problems are you having?
<sandcat> HI I'm semi-new to ubuntu, I'm trying to install Komodo-edit, using the instructions at http://docs.activestate.com/komodo/4.4/install.html#Installing_Komodo_on_Linux ; but when I type  ./install.sh I get:
<sandcat> ./install.sh: 48: ./INSTALLDIR/lib/python/bin/python: not found.
<sandcat> I'm not entirely sure what this means, or how to resollve it.
<bioterror> it doesnt find your python
<sandcat> I can see that python exists in the directory it specifies.
<irishman2020> Does anyone know why evolution would not always display the subject/from information in the inbox but show fine in the actual email?
<irishman2020> I'm using the OWA addon
<MrChrisDruif> If it seems like we're slow to respond, that's because most of us are have a meeting at the moment...
<MrChrisDruif> I'll get back when we're finished :)
<bioterror> irishman2020, becouse that OWA is, well you can think a negative adjective by yourself
<irishman2020> I know that OWA is crap, but I'm trying to figure out why its only on certain items.  If it was all items, ok, but it just seems odd
<irishman2020> I tried to see if there was an evolution irc channel, but I've been unsuccessful
<irishman2020> brb
<ereotav> I cant get VB to recognize my zune
<MrChrisDruif> VB ereotav?
<ereotav> virtualbox
<ereotav> I have the software and everything running fine in virtualbox but i cant seem to get ti to recognize my zune
<MrChrisDruif> I was thinking in another direction....
<MrChrisDruif> I've heard (haven't got a source) but that doesn't work in vb....or ubuntu...you'd have to dual-boot with Windows...
<MrChrisDruif> Or ask someone else :)
<ereotav> I have heard it works but thanks anyways
<doez> Evening. I've got a problem with my msn-clients. It quite often disconnects me from sending any messages to my partner while leaving no errormessage or anything. I have tried aMSN and Pidgin, they do the same thing. Does anyone have a solution?
<MrChrisDruif> Which version of Pidgin?
<MrChrisDruif> Older versions got connection problems :)
<MrChrisDruif> Probably the same with aMSN
<doez> Pidgin version: 2.7.3
<MrChrisDruif> Default from repositories?
<doez> Yes.
<MrChrisDruif> I've got the PPA installed from www.pidgin.im and it's at 2.7.9
<MrChrisDruif> No problems with that one :)
<doez> I'll upgrade to that and check it out
<doez> I wonder if I have GDebi though.
<MrChrisDruif> Which Ubuntu?
<doez> 10.10
<MrChrisDruif> Then it uses Software Center...
<doez> It does.
<doez> Oh, repositories isnt the same as Software Center?
<MrChrisDruif> But you can install Gdebi and by going to the properties of a deb select gdebi as default for deb...
<doez> Oh okay.
<MrChrisDruif> No, repositories is what the center use to find it's software :)
<doez> Sigh. Now nautilus has crashed.
<MrChrisDruif> And by adding a ppa you add more repos
<doez> Cool
<doez> I have to do a reboot. But thanks for your help!
<Red-Raven> hey.
<MrChrisDruif> Hai red :)
<Red-Raven> back to get my server done.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright :)
<Red-Raven> hey MrAnthrope!
<MrChrisDruif> Almost Red-Raven :)
<Red-Raven> oh sry.
<Red-Raven> too much trust in tab completion.
<MrChrisDruif> It's alright, you only pinged someone else :)
<Red-Raven> that should be funny.
<MrChrisDruif> Before everyone called me ChanServ :P
<Red-Raven> oh lol.
<Red-Raven> so, now to get my port open.
<MrChrisDruif> Only MichealH keeps calling me MrChanServ for some eerie reason <_<"
<Red-Raven> AHG! MS just blinded me. i turned on my MS mouse with Blue Light tech or whatever. while the underside was facing me.
<MrChrisDruif> Never Thrust MIcrosoft :P
<Red-Raven> WHAT!?
<Red-Raven> (lol jk) i know what you meant.
<Red-Raven> alright so here's what going on. i have SSH in the app section, my custom port # in start and end, Both selected for protocol, and the inet IP of the PC im using as a server under IP. yet a port checking website still says it's blocked.
<MrChrisDruif> I know zilch from SSH :)
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Have you tried just connecting to your IP?
<Red-Raven> from a client?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Yes
<Red-Raven> aveilleux,  nope.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Get your IP from http://whatismyip.com/
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Then just ssh -p <port> <user>@<ip_address>
<MrChrisDruif> -p?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: Custom ports in SSH require the -p flag
<Red-Raven> ok. but that ip is not the IP of the server.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: It is for a remote user.
<MrChrisDruif> But what does it stand for aveilleux?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: ....port?
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...just checking/learning :)
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Wait, the inet IP? No you want the local IP
<Red-Raven> oh. thx!
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Oh wait no, "inet" = "internal network"
<Red-Raven> so do use inet?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Yes, sorry
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: ifconfig |grep Bcast |grep inet\ addr:
<Red-Raven> sok. so the IP whatsmyip.com gave me is the same on both my laptop and desktop. why? what is that IP for?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: The highlighted IP is the one you want
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: It's the IP address of your router.
<Red-Raven> oh ok.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Both of those computers connect to the router, THEN the Internet.
<Red-Raven> ik. so i don't need to point my client to the servers IP? just the rueter which will then point it to my server via the forwarded port?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Yes, that's the point of part forwarding.
<Red-Raven> ok got it.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: s/part/port
<Red-Raven> whats that for?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: What's what for?
<Red-Raven> s/part/port?
<MrChrisDruif> Ba-bye guys :)
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: It's called a "regular expression". s/this/that means "replace 'this' with 'that'"
<Red-Raven> and do i need to run it?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: N-no, I was correcting myself
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: It's not a command
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: In my sentence above:
<aveilleux> <aveilleux> Red-Raven: Yes, that's the point of part forwarding.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Replace "part" with "port"
<Red-Raven> ohhhhhh ok sorry.
<Red-Raven> i get it now.
<Red-Raven> yah that didn't make much sense as a command.
<Red-Raven> BRB. got to boot into Ubuntu so i can connect. im sure you can in windows to but i'd rather start with ubuntu. thx!
<Red-Raven> hey.
<Red-Raven> can you give me the command again that connects me to the server?
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, you want the freenode sever?
<nit-wit> *server
<Red-Raven> can someone please give me the command someone posted earlier to connect a client to a server/
<Red-Raven> ?*
<holstein> Red-Raven: 17:35 <+aveilleux> Red-Raven: Then just ssh -p <port> <user>@<ip_address>
<Red-Raven> thx!
<Red-Raven> syntax error near unexpected token: 22. fudge.
<Red-Raven> ugh! its still blocked by something!
<Red-Raven> wtf. now a port checker is telling me that port 80 is closed. which it cant be.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-22
<cprofitt> Red-Raven: what port checker?
<Red-Raven> canyouseeme.com or something.
<cprofitt> hmm....
<cprofitt> so you are trying to open the port on your router?
<Red-Raven> yes.
<Red-Raven> a custom port # for SSH.
<cprofitt> did you forward the port to something that would respond?
<Red-Raven> you mean the IP of the computer with SSH on it?
<Red-Raven> if so, yes.
<Red-Raven> do i have to do something to start the server on that computer?
<cprofitt> ok... is there are firewall on that computer?
<Red-Raven> nope.
<cprofitt> yes... I think you have to start SSH on that computer
<Red-Raven> its ubuntu desktop, and i haven't added any security to that computer.
<cprofitt> Ubuntu desktop does not open any ports by default
<Red-Raven> yah. i went into my router settings and opened it.
<cprofitt> http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2097
<cprofitt> yes, its open on your router, but not on the computer you forwarded it too
<Red-Raven> how do i do that?
<LostPenguin> can anyone in here help me add a hardware ID to the kernel?
<Red-Raven> do i need to edit IPtables to open the port>
<Red-Raven> ?*
<geirha> Red-Raven: That depends on whether you've changed iptables or not. With default iptables, everything is open already.
<Red-Raven> ok. well i did run iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT
<geirha> Does  ssh localhost  on the box you run the ssh server on, work?
<LostPenguin> it should
<Red-Raven> said authenticuty can't be established, but i told it yes, go ahead.
<geirha> Ok, that means the ssh server is running and listening on port 22
<Red-Raven> i gave it a different port #
<geirha> I only read a little bit backwards when I popped in here just now, but from what I can gather you used a different port on the router, not on the server...?
<geirha> And if that is the case, you set port 80 on the router go to port 22 on your server?
<LostPenguin> if you set up port forwarding on your router that way
<Red-Raven> um, i set the same port in the rueter as in the sshd config file.
<geirha> Well, sshd is obviously running on port 22, at least currenty. Did you remember to restart it after editing the config file?
<geirha> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Red-Raven> oh. ill do that.
<geirha> After that,   ssh localhost   should fail, and   ssh -p 80 localhost   should work
<duanedesign> hello al
<duanedesign> or better yet, all
<geirha> Hello, duanedesign :)
<Red-Raven> sudo etc/init.d/ssh restart right?
<Red-Raven> hello!
<geirha> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<geirha> missed the first / there
<duanedesign> welcome back Red-Raven. Hopefully we can get the ssh sorted. Glad you came back
<Red-Raven> yup. think im almost there.
<Red-Raven> ssh -p 80 localhost didn't work. connection refused.
<geirha> And ssh localhost is still working?
<Red-Raven> no it failed.
<geirha> Both failed? Hm.
<Red-Raven> localhost failed. the other was refused.
<geirha> What does this output?  sudo fuser 80/tcp 22/tcp
<Red-Raven> 22/tcp: 2587 2656
<geirha> Still listening on port 22. Hm.
<geirha> Sure you changed Port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<Red-Raven> yup. ill double check.
<geirha> On a side-note though, why change it?
<Red-Raven> i was told to for security.
<geirha> Security by obscurity, but you've already used a different port on the router, that's the one exposed to the internet.
<Red-Raven> how? i still use port 80. i naver changed that.
<Red-Raven> all i need to change in that config file is the port # right?
<geirha> What you use on your server, behind the router, is irrelevant. You'd only see port 80 from the outside.
<geirha> Should be, though I've never actually changed the port of the ssh server :)
<geirha> My Ubuntu box is connected straight on the net, no router or firewall in front of it, listening on port 22.
<Red-Raven> hm. any ideas?
<geirha> Well, if changing Port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config is not working, just change it back, then tell your router to route port 80 from the internet to port 22 on your server.
<Red-Raven> wont that take service to other machines though?
<geirha> Or even better, just use port 22 on both. I don't see any security gains of changing the port, it just makes it more cumbersome for you to connect to it.
<geirha> service to other machines?
<Red-Raven> if it directs all the trafic to the server, wont it stop traffic to other comps in ths house?
<geirha> No. And you're only redirecting one port.
<geirha> Or, well, is port 22 already forwarded to another computer?
<Red-Raven> no.
<geirha> Then there's no problem
<Red-Raven> geirha, hey sry im back. so i need to change the port # back to 22 in the config file and then forward 22 in the rueter, and then do i need to do anything else?
<Red-Raven> like change the iptables back again?
<MrAnthrope> <MrChrisDruif> It's alright, you only pinged someone else :)
<MrAnthrope> <Red-Raven> that should be funny.
<MrAnthrope> <-- LOLed
<Red-Raven> yah....sry about that.
<MrAnthrope> np :)
<charliemac> How can I get SLiM for lubuntu?
<jermza> Does anyone know how to fix multiple instances of Gwibber appearing in the messaging indicator menu?
<charliemac> Is it safe to run 32-bit programs on 64-bit #lubuntu ?
<Minchkin> So, I was runngin IDJC and my laptop stopped responding. So I held down the power button to shut it off. When it rebooted, the GUI is no longer smooth. It is booting into Netbook edition and it won't let me switch back. Help
<Minchkin> Hello?
<charliemac> How can I put SLiM on #Lubuntu?
<arief> hi all
<Minchkin> Hi
<arief> why this room is pretty quite ?
<Minchkin> I don't know. And I need some major hep
<arief> what is that ?
<Minchkin> I was running IDJC and everything just kind of went, bleh.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Minchkin, you can enter into recovery mode?
<Minchkin> How?
<IAmNotThatGuy> you have a boot menu(Loader) named GRUB right? When you start the laptop, this screen comes after BIOS menu
<Minchkin> No. It just boots into Ubuntu
<Minchkin> How do I get to it?
<IAmNotThatGuy> you can login to the machine now right?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I want you to edit a file
<Minchkin> I am ON the machine.
<IAmNotThatGuy> cool
<Minchkin> Okay?
<IAmNotThatGuy> now
<IAmNotThatGuy> goto terminal
<Minchkin> In. Type....
<IAmNotThatGuy> sudo chmod  +w /etc/default/grub
<IAmNotThatGuy> wait
<Minchkin> waoh
<IAmNotThatGuy> Minchkin, now open places->computer. select the file system -> etc->default->grub.d
<IAmNotThatGuy> do not close terminal
<IAmNotThatGuy> Minchkin, and see the exact name of the os_prober file
<Minchkin> Hold on. This stupid netbook GUI is confusing
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah. just use terminal then
<IAmNotThatGuy> cd /etc/default/grub.d
<IAmNotThatGuy> then type ls
<Minchkin> Open
<Minchkin> What now?
<IAmNotThatGuy> you can see the name of file OS prober right?
<Minchkin> What would it look like?
<IAmNotThatGuy> it may be 30os_prober or something
<IAmNotThatGuy> charliemac, you want to change the LXDM right?
<Minchkin> Want me to post to pastebin?
<IAmNotThatGuy> charliemac, I just found. http://ubuntu-lxde.wikidot.com/slim . I dont have much idea about what you asked
<IAmNotThatGuy> Minchkin, umm! you can find that name? or else pastebin
<Minchkin> Ok. Give me a min
<IAmNotThatGuy> ping me by saying Mohi. I will be another screen
<Minchkin> http://pastebin.com/HMyY6ARX
<charliemac> How can I use Unntbootin to reformat my WinXP computer with #lubuntu ?
<charliemac> #unetbootin
<Minchkin> IAmNotThatGuy, did you see it?
<IAmNotThatGuy> wait
<IAmNotThatGuy> looking
<Minchkin> ok
<IAmNotThatGuy> Minchkin, try restarting and press shit key. see whether you get the boot screen or not. before that, do sudo update-grub
<Minchkin> That is a vulgar key
<Minchkin> Ok. What am I soposed to do after that?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Minchkin, there right?
<Minchkin> No... I just want to be sure I don't screw up
<IAmNotThatGuy> I want you to alter one thing in that file
<IAmNotThatGuy> Minchkin, you have to set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<IAmNotThatGuy> out False
<IAmNotThatGuy> F in caps will be better
<IAmNotThatGuy> Minchkin, or any problem in re-installing GNOME?
<Minchkin> I don't have root...
<Minchkin> What is GNOME?
<IAmNotThatGuy> !gnome | MichealH
<ubot2> MichealH: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah
<IAmNotThatGuy> Minchkin, thats for you
<IAmNotThatGuy> you can try re-installing if your GUI troubles. or else, you can edit the file and try logging into previous kernel version and check
<Minchkin> But I don't think it is the GUI... Everything froze up and I did a hard reboot...
<charliemac> Is there a way to put LXDE on Xubuntu?
<Minchkin> And now it does this
<Minchkin> It is a boxy GUI, stuck on Netbook, and I don't know what to do.
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think its some error in GNOME. your system is upto date?
<Minchkin> Ya. I am downloading the .iso right now. But my connection is limiting how fast this is going.
<Minchkin> Should be.
<IAmNotThatGuy> hmmm
<charliemac> Is LXDE with SLiM over Xubuntu as light and zippy as Lubuntu with SLiM?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Minchkin, try reinstalling GNOME. I think that will do. sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Minchkin> I haz an issue with that command. sudo: aptitude: command not found
<IAmNotThatGuy> Minchkin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6785034&postcount=5
<Minchkin> Should I let you know what happens?
<Minchkin> Reboot?
<Minchkin> IAmNotThatGuy, do you want me to reboot?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Yes
<Minchkin> Ok
<Minchkin> Back!
<Minchkin> It worked! Thank you!
<charliemac> Can I use UNetbootin to overwrite the C:\ with the Lubuntu ISO on the target machine (which runs winXPI have the md5sum confirmed lubuntu10.10 iso as well as unetbootin in seperate thumb drives on the target machine, which runs winXP.
<Minchkin> Hey, so I am having another issue.
<head_victim> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<head_victim> Minchkin: some of us wander to and fro from out PCs so when you need a question answered just ask the issue and when I wander past can try to help ;)
<Minchkin> Lul. Sorry. I tend to be fully focused on chatrooms... So, I need a way to make/replace a missing file/item to make Skype and IDJC to play nice.
<Minchkin> /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_jack.la <-- This is missing when I do "find /usr/lib/alsa-lib | grep jack
<Minchkin> And from what I have read, when/if I get that, I should be clear and free.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Minchkin, click check for updates and that will automatically find the missing file. but I found a link which may be helpful for you. http://idjc.sourceforge.net/tutorials_voip.html
<Minchkin> That is how I know it is missing. I did the command and the 2nd one is missing
<arief1> are u still having installation problem whit IDJC Minchkin ?
<M0hi> Minchkin, it has the source link and library link at the bottom of the error you got
<Minchkin> Not really an install problem, just a plugin problem. What that does is make it easier to play calls...
<Minchkin> ???
<arief1> what was log said ?
<Minchkin> How do I get to the log?
<Minchkin> Oh, and the Xchat plugin won't work either
<arief1> log are located on /var/log/..
<Minchkin> Which one though?
<arief1> find something related with idjc
<arief1> or try this
<arief1> tail -100f /var/log/system.log
<Minchkin> syslog, or syslog.1?
<arief1> just syslog
<arief1> what method are u using to install idjc ? source *.tar.gz or from reposiroty ?
<Minchkin> Ubuntu Software center
<arief1> ok
<arief1> do u find some error on syslog ?
<Minchkin> Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<arief1> hmm.. looks like your sound-card driver are not installed correctly
<Minchkin> How do I fix that?
<arief1> sudo apt-cache search alsa
<Minchkin> Big list ensues
<arief1> look for alsa-base, alsa-utils, alsa-souce
<arief1> sorry, I'm forget, 1st check that you are installed alsa
<arief1> or not
<Minchkin> How?
<arief1> check with : sudo dpkg -l | grep alsa
<Minchkin> alsa-base, -utils, bluez-alsa, gstreamer0.10-alsa, libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<arief1> if alsa installed, you will see alsa-base & alsa-utils on results
<arief1> try updated, to make sure you are using the newest driver version
<Minchkin> ok.
<Minchkin> sudo apt-something update asla?
<arief1> sudo apt-get upgrade alsa-utils alsa-base
<Minchkin> Nothing.
<arief1> hmm... so you are using the latest sound driver, but log said "this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'"
<arief1> I assume your sound_card is not supported by Ubuntu yet , IMHO
<Minchkin> Well, how do I make this work?
<Minchkin> *sigh*
<arief1> but.. are you can play any mp3 files ?
<Minchkin> Yes. I can play any audio. I am just missing that one file to stream from Skype
<arief1> I'm sorry, I can't help more, but if the ALSA was the problem, I found it still reporting as Bug and not solved yet
<arief1> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/18954
<Minchkin> ugh
<Minchkin> Thanks. :) I appreciate your help.
<arief1> u r welcome, try to post your problem on ubuntu forum
<Minchkin> Ok.
<arief1> maybe Ubuntu Guru will help u
<MrChrisDruif> Minchkin: First try to find a similar one, we don't like duplicate forum posts (I must admit, not easy to search (hence my dislike of the forum :P, but that's just me))
<Minchkin> I know what you mean. I mod zunescene forums (and I co-host the podcast). Seems like people just don't want to search for anything.
<head_victim> I love google. It finds me everything I ever need to know. If it doesn't exist on google I'm not meant to know it.
<Minchkin> Lol
<head_victim> In google I trust.
<Minchkin> So Skype has a post about alsa. But when I type one of the commands, it brings back a FATAL: Module snd_pcm_oss not found.
<M0hi> heya philinux
<philinux> o/
<M0hi> How are you?
<tdn> I need to remote control a friend's computer via VNC or similar. I need to help him do something. We are both behind NAT. He uses Ubuntu 10.10. I use Kubuntu 10.04. What to do?
<tdn> Could I do this with SSH tunnels or something like that?
<tdn> I have access to a third server via SSH (Debian Lenny)
<philinux> M0hi: not bad just patrolling
<head_victim> tdn: if you need gui interface vnc would work you just have to port forward the router.
<Minchkin> arief1, would switching to esound help?
<head_victim> tdn: if you really only need cli then you still probably need to port forward the router but ssh would be much better.
<AJH101> Hi i was here recently with this same question but got interrupted sorry. My panels have disappeared. How do I restore them and how do I access Terminal when I have no panels?! Thans :-)
<AJH101> Thanks
<tdn> head_victim, I do not have access to the router.
<tdn> head_victim, and I need GUI.
<head_victim> tdn: ah well the only way I know how to vnc with port forwarding through natted routers sorry, someone else might know though?
<head_victim> AJH101: control alt and t should do it
<tdn> head_victim, I am thinking that I can run a VNC client in listen mode from a remote server via ssh with X forwarding. Then my friend can establish a connection to my listening client on the remote server.
<tdn> head_victim, the third server is not behind NAT.
<head_victim> tdn: so point a is you, point b is your friend, what is this third server?
<AJH101> head_victim: great thans i have terminal. now what?
<head_victim> AJH101: that was the easy part, looking up the rest sorry
<tdn> head_victim, point C. Not behind NAT.
<tdn> head_victim, so I am thinking: A->C ; B->C
<head_victim> AJH101: killall gnome-panel is meant to do it
<tdn> So I ssh to C with X forwarding and start a VNC client in listen mode.
<head_victim> tdn: sounds messy but plausible.
<tdn> head_victim, then B connects his VNC to C.
<tdn> head_victim, I can do this if the other side is Windows with TightVNC. Is TightVNC available with Ubuntu?
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> I only use tightvnc
<AJH101> head_victim: no process found
<head_victim> AJH101: ah , hang on I'll find another idea
<AJH101> h_v: ta
<head_victim> AJH101: "sudo gnome-panel" should bring them up
<head_victim> Is this a once off or everytime you boot?
<AJH101> h_v: it was fine but is now everytime i boot. any ideas?
<tdn> head_victim, Ok. How do I make tightvnc connect to a listening client from Ubuntu?
<AJH101> h_v: gnome-panel command not found
<head_victim> tdn: I only use ubuntu to ubuntu, no idea how to incorporate the third server you were talking about
<head_victim> AJH101: is this Ubuntu or Kubuntu or ?
<AJH101> ubuntu 10.10
<tdn> head_victim, I run this on the server now: vncviewer -listen 0
<head_victim> AJH101: have you removed any software recently?
<AJH101> i thin the only ones i have removed are evolution and empathy
<AJH101> think
<head_victim> AHhh I saw some noise about evolution removing panel
<AJH101> eek. now what?
<head_victim> AJH101: sudo apt-get update
<head_victim> then
<head_victim> AJH101: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<head_victim> see if that works
<head_victim> I'm taking this from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1099714 but make sure you read all the comments first before doing any other ideas
<AJH101> hmm still no panels but i will read thanks
<head_victim> Were there any errros after sudo apt-get install gnome-panel ?
<AJH101> h_v: no it all seemed to run ok. thin a restart is in order?!
<head_victim> Possibly
<M0hi> head_victim, kill all gnome-panel is done?
<head_victim> M0hi: yeah he lost it after uninstalling evolution I think
<head_victim> I have had him reinstall it now
<head_victim> The forum link I gave a few lines up seems a pretty good explanation
<AJH101> may as for that again. brb
<M0hi> head_victim, mostly I did http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4663517&postcount=9
<M0hi> and that gave some success
<head_victim> Ah, I found the other one googling "ubuntu removing evolution removed gnome-panel" or something
<M0hi> philinux, hmm! often come here and show that you are here with us ;)
<M0hi> head_victim, but he left :P
<head_victim> I'd say evolution has gnome-panel mixed up in it and removed it along with evolution so reinstalling it should work
<head_victim> He's rebooting I think
<M0hi> Lets see
<head_victim> Heh
<head_victim> Now, we wait.
<head_victim> :D
<head_victim> I wonder why my upload is hitting 100kb/s when torrents are only 20. Ohh rsync in progress, up to 4.2MBs  down might be doing it
<M0hi> lol :P
<M0hi> check your ip table too :P
<head_victim> It's going up and down with the download speed so I'd say the rsync is the issue.
<head_victim> It's all unmetered so I don't mind so much (I run a local Ubuntu mirror at home for the home network)
<M0hi> ah. k k
<head_victim> It took 2 days for the first rsync ;)
<head_victim> Actually pretty good for a residential connection in my country
<M0hi> I dont wanna talk about the situation here :P
<M0hi> AJH101, wb
<AJH101> h_v: panels bac on restart but i have an error
<M0hi> yeah whats the error? if you can, imagebin it
<AJH101> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<AJH101> delete or not? not sure what it does! lol
<MrChrisDruif> We've got a patroller? philinux? :)
<head_victim> AJH101: I never delete
<head_victim> All it does is next time you restart it will try to load it again
<M0hi> MrChrisDruif, watch out :P
<hobgoblin> I should
<head_victim> I have had that error before, it went away on it's own. BUT if it persists, please see a doct.. I mean come back and let us know ;)
 * philinux is watching sky sports. Liverpool !
<MrChrisDruif> M0hi: I will :)
<M0hi> AJH101, http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1503050
<AJH101> lol thanks guys
<M0hi> Heya hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> o/
<head_victim> AJH101: we're here to help :D
<M0hi> philinux, any goals till now?
<M0hi> whats up hobgoblin ?
<hobgoblin> nada
<philinux> M0hi: just kicked off
<M0hi> philinux, awwwh
<duanedesign> o?
<M0hi> hobgoblin, and I got the call letter. I am going ot join the company by Feb 17 =]
<M0hi> duanedesign, Hello there (;
<hobgoblin> congrats M0hi and hi duanedesign
<M0hi> ty hobgoblin (;
<AJH101> hello again - one more quick thing. how do i delay the auto start of, say thunderbird by 10 seconds to allow network to connect?
<head_victim> AJH101: it doesn't just wait for the network then connect?
<head_victim> I thought it would auto connect when the network came up, despite being running ok before hand
<AJH101> perhaps - i remember some time ago when i was running an earlier version i set up a delay (with lots of help lol)
<AJH101> remind me how i set up auto start please?
<AJH101> startup applications - got it :-)
<tdn> head_victim, x11vnc -connect <host> did the trick :D
<head_victim> tdn: so glad you got it sorted, sorry I couldn't help much
<aldee96> test
<arief1> hello
<MrChrisDruif> Good test aldee96 :)
<aldee96> i have some probs with vlc, the webcam goes only black and white. it happens after i played with some setting in vls
<aldee96> vlc i mean
<arief1> what is log said aldee96 ?
<aldee96> what logs?
<aldee96> it's just always played with black and white effect
<aldee96> do you know how to returned it back?
<arief1> mybe you can find something here http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9386373
<aldee96> arief1 are you indonesian?
<arief1> yup
<arief1> I am
<aldee96> wah tinggal dimana?
<aldee96> arief1 solusi itu untuk file video bukan untuk webcam seperti masalah saya
<AJH101> hello again - am on a roll now - i have searched all the pages but has anyone got any magic bullets to get skype video woring?!
<hobgoblin> please keep to english in this channel - there is probably a loco channel for your language
<paultag> AJH101: I've got it working :)
<paultag> AJH101: what's your issue?
<paultag> morning hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi paultag
<paultag> :)
<AJH101> when i 'test video' in 'options' my screen whites out
<paultag> AJH101: the whole screen or the window
<paultag> AJH101: or the little webcam thing
<AJH101> whole screen
<paultag> no shit
<paultag> AJH101: that's awesome
<paultag> in a bad way, but awesome
<AJH101> i feel really blessed lol
<paultag> AJH101: I've never heard of that, that's brilliant
<paultag> AJH101: humm. Let's see here
<M0hi> who let paultag to talk? :P
 * M0hi hugs paultag 
<paultag> hey M0hi
<paultag> AJH101: damn. Have you tried the LDPRELOAD hack? I wonder if it's not because of v4l fuxing display drivers, although that sounds absurd
<AJH101> i have read about that i thin but wasnt sure how to make it work
<paultag> AJH101: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<paultag> AJH101: that's a usable command
<AJH101> how?
<paultag> AJH101: in a terminal :)
<AJH101> brb!
<paultag> :)
<aldee96> is there anyone could help me?
<paultag> !ask | aldee96
<ubot2> aldee96: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paultag> aldee96: lots of people :)
<AJH101> paultag: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2cconvert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<aldee96> about my webcam that always come with b/w effect, but the fact is no effect applied, it's happen after i played with some settings in vlc
<paultag> aldee96: are you on 64 bit or some such?
<paultag> aldee96: in what application?
<aldee96> 32 bit ubuntu 10.10, on vaio
<aldee96> paultag in any apps that using a webcam
<paultag> aldee96: what webcam?
<paultag> AJH101: sorry, are you on 64 bit?
<AJH101> 32
<aldee96> on built in camera. vaio vgp-vcc6 on 32 bit ubuntu maverick
<paultag> AJH101: sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<paultag> aldee96: are you using the R5U870 driver?
<aldee96> yes, by the way why i have to install the libv4l-0
<aldee96> +paultag yes
<paultag> aldee96: I told AJH101 not you :)
<AJH101> paultag: quit skype and restarted - same issue
<paultag> AJH101: dang
<paultag> aldee96: I'm not sure. That driver looks unmaintained and poorly supported. It might have broke with the bindings
<paultag> webcams in Linux sucks, generally
<aldee96> it was works fine before
<paultag> aldee96: with an old Ubuntu?
<AJH101> paultag: even when i start with LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<paultag> AJH101: yes, so it's not an issue with skype or v4l, it's something to do with your display drivers
<AJH101> o good
<aldee96> i just installed the r5u870 yesterday and it works fine in this ubuntu maverick
<paultag> aldee96: oh interesting
<paultag> aldee96: do you have `cheese' installed?
<aldee96> yes, just like in vlc there's only the b/w picture of the webcam, though there's no effect applied
<paultag> aldee96: try appling something and then unapplying it
<paultag> aldee96: such as black and white, or the like
<AJH101> paultag: i installed cheese. my cam is recognised but no video at all
<aldee96> +paultag not working
<paultag> aldee96: hummmm. perhaps I'm wrong
<paultag> aldee96: I'm going to level with you here -- webcams are my nightmare, I really am not too good at getting these sorts of things resolved
<paultag> I've seriously let a handful of people out of here with an issue still, and most of them are webcam-ers
<paultag> aldee96: I'd suggest asking in #ubuntu, see if anyone knows there
<paultag> AJH101: as for you, it sounds like something funny's going on
<aldee96> i've asking but there's no reply yet
<AJH101> lol laugh a minute here
<paultag> aldee96: post once, wait 5 minutes, post again, wait 5 minutes
<paultag> AJH101: :)
<AJH101> its this and the general instability that puts people off. lots of help i know but...
<paultag> AJH101: I know, I know
<paultag> AJH101: webcams are a nightmare
<paultag> AJH101: it's really hard to change because hardware is so unique with protocol, and drivers only exist for Winblows
<paultag> AJH101: so we have to spend hundreds of man-hours fighting crappy hardware
<paultag> this is why we need standards :)
<AJH101> ah standards yes
<paultag> but you're so right
<paultag> it's shit like this that makes people not use GNU/Linux
<AJH101> i suppose if chrome takes hold it will open people's eyes and the market
<paultag> AJH101: truth, but the real issue ( just like ACPI / Hibernate ) is crappy implementations of ACPI or what have you
<paultag> AJH101: so when some fly-by-night company thinks they're doing shit better, it just causes issues
<paultag> there should be like 10 drivers in GNU/Linux by default, and hardware should conform to the protocols
<AJH101> when do we get ubuntu on mobile phones?
<paultag> not 5-fucking-thousand
<paultag> AJH101: hehe, not sure :)
<paultag> AJH101: android is a nice stand-in for now
<AJH101> yes my next phone will be android
<AJH101> is there an app somewhere to allow android apps on ubuntu?
<paultag> AJH101: I have no clue. Why?
<paultag> AJH101: you can run it in a SDK
<AJH101> sorry - what?
<paultag> AJH101: there is an android emulator
<AJH101> where do i find the andoid emulator?
<paultag> AJH101: moment
<paultag> AJH101: http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html
<AJH101> paultag: tanks. will check at #ubuntu re video drivers
<AJH101> ttfn
<paultag> AJH101: tt
<head_victim> I'm waiting on meego for a phone.
<_CommandeR_> hiya guys
<duanedesign> hello _CommandeR_
<_CommandeR_> hiya
<_CommandeR_> check out my new awesome slick script for updating docky
<_CommandeR_> http://image.bayimg.com/iadimaadh.jpg
<duanedesign> _CommandeR_: nice
<_CommandeR_> its like god spoke through me with this.
<_CommandeR_> not that i belive in him so dont take this serious :P
<Guegs> So I just installed Ubuntu for the 5th or 6th time because I would always get issues with my ATI 5770 gfx card and the windows becoming jagged when moving them. I decided to download the drivers from ATI's site instead of through the driver manager built into Ubuntu this time. I right click on the .run file I downloaded, change  its permission to allow execute as a program, and I get an MD5 error. Any ideas?
<aveilleux> Guegs: Try re-downloading, then changing permissions via command-line instead (the graphical method doesn't always work)
<aveilleux> Guegs: I can walk you through it if you need me to
<Guegs> Alright, thanks. I will give it a try redownloading first.
<Guegs> http://pastebin.com/tD31bzGZ
<Guegs> that is the error I was getting anyway.
<aveilleux> Guegs: Oh, I see, the error is with the program itself.
<aveilleux> Guegs: Yeah I'd suggest re-downlading it
<Guegs> Alright. It is going. Hope this works. :)
<Guegs> This is a screenshot of the issue I am having with the windows.
<Guegs> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3003262/Screenshot.png
<bobbyj> anybody know how to share your aircard internet connection over a router?
<Guegs> aveilleux, this is what I get without any drivers installed:
<Guegs> http://i56.tinypic.com/v3mud0.png
<aveilleux> woah
<aveilleux> Guegs: Are you using the binary ("restricted") or open-source drivers?
<Guegs> Ya, and look at the one where I had drivers installed.
<Guegs> At the moment, I am using whatever Ubuntu came with. I literally just finished the installation 10 minutes ago.
<Guegs> But the first picture I sent, I was using flgrx.
<aveilleux> Guegs: Did you install the restricted drivers using System > Administration > Additional Drivers?
<Guegs> Correct. But when that didn't work for me I was going to download the ones from ATI's site and install that way.
<aveilleux> Guegs: Okay, just seeing if you used the applet or installed manually through apt-get or Synaptic.
<Guegs> I thought that perhaps Ubuntu was downloading old drivers and thus giving me the messed up windows.
<aveilleux> Guegs: That's possible
<aveilleux> Guegs: I don't have any ATi video cards (that aren't old and therefore fully supported under the oss drivers) so I don't really know much about them on Linux
<Guegs> Darn. I have talked to many people with the same card as mine (5770), and they say that it works fine for them. I thought maybe my card was defective, so I stress tested it. Nothing.
<geirha> That askubuntu site is hard to follow
<AJH101> hi how do i find out my video chipset to get the right ubuntu drivers?
<geirha> In a terminal:  lspci | grep VGA
<geirha> Use everything after the : in a google search, and add "ubuntu" as a search word and you'll usually get useful results.
<bp7lax> how do u private message some one in XChat IRC
<aveilleux> bp7lax: Right-click on their name and hit "Open Dialog Window"
<aveilleux> bp7lax: Or, type /query <name>
<ibuclaw> aveilleux, /msg aveilleux secret message usually works.
<aveilleux> ibuclaw: Usually, but only if the client improperly handles /msg as /query
<AJH101> hi do you know where i can find ubuntu drivers for: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)?
<aveilleux> AJH101: Intel's driver is FOSS and you shouldn't need one.
<pedro3005> aveilleux, oh my god
<AJH101> in skype the webcam is slow to show video
<pedro3005> I can't believe I didn't know about /query
<AJH101> any other ideas?
<pedro3005> I've been typing /msg
<pedro3005> D:
<aveilleux> AJH101: Well that video chipset is... not very good...
<aveilleux> pedro3005: Luckily for you, no one else has been using irssi you've been PMing with :P
<aveilleux> pedro3005: Usually only CLI clients handle /msg from a user as an inline message
<aveilleux> pedro3005: As opposed to just opening a new tab/window, like a /query should
 * ddecator didn't realize that
<pedro3005> I see
<learningtouse> ok so am running win 7 dual boot with ubuntu ... ubuntu is recognized but wont load into graphical interface something to do with bcdedit... downloaded bcdedit 2.0 now how do i get it to point to ubuntu... loaded mbr onto the partition but still isnt working right
<learningtouse> help?
<learningtouse> keeps saying wubildr.mbr is missing
<bioterror> ive got no experience with wubi
<bioterror> sorry, maybe someone else can help
<learningtouse> ya it is being a serious stinker
<bioterror> to be honest, I havent heard much good about it
<ddecator> i've had trouble with windows not playing friendly with wubi, but i'm not sure that's the issue here
<learningtouse> install to seperate partition went fine... just trying to get it to recognize the mbr seems to be the problem
<learningtouse> need to change the bootloader path from: Bootloader Path: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr to Bootloader Path: \Windows\system32\winload.exe maybe
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: ping
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: hey
<holstein> whatsup?
<ddecator> the issue i had was windows sometimes moves wubi files automatically because it doesn't like them for some reason, so that could be why they're missing
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: this is totally OC, but might interest you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlVbEclPj4c
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: lol
<kristian-aalborg> It think it's cool... if the tune's good enough, you can play it in almost any way
<learningtouse> maybe that is what is happening? i loaded it up fine and directed to load mbr which seems to have loaded fine... but doesnt want to play with 7
<holstein> carbon fiber cellos :)
<holstein> yeah, its cool, the video is funny
<kristian-aalborg> checking another video by one of the handsome guys... he can play
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: thanks :)
 * holstein gotta run... BBL
<kristian-aalborg> sorry 'bout the deroute, y'all
<kristian-aalborg> see ya, holstein
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-23
<charliemac> What command do I enter where it says "grub>" on the GNU GRUB screen the first time I try to load Ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> charliemac: I don't know, but I think your grub is borked?
<charliemac> When I type "
<charliemac> exit," a UNetbootin window opens asking me if I want to try #lubuntu without installing, install Lubuntu, or check disc for defects.
<MrChrisDruif> Did you install it already?
<charliemac> Yeah, i installed Xubuntu through WUBI because I couldn't figure out a way to get Lubuntu on there without a cd-rom or USB-boot option (I was planning to use LXDE w/ SLiM, anyway...)
<MrChrisDruif> But you've got a Lubuntu CD in now?
<charliemac> Will not boot from CD.  I used WUBI to install it through windows
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but I was wondering why you got the message about Trying Lubuntu etc...
<zeroseven0183> charliemac, did your Xubuntu installation via Wubi finished?
<MrAnthrope> How do I check the driver version for my graphics card?
<charliemac> Yes, it finished and prompted me to reboot so I did.  When it asked for which OS to boot from, I chose Xubuntu, and got the GNU GRUB screen.
<zeroseven0183> MrAnthrope: type  dpkg -l | grep <nameofvideocard> in a Terminal
<zeroseven0183> MrAnthrope: Example, dpkg -l | grep Nvidia
<MrAnthrope> Thank you, zeroseven0183 :)
<zeroseven0183> charliemac: It seems that the installation was unsuccessful.
<zeroseven0183> MrAnthrope: Sure.
<zeroseven0183> charliemac: Can you still boot to Windows?
<charliemac> Let's see
<charliemac> Yes windows still boots very well
<zeroseven0183> Have you tried reinstalling Xubuntu?
<zeroseven0183> Add/remove
<zeroseven0183> If I'm not mistaken, Xubuntu like Ubuntu/Kubuntu has an option to install side-by-side with Windows when you boot from a Live CD/USB.
<zeroseven0183> I haven't tried doing that via Wubi
<charliemac> Yeah, i thought they were approximately the same
<zeroseven0183> Because I usually have problems with Wubi
<zeroseven0183> With Wubi, it will create a "virtual" partition inside your Windows partition.
<zeroseven0183> With the live CD, you will allocate the partition separate from Windows
<zeroseven0183> that's why you can easily remove it from Windows. It's like just another Windows application/software.
<charliemac> Yes, through WUBI i gave it 30 gb out of the 80gb hard drife
<zeroseven0183> I assume you're trying Xubuntu because you have a low-powered computer. Right?
<zeroseven0183> I suggest you try Lubuntu
<Midnightryder2> I am running Ubuntu 10.10. I am trying to make "efax-gtk" work. I have installed it from the Software Cente and tried to enter commands from it's website but to no avail. I have read Ubuntu advice but run commands tell me that the files don't exist. When I try to use the GUI it gives me a bunch of error messages. I know my computer has a fax modem but can't seem to connect it with efax-gtk.Does anyone have any suggestion
<Midnightryder2> s ?
<charliemac> How ca I get the live CD?
<Midnightryder2> charliemac: For Ubuntu 10.10?
<charliemac> Yes
<Midnightryder2> Go to the Ubuntu website and to downloads. Choose either 32-bit or 64-bit and download it to your desktop. Then "Burn Image" to a CD. You can order one from the website but it takes several weeks for delivery.
<Midnightryder2> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<Midnightryder2> It was a 15 minute download for me and I have cable.
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: That's a mirror of Ubuntu, the main site is http://ubuntu.com/
<Midnightryder2> aveilleux: Thank you. I stand corrected.
<Midas007> Hello
<aveilleux> hi Midas007
<Midas007> I'm an embarassed newbie
<Midas007> i have alot of questions
<aveilleux> Midas007: Ask away
<Midas007> I'm trying to download an audio file
<Midas007> I can provide the URL to a media player
<Midas007> and the player plays it
<Midas007> but i'm unable to find a way to save the audio
<aveilleux> Midas007: What player?
<Midas007> For example, I'm using the Totem Movie Player
<Midas007> of course I'm using Ubuntu
<Midas007> Lucid
<Midas007> Totem Movie Player 2.30.2
<aveilleux> Midas007: Have you tried plugging the filename into, say, Firefox, then doing File > Save?
<Midas007> No ... I'll try right now ...
<Midas007> I'm back ...
<Midas007> OK, I tried to save with Firefox and it didn't work ...
<Midas007> I'll try to describe the situation
<Midas007> The URL is, for example, http://mediasblahblahblah.wmv
<Midas007> Not the real link though, but if u want it I'll provide it
<Midas007> Anyway, it ends in .wmv
<Midas007> When I enter this in Firefox, the Totem Plugin starts up and the song plays
<Midas007> So the plugin is able to find the actual audio file
<Midas007> However, when I try to save the content at http://mediasblahblahblah.wmv I get a small file
<Midas007> About 200 bytes
<Midas007> That file has more info
<Midas007> which I think directs the Totem plugin to another location
<Midas007> And that's the thing with these media players ... they are able to follow along all these redirections
<Midas007> and I can't
<Midas007> And I don't know any application that can follow the redirections and fetch the actual audio file
<Midas007> Is anyone still there?
<aveilleux> Midas007: I don't use the standard apps in Ubuntu...
<Midas007> OK aveilleux
<Midas007> Do u have a suggestion regarding apps?
<aveilleux> Midas007: I use VLC Media Player (sudo apt-get install vlc)
<Midas007> I see ... and it's in the repository too ...
<aveilleux> Midas007: Yeah. I use it on all the platforms I operate on
<Midas007> Right. I used it in Windows before
<Midas007> Hmmm. I'll install it right now and give it a try.
<Midas007> VLC does not "play" my URL
<Midas007> It gives me an error
<aveilleux> Midas007: Media > Convert/Save?
<Midas007> OK, it seems to be my fault ...
<Midas007> It's working now ...
<Midas007> OK, it's playing "from" the URL
<Midas007> The song is 4 min long.
<Midas007> Can I save it?
<Midas007> It hasn't completely played yet.
<Midas007> I don't see how VLC can save the audio it is currently playing from the URL
<aveilleux> Midas007: Did you select Convert/Save from the Media menu>
<aveilleux> ?*
<Midas007> OK, I'm trying it now ...
<Midas007> The process appears to be running but I have to leave for about one hour and I'll take a look at it again then. Thanks for all the help to get to this point. Thank you.
<User_> help pls
<aveilleux> !ask | User_
<ubot2> User_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adil> i hava lap with amd 64 processor and 512 mb ram nvidia 64mb graphics card wich shld i use ubuntu or xubuntu?
<holstein> i run full gnome on an EEE 900
<holstein> its not snappy
<holstein> but do-able
<holstein> 900mhz with a gig of ram
<holstein> lubuntu is really light-weight
<aveilleux> adil: That speed processor?
<adil> 645 mhz
<IAmNotThatGuy> lubuntu will be my preference
<IAmNotThatGuy> anyways gtg. bye all/
<adil> AMD Athlon 64 processor 3400+ 645 Mhz, 512 MB of RAM
<adil> aveilleux:AMD Athlon 64 processor 3400+ 645 Mhz, 512 MB of RAM
<aveilleux> adil: You'll want to look into something lighter than Xubuntu... Lubuntu perhaps, or maybe even a Fluxbox setup
<aveilleux> adil: I'd love to explain more but I really gotta go, sorry
<aveilleux> adil: The people in here and #lubuntu can help you
<thiva> need 2 ask u someting about ubuntu software center
<Midas007> Hi
<Midas007> I'm trying to download audio from a specific URL. Is there someone who can take my questions?
<hobgoblin> !ask | Midas007
<ubot2> Midas007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Midas007> How should I refer to the specific URL? Should I post the actual one?
<hobgoblin> Midas007: probably the easiest thing is to use wget in terminal    wget name.url
<Midas007> I'll try it right now ...
<Midas007> Is there a rule regarding posting a real URL here?
<hobgoblin> not that I'm aware of - but if it turned out to be music that you should pay for I would ignore the request for help ;)
<Midas007> It is a song. It's a stream of a live performance. It's located on the site of a radio station.
<Midas007> That particular performance is not for sale
<Midas007> It can be played repeatedly from the site but my connection is not good enough to keep doing it that way. That's why I'd like to download it.
<hobgoblin> then I'll not help you anymore I'm afraid
<Midas007> So you're sure I'm not allowed to download it?
<Midas007> Someone here, earlier, told me that VLC could save whatever it could play. It seemed like it was OK then to save what I could play with VLC.
<Midas007> Anyway, VLC did not work. I couldn't figure out how to make it work.
<Midas007> wget didn't work either. All I get is a small file of 240 bytes.
<Midas007> The file contains two other URLs.
<AJH101> Hi i have asked this qn on #android-dev but no-one responded (too basic for them i guess). i am trying to set up an android virtual machine. I have vbox and have mounted the android iso image (mounted) but cannot get it to start. Any ideas?
<AJH101> morning anyone?!
<charliemac> does anyone know where to get the #lubuntu 10.10 kernel?
<charliemac> I'm trying the <http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html> method for installing without USB/CD/Floppy.
<charliemac> Does anyone know where to get the Lubuntu 10.10 kernel?  I'm trying the <http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html> method for installing without USB/CD/Floppy.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<hobgoblin> o/
<geirha> charliemac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<geirha> Howdy :)
<bioterror> hey, I've got cisco switch, how do I disable that slow link activation
<bioterror> :D
<geirha> There seems to be no way of getting a notification when someone comments or votes on your answers/comments at askubuntu.
<charliemac> Thanks for reminding me that <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows> is the source of <http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html>!!! :D
<AJH101> i how do i create a virtual cd to use in virtual box please/
<AJH101> sorry should read 'hi'! :-)
<geirha> AJH101: create? from what?
<hobgoblin> if it's an iso - you can just use that without mucking about
<AJH101> sorry i think i need some help(!)
<AJH101> how do i get virtual box to use that file/
<AJH101> ?
<AJH101> sticky keyboard sorry
<geirha> AJH101: First off, your VM must be turned off
<AJH101> ok
<geirha> Then in the view over your virtual machines, select the machine you want to change.
<geirha> Then click on "Storage" for that VM.
<geirha> Click on the CD-icon and add the iso file to it
<geirha> There's a dropdown menu containing iso-files you've used before. If your iso is not in there, click the icon with a folder and a green up-arrow right next to it, then browse to the iso file.
<AJH101> what type of drive will it be, sata? (sorry for the qn)
<geirha> AJH101: IDE (PATA) by default
<geirha> Not sure if you can change it, but it shouldn't matter.
<AJH101> brilliant
<AJH101> thanks for your help! :-)
<geirha> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, was reading omg...but you can change that in settings of the vm and in the storage....and then select the iso.....but geirha already said that :)
<MrChrisDruif> (Just confirming geirha)
<MrChrisDruif> But I'll be off again....ttyl
<amk> hi all
<amk> since I have both ubuntu and suse installed and i want to get rid of suse
<amk> the prob. is that I can't understand which partition belongs to which system
<amk> can I have some suggestions please
<amk> thanks in advance
<AbhiJit> yes
<AbhiJit> amk, go to system monitor and see in which partition suse is installed
<stlsaint> use gparted
<AbhiJit> sd1 sdb etc
<AbhiJit> yah gparted will do also
<stlsaint> amk: as AbhiJit said you can also use "system monitor" in the System tab in ubuntu
<AbhiJit> :P
<AbhiJit> :)
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: going to the "Filesystems" tab will show you what partitions you have
<AbhiJit> yeah
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, you not online these days much?
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: thats cause i was sent overseas for a year in kuwait ;)
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, good! :)
<stlsaint> :D
<amk> I will try to do that
<amk> Abhijit thanks, I can see the partitions, but it is not specified which system is in one or the other.
<amk> ok, guys thanks, will continue tomorrow. I have to go to work now. wish you a good day!
<kristian-aalborg> would anybody know how to change my font to Terminus in sakura?
<jonthue> do i have to be a developer to download unity
<JackyAlcine> Can you read this?
<MrChrisDruif> JackyAlcine: How?
<MrChrisDruif> Who*
<JackyAlcine> Lol, so it's not working.
<MrChrisDruif> What should we read JackyAlcine? :)
<JackyAlcine> Lol, nothing. Forget it.
<MrChrisDruif> Forget what? ;)
<pip__> with a separate /home partition is there a danger of config incompatibility with a new release clean install?
<pip__> ifthaat makes  sense
<philinux> pip__: none at all I've found
<kristian-aalborg> okay, a program or two for the console to show a new user that it is a cool thing?
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking dict
<pip__> ok, thanks phillw
<pip__> sorry philinux
<philinux> no worries
<pip__> too many phils
<bp7lax> is their a PPS repository file for google chrome or an APT line that anoybody knows of?
<Red-Raven> hey guys. ready to give my server another shot.
<Red-Raven> i think i should just start over.
<Red-Raven> can anyone here help me out with this>
<Red-Raven> ?*
<jon8_> if i do 'sudo service gdm stop' .. it stops gnome. how can i easily stop gnome from booting on startup.
<Red-Raven> in order to switch to a different environmnet?
<Red-Raven> environment*
<jon8_> Red-Raven no.. just to disable gdm and run terminal only.
<jon8_> i dont need gui 95% of the time but dont want to uninstall
<jon8_> but i also dont need it wasting precious ram either :P
<Red-Raven> oh. IDK, im still kind of new. i thought you wanted to pick a different one, in which case you can pick at log in. a CLI might be one of those choices. im not sure though. sry.
<Red-Raven> found this in a forum. might help: While in the GUI (Gnome), I went to System>Administration>Services and un-checked "Graphical Login Manager." I'm sorry if the wording is not exact, but, with that, I re-booted and was greeted with a terminal screen
<Red-Raven> hey guys. can anyone here help me out with my SSH server?
<bioterror> !ask | Red-Raven
<ubot2> Red-Raven: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Red-Raven> sry bioterror.
<Red-Raven> im having problems with the password. im loging into the server from my client pc, but it asks me for a password. i don't know it, and it not the password for the computer the server is on.
<bioterror> ssh user@server
<Red-Raven> thats the password? i thought i needed an RSA or public key?
<bioterror> how the heck we can know your passwords
<holstein> you can use keys or passwords Red-Raven
<holstein> out of the box
<Red-Raven> im telling you its not the password i use to log into the server rig. there must be a default password or i have to generate one or there's one in a config file somewhere.
<holstein> you should be able to login with the user pass
<Red-Raven> ok. how do i get them?
<bioterror> as I said ssh user@server
<bioterror> you have to know user and you have to know server
<bioterror> right?
<holstein> ssh Red-Raven@ipaddress
<holstein> and it will be Red-Raven 's pass
<bioterror> :D
<Red-Raven> hey sry about that. stupid disconnects. did you get my post about it still being denied?
<holstein> Red-Raven: what is denied?
<Red-Raven> just got a permission denied error from the password.
<holstein> from the server you mean
<holstein> Red-Raven: can you go to the server?
<holstein> or is it headless?
<Red-Raven> i entered that password on the client.
<Red-Raven> no its not. i can use it. its running 10.10 desktop.
<holstein> Red-Raven: go to the server
<Red-Raven> im at it now. both my rigs are on my desk :P
<holstein> hit control-alt-F2
<holstein> and try and login
<holstein> if you can login there
<holstein> with the user and pass you are trying
<holstein> then you know you dont have SSH configured properly
<holstein> Red-Raven: control-alt-F7 to get back to the GUI
<Red-Raven> which computer's info do i put in? ths clients password or the servers
<Red-Raven> ?*
<Red-Raven> can you guys not see me anymore>
<Red-Raven> ?*
<Red-Raven> i think this happens whenever i do anything with the server.
<holstein> Red-Raven: where are you now?
<holstein> did you do as i suggested yet?
<holstein> or do i need to retype it?
<holstein> in *bold* ;)
<holstein> try your user and pass on the server machine
<holstein> locally
<Red-Raven> sry gtg. moms making me put away cloths and clean the bathroom. :(
<holstein> to double check the creds
<Red-Raven> ill be back in a few.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-16
<vindav> Hi there. Am looking to get some advise for using FFmpeg in Ubuntu Linux 10.04 LTS, as I am encountering an increasing audio delay behind the video that I am actually seeing.  Anybody know a fix for this ?
<philipballew> your playing the video with ffmpeg?
<goddard> holstein: external i thought usually means USB or Firewire where network drive would be a computer haha .. NAS box? but what ever yeah a USB dood
<goddard> why can i save files to my network drives ?
<goddard> cant?
<goddard> there isn't even an option in my save file dialog box
<goddard> like when i right click and save a file in Firefox
<goddard> how can i save files to a network drive?
<nlsthzn> Could someone have a look at this post of mine and give any suggestions as to what the issue may be - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11614760#post11614760
<geirha> Do the paths exist? and have you checked their permissions?
<nlsthzn> hmmm... two channels for assistance :p
<ashickur-noor> how to search in nautilus
<ashickur-noor> in previous version of nautilus when I press a char it it start seraching
<geirha> That's still the case for me in 11.10
<nothingspecial> me too
<ashickur-noor> how to active it?
<geirha> Make sure the right part of the nautilus window has the focus
<coalwater> hello
<benonsoftware> Hello coal water
<benonsoftware> s/coal water/coalwater
<coalwater> s/ // ;) lol
<coalwater> hey benonsoftware
<coalwater> hows things going
<benonsoftware> Fine thanks, yourself
 * benonsoftware is hopeing to do a late night coding session
<coalwater> what kind of coding
<benonsoftware> Website
 * ashickur-noor back
 * ashickur-noor is tension
<coalwater> benonsoftware: php ?
<benonsoftware> Na, just HTML and CSS ATM
<benonsoftware> coalwater: ^^
<nothingspecial> and here as well
<nothingspecial> hobgoblin,
<hobgoblin> lol
<coalwater> benonsoftware: aww lol
<coalwater> i want php lol
<benonsoftware> coalwater: Well my website is on pho
<hobgoblin> coalwater: go to my forum profile - there's a PHP there for you
<coalwater> benonsoftware: i think u have a typo in ur post , u wrote Oulenteers
<coalwater> in the website
<benonsoftware> coalwater: That's iPad auto correct :p
<coalwater> stupid auto correct
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<coalwater> i always disable those
<benonsoftware> I should but can't be stuffed with the keyboard
<coalwater> stuffed?
<hobgoblin> coalwater: bothered
<coalwater> thanks :D
<MrChrisDruif> JoseeAntonioR; you were having a Unity issue?
<JoseeAntonioR> MrChrisDruif Nothing at all.
<MrChrisDruif> No?
<JoseeAntonioR> MrChrisDruif No, why?
<MrChrisDruif> Curious because of the comments in -team
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193 was talking about it.
<Unit193> Asking if he had it. Poor MrChrisDruif, so confused
<MrChrisDruif> *NOT ANY MORE!* ^_^
<danik> helo ?
<holstein> danik: just akd
<holstein> ask*
<danik> ok im new and i just want your help to explain what does suid exactlly do
<danik> i just know about permissions and other things but i cant get SUID
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid may help
<danik> oh shit sorry for wasting your time i googled but didnt found this page
<holstein> danik: carefull, we try and keep this a family show :)
<danik> holstein look i read that but i cant still get it look we set execute for a otherusers
<danik> and we can still use suid too whats the difference ? :(
<holstein> danik: what are you trying to do?
<danik> holstein : im trying to learn ubuntu sir :P
<holstein> danik: i have been using ubuntu/linux for about 6years now exclusively
<holstein> i have never needed suid
<danik> just wondering whats difference of execute and
<danik> *-*
<holstein> i can help you find documentation about what it is/does
<holstein> i use sudo all the time
<holstein> the difference in execute and not is just that
<holstein> it's an executable
<danik> OH shit i didnt get anything
<danik> you mean i put suid  away for now ?
<holstein> danik: you need to be cafeful with your language in this channel please
<danik> oh sorry :/
<holstein> danik: you can just say to me "im tring to execute this script" or "im installing this" or "trying to run whatever.sh"
<holstein> i can help with that
<danik> ok sir thx alot for your help
<holstein> if you want to know the overall need for suid, it seems to allow running as another user
<holstein> running executables..
<holstein> check out http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1289244/compile-shell-script-so-can-use-suid for example
<danik> thank you very much sir
<iggy19_> if I turn off an alias, does it stay locked, or can I turn it back on later?
<iggy19_> doh!
<iggy19_> wrong chan
<isiah> hi all
<isiah> anyone know a super easy way to setup a website? I was thinking of putting up a tutorial.
 * benonsoftware does
<benonsoftware> isiah: What do you exactly mean?
<tenach> isiah, There are so many ways to put a website online that your question can be taken to be rather vague.
<BigOrange> As a complete noob, with no idea how to use dreamweaver, I got on fine with the tools at Godaddy... Turned out I didn't need a website, I just liked the Idea, so got rid, but still as a no nothing noob I found it very easy to understand. Was this the kind of thing you meant? like an all in one package?
<holstein> maybe just a wordpress or blogger blog... or something like weebly... an ubutu wiki page if its relavant
<Unit193> Many people like drupal and joomla too, those are CMS
<benonsoftware> I personal use WordPress for my website
<isiah> umm ok. I think I am going to use google blogger for now
<holstein> wordpress has a lot of plugs too... i think drupal is my fav
<holstein> i use blogger though... the price is right :)
<isiah> kinda just want something like all those other tutorial sites
<isiah> bunch of links to different pages
<isiah> and on each page some code with a description
<isiah> i was reading online on how to host it on your computer and it seemed like a bad idea
<holstein> isiah: link one, and im sure one of us will know what it is
<holstein> isiah: its not easy... and i say its not necessary with free sites like blogger and wordpress
<isiah> kinda like this
<isiah> http://www.physicsclassroom.com/class/
<holstein> if you want to know how, its not all that complex... just something you want to read up about the security of
<holstein> yeah, you can have a look like that with anything really
<isiah> yeah i know it is simple but I have no idea where to get started
<holstein> isiah:  just pick one, and dive in... in blogger, you can edit the layout easily
<isiah> and well I am writing a guide for work on this anyhow so i figured i would make a webpage while i am at it
<holstein> i usually suggest these appliances http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<holstein> they run great live, and are great learning tools.. easy to virtualize too if you have the resources
<isiah> ok something to look into i guess
<isiah> I will continue writing the guide for now.
<BigOrange> Isiah: Just wanted to thank you for bringing this up, made me check an old email address to see who I used and realised I've got a subscription to LiveJournal going out next week I don't want to pay  ;)
<isiah> bigorange: ha, glad i could be of help
<cjm> hello
<BigOrange> cjm: hello!
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-17
<s-fox> Hello.
<benonsoftware> Hello
<s-fox> Hello benonsoftware
<IAmNotThatGuy> hello s-fox
<coalwater> bye benonsoftware :D
<s-fox> Hello IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> how are you s-fox ?
<s-fox> I am good thank you IAmNotThatGuy :-)
<s-fox> How are you?
<IAmNotThatGuy> s-fox: Just came back to office after celebrating my birthdays in Goa for the past 3 days
<s-fox> That sounds like a lot of fun
<IAmNotThatGuy> s-fox: Well, I went alone ;P
<IAmNotThatGuy> Had a good time for enjoying the shores and some good time to spend for my research about life =]
<s-fox> What have you foudn so far?
<IAmNotThatGuy> s-fox: a lot. I will come and talk once I come back after tea :)
<Goodguy69> Can anyone tell me why home users shouldn't use Redhat Linux? I've seen it said in a couple of forums.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Goodguy69: It is not like that. People mainly use redhat for servers for its high security. Also, you have to buy it =]
<geirha> And more enterprise software supports redhat than ubuntu
<geirha> or rhel rather
<IAmNotThatGuy> however its easy to use fedora (a red-hat family) :)
<s-fox> I use RHEL
<Goodguy69> Cool thanks for that. Thought it was strange.
<s-fox> RHEL is what I use on my servers anyway
<s-fox> ;)
<geirha> The home desktop version used to be called redhat though, which may have caused some confusion
<s-fox> I will be back later. Goodbye.
<E3D3> My intern hd's Grub2 is messed when I tried to install another distro (Trisquel) to an extern hd. How can I recover my old Grub 2 ?
<E3D3> Do I have connection ?
<philipballew> E3D3, we see you. someone should work on it soon. you need to reinstell grub is what you need to do
<E3D3> philipballew: Thanks, I was worried being disconnected or ignored for a stupid question.
<philipballew> no, you can always ask in #ubuntu as well. i can show you the documentation if you need it
<philipballew> i dont have time to help much
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<E3D3> phillipballew: I have some nice help, but its > 40 screens text. Have to write it down /remember all to try it. :-(
<coalwater> you could reinstall grub by mounting it on a live cd  session then use grub-install
<coalwater> ok that didnt make much sense
<E3D3> yes, a little.
<coalwater> give me a second
<coalwater> E3D3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/807727/ , do this from a live cd session
<E3D3> I try it immediatly. I'm so sorry to ask you this and thank you very much.
<E3D3> Done it & got no complaints :-) I reboot now & report afterwards.
<E3D3> coalwater: I don't no what to say. I'm home again, within minutes instead of suffering for hours. Tell me if I can do something back. I'm so gratefull & thank you more than much.
<E3D3> Also cool that you can do your accurate magic with my little info and all that GRUB2 info. I must be grub2-dyslectic & wait for v3.
<coalwater> E3D3: so its working good now ?
<E3D3> Without issues. Still have to let Grub find Kororaa on this intern hd but think that is much easier to find out, without help. I'm a little ashamed because I have spend much time in Grub but it doesn't stick in me. Thank you again very much.
<coalwater> i dont know much about grub myself, i just remembered that i saw this issue on a youtube vid before, searched for it and got the description and pasted it.
<coalwater> there's a command for grub to scan available os's
<coalwater> i dont remember it
<E3D3> I spend hours to learn Grub 1, made & stored excerpt. Have now only Grub2 for tripleboot system ! Spended hours to learn Grub2 but didn't finish it because of strange exeptions in reality. This accident urges me to try again. Your accuracy gives me hope but something resist in me to absorb all this like I used to. Maybe I becoming old fast. I scanned for excisting OS's before & remember it as no problem.
<E3D3> Done - Already had OS-prober installed here (Ubuntu). I found Kororaa, so I guess I'm finished. Wish I could buy you a beer :-)
<E3D3> * I found = It found
<coalwater> E3D3: haha, well thanks, but even if u could i don't really drink, i can accept a virtual juice though lol
<coalwater> if you want to mess with something u can always create a virtual machine
<E3D3> Don't know what you exactly mean with 'create' but tell if I can help somehow.
<coalwater> E3D3: you know what a virtual machine is?
<E3D3> Yes, I had some OS's in Sun's VirtualBox until they upgraded it. Have to learn to use the new version. Never worked with Qemu.
<coalwater> well, that's what i was saying, if u want to test some grub stuff, u might try on a vm first, just in case
<Snicksie> sun is now owned by oracle, so its called oracle virtualbox. Works still quite the same as the sun version E3D3 :)
<coalwater> and yea, like Snicksie says,it didn't change much, just the logo :D
<coalwater> of the owner i mean
<coalwater> virtualbox.org i think is the website
<E3D3> Managing the virtual media changed if I remember well
<coalwater> im not sure what reference u are using, but its pretty easy to set up
<Snicksie> well, its not difficult E3D3 :)
<Snicksie> and you cannot do much wrong with just a virtualbox :) If you need help with setting it up, just ask it here and we'll try to help you :)
<E3D3> Nice, thanks.
<E3D3> coalwater: May I ask you something, again about Grub2 ?
<E3D3> coalwater: nm. Its solved. (instead of trying in VM did I follow your orders with 2nd distro - wrong bootpartition. Then I reinstalled Grub & other apps etc until the chaos got sick of itself and it all settled down.)  :p
<top500> i am traying to istall ubuntu on new hard dr. / Gateway Itel_Pentium 4 cpu 3.06GHz 1BG ram /Ubuntu 11.10 /it starts good for 30.sec and then friz and go nowhere ???? any help
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-18
<bobweaver> Hello there I am seeting up a server (11.10 64 bit) and am have some troubles with the networking not being auto on set up. It (installer)then ask if I would like to try again or to configure manually I have also tried this I think that I might be entering somethig wrong. 1st qurestion is to enter my ip Is this the public ip that I get when I go to what is my ip or is this the ip that is on my lan ? then it asks for netmask then for the
<bobweaver>  gateway the gatre way is the same thing that I use to get out into the world ? like when I sign into my router ?
<bobweaver> s|what is my ip | whatismyip.com
<bobweaver> s gatre way | gateway
<ashickur-noor> How I can install unity 5 in 11.10?
<IAmNotThatGuy> ashickur-noor: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/01/install-unity-50-on-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<ashickur-noor> চহীচকিনগ
<ashickur-noor> hecking
<jupe> hello
<nothingspecial> hello jupe
<jupe> new to this.  trying to learn client - mIRC
<nothingspecial> ok, keep going :)
<zeroseven0183> Nice meeting you jupe!
<zeroseven0183> Welcome to the beginners team support channel
<jupe> I can access this channel via web browser.     But not in mIRC.
<nothingspecial> OIC
<nothingspecial> I thought you were just playing with it
 * nothingspecial has never used mIRC
<jupe> no.   just downloaded and trying to get mIRC working.
<hobgoblin> are you in windows?
<hobgoblin>  jupe ^^
<jupe> right now, yes.    - have just downloaded and installed ubuntu 11.10
<jupe> have 2 machines here..   1 with windows, 1 with ubuntu 11.10
<nothingspecial> Have you connected to the freenode server? jupe
<hobgoblin> I see - so you want to use mirc in windows - is that right - if you are trying to do so in ubuntu I would use something else
<jupe> to hobgoblin -   I am open to   suggestions.  I want to learn to use IRC, so I can ask questions about ubuntu to help me learn ubuntu
<jupe> to nothingspecial -  I think so.
<nothingspecial> jupe, Try installing x-chat on Ubuntu
<hobgoblin> I'd install xchat in ubuntu then :) nice and simple and a nice wiki page to follo
<hobgoblin> jupe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<hobgoblin> as far as windows goes though I've no idea :(
<nothingspecial> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/xchat-customizations/
<jupe> ok.  I will    give that a try.   Thanks..
<jupe> got it.  thanks.
<hobgoblin> welcome and good luck jupe
<Snicksie> hobgoblin, there's also xchat for windows... its free now :) works the same as the ubuntuversion, so quite useful as a client imo :)
<hobgoblin> oh really - excellent
<hobgoblin> thanks Snicksie
<nothingspecial> cheers Snicksie
<zeroseven0183> I'm using Pidgin here on my Lubuntu :-)
<zeroseven0183> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin
<hobgoblin> Snicksie: oic it's not free though
<hobgoblin> zeroseven0183: I used pidgin once
 * hobgoblin means that literally ;)
<zeroseven0183> hobgoblin, so what happened then?
 * hobgoblin used xchat instead :)
<hobgoblin> not needing to do any of that IM stuff that people appear to do made it somewhat easier
<hobgoblin> I tried empathy once as well
 * nothingspecial doesn't need any of that either
<zeroseven0183> I see. So you think xchat fits well with your needs?
<hobgoblin> imho IRC is best in an IRC client
<hobgoblin> zeroseven0183: yep - does all I need it to do
<Snicksie> hobgoblin, its free now, lemme see :)
<hobgoblin> tried the cli clients as well zeroseven0183 - didn't get on with those
<zeroseven0183> hobgoblin Haha yeah right. I like it with colours
<hobgoblin> :)
<nothingspecial> cli clients are good if you like connecting to the same session from different machines
<Snicksie> http://xchat.org/download/ ? :)
<hobgoblin> my daughter used pidgin for a while zeroseven0183
<hobgoblin> Snicksie: "You may use XChat for Windows for free for 30 days. If, after this time, you would like to continue using the product, you are required to register. Registration is a one time fee of €15.99"
<zeroseven0183> As long as it's free software :-)
<Snicksie> hm, I've never paid for it
<hobgoblin> zeroseven0183: :)
<Snicksie> then I had the other one
<Snicksie> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<hobgoblin> Snicksie: yea - but I would not recommend that in this channel :) that's just me though
<hobgoblin> oh nice Snicksie
<hobgoblin> shame jupe has gone :(
<Snicksie> yeah
<zeroseven0183> Everyone, enjoy chatting with your favorite chat application. I'm going to learn something new today. :-) http://www.codeyear.com
<hobgoblin> :)
<Jupe> hello again -
<hobgoblin> weclome back Jupe :)
<Jupe> thanks.      I am in  pidgin..         getting ready to try x-chat.
<Jupe> ok. thanks.. bye
<duanedesign> o/
<Jupe> hello
<fr33r1d3> hello Jupe
<Jupe> kinda quiet in here.
<hobgoblin> Jupe: get's like that
<hobgoblin> if you need help Jupe you need to just ask and if someone is able to they will
<Jupe> ok.  thanks.   will just   monitor for a while.
<hobgoblin> if you want to just chat to people from the team then /j #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Jupe> thanks.
<fr33r1d3> quiet at the moment, but it usually doesn't take long to get help if you ask something.
<JoseeAntonioR> does anyone here knows about vnc?
<holstein> JoseeAntonioR: whats up?
<JoseeAntonioR> holstein yesterday I set up everything to connect from an external network, but it doesn't seems to work
<JoseeAntonioR> I tried it with a friend, but it said failed to connect
<holstein> JoseeAntonioR: check the ports you are forwarding... just like ssh... usually 5901? something like that
<JoseeAntonioR> I forwarded 5900 to my IP
<holstein> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx has a nice implementation as well
<holstein> JoseeAntonioR: yup.. you might need several ports forwarded
<JoseeAntonioR> holstein ok, so I've forwarded from 5900 to 5920
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll try it now
<holstein> JoseeAntonioR: i would check that it can connect locally... if it can, suggest that software that worked to your friend connecting in... have them report errors... maybe sure you can ping each other... if you are using a domain name, use the IP instead
<JoseeAntonioR> I can connect locally, and I'm using the IP address
<holstein> if you have the option, connect it from somewhere else and test
<holstein> the erros is either in your router config, or on the other guy coming in
<coalwater> it might be a firewall issue
<JoseeAntonioR> in my router it says that thw firewall is unactive
<coalwater> try sudo ufw allow 5900
<holstein> JoseeAntonioR: thats not good...
<coalwater> i meant ubuntu firewall, not router's
<holstein> you dont need to forward ports through a firewall that doesnt exist
<coalwater> port forwarding is to tell which computer should handle this port
<coalwater> in the network
<holstein> but, if port 22 is listening, and the firewall is off, and you ssh in, it'll just find the port open on whatever machine that is
<coalwater> u mean listening on the router? or on the pc ?
<holstein> or that has been my finding... i would *not* run with the firewall turned off... nor with upnp enabled
<JoseeAntonioR> holstein I have turned the firewall on, and set the rule
<holstein> coalwater: it has been my findings that the requests get passed on to the network... not needing a forward, if the firewall is down
<coalwater> yea i guess this upnp adds forwards by it self, but i usually prefer doing thngs my self lol
<coalwater> anyway, what i wanted to say, that the requrest is probably forwarded correctly, but ufw blocks it
<holstein> yeah, but ufw is not enabled by default.. assuming JoseeAntonioR hasnt chaged that... its a good thing to double check though
<JoseeAntonioR> holstein I haven't enabled it. How do I check that?
<coalwater> JoseeAntonioR: try sudo ufw status, if its disbaled or if it already has the port allowed then ufw isnt the problem
<JoseeAntonioR> coalwater holstein Status: inactive
<JoseeAntonioR> in my router it says: Status: Routing
<JoseeAntonioR> should I change it to bridging?
<holstein> JoseeAntonioR: i say, its your friend.. if you can remove that from the equation, and you yourself connect back in from somewhere else, using the software and techniques that work for you locally, subtituting only the IP address
<JoseeAntonioR> holstein I'll try to check it with another person
<holstein> JoseeAntonioR: you will be giving your friend your *main* IP address.. not the local 192.168.*.* one
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, of course holstein
<coalwater> brb
<JoseeAntonioR> holstein can you help me to try it out?
<holstein> JoseeAntonioR: sure...
<holstein>  /q me, and tell me the creds
<holstein> i have a few minutes...
<BigOrange> Hi all, currently in the process of installing XP with the aim of getting some experience of Wubi. Anyone here used it? got any pointers? any quirks compared to a regular install? Thanks! :)
<hobgoblin> BigOrange: you're installing XP specifically to install Ubuntu inside it ?
<BigOrange> hobgoblin: haha yes I know it sounds a bit silly, but I don't have Windows installed on this machine (a netbook) it's linux/freebsd only.. the reason for this is that I was going in circles with someone on the forums recently before I realised it was a Wubi install, and that I know nothing about them, so thought I'd have a go! I considered just booting XP up on a VM, but figured it wouldn't be quite the same!
<hobgoblin> oic - not sure I'd bother :p I tend to try and point people on the forum in the direction of not wubi lol
<hobgoblin> I know it's a bit odd about max size - though you can fiddle afterwards it seems
<hobgoblin> it's ones that aren't labelled wubi that make me go grrr - luckily for me I can change them
<hobgoblin> some of the grub issues can be a bit of nightmare - and I'd not upgrade one
<BigOrange> hobgoblin: yeah I agree, not sure it is.. been looking over at it promising to finish installing for AGES.. I've got too used to linux installs - XP is taking it's sweet time for such a small amount of data!
<hobgoblin> BigOrange: I think it's quicker to install wubi if you put the iso in the same folder as wubi.exe
<hobgoblin> I installed wubi once just to see - soon got a real partition I'm afraid
<BigOrange> one of the things I'm hoping to confirm is that it's pretty simple to copy the contents of /home, to make moving from Wubi to full install easy - I assume it's just a case of copy to stick, copy off stick, but I kind of want to know!
<BigOrange> not there yet - the XP installer is still slowly mowing it's way across my old drive (wasn't going to let it mess up my grub!)
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha - so if you've just started installing xp and are then going to install wubi - I'll pop back tomorrow to catch up with you as you finish
<nothingspecial> lol
<BigOrange> I wish! it's been helpfully telling me it'll take about an hour.. so I left it then I came back and it had stopped with 39minutes to go and a dialog box that needed "ok" pressed. .. I'm watching this thing like a hawk now!
<BigOrange> I also want to see how easy it is to get rid off ;)
<hobgoblin> BigOrange: I think the easiest way is to move the whole wubi to a new partition - I assume you've seen the wubi sticky etc
<hobgoblin> oh it's easy to get rid of I think
<hobgoblin> reinstall xp
<BigOrange> haha!
<BigOrange> No chance
<hobgoblin> :p
<hobgoblin> BigOrange: how's it going?
<BigOrange> HobGoblin: I'm in to XP thanks for asking - still setting up XP  - turns out my disk was just too old for the drivers for the netbook... gotta get up to SP3 :(
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> well I'm off to bed in an hour or so - wubi will have started to install and ground to a halt about then - or tried to restart I mean ...
<BigOrange> I'd forgotten that we didn't use to have tabs in browsers .. grouping windows - REALLY annoying!
<hobgoblin> oh I don't do that - I get confused really quickly
<BigOrange> I've downloaded Wubi and put it on a stick so if these updates ever finish it'll be good to go!
<BigOrange> Starting to think you may have been on to something about this not being worth the effort!! :/
<hobgoblin> BigOrange: I seriously suggest you put wubi.exe and the iso in the same folder - otherwise wubi will be going online to get all the stuff
<BigOrange> Ah brilliant - Thanks hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_use_a_manually_downloaded_ISO.3F
<hobgoblin> if you've not seen the wubiguide - it does have some good info in it :)
<hobgoblin> lol - "Windows ME is not supported. " - was it ever?
<Unit193> If it's not said that it doesn't, someone will complain about it
<hobgoblin> :)
<BigOrange> Ah see I'm learning allready - I didn't even realise it could use my oneiric iso - that's at least half hour of downloading saved!
<hobgoblin> well I hope it's worth it ;)
<hobgoblin> BigOrange: off now - good luck :)
<bmj2354> Hello there, I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but my usb drive isn't loading when I reboot my computer, has anyone had a similar problem?
<BigOrange> bmj2354: Hi there, ah yes loads of times! usually it comes down to how you created it?
<BigOrange> also worth checking that the bios supports booting usb?
<bmj2354> How would I be able to find that out?
<Unit193> 1. How did you create the boot flash? 2. Your computer should have a boot order in the BIOS 3. Your computer should havea boot menu if you hit F11, Esc, of some other key when first booting
<bmj2354> I'm assuming it might be the flash drive. I've tried using the disk utility and formating the drive, but that didn't work.
<bmj2354> I created the boot drive following the instructions on the ubuntu website.
<bmj2354> I downloaded the install and then used the start up disk creator.
<Unit193> unetbootin is a recommended tool to create the boot flash
<BigOrange> If you get repeated errors writing to it, try formatting it in gparted as fat32 also :)
<bmj2354> Alright, thanks a lot guys. I'm trying out both of the programs you recommended, i'll let you know how it goes!
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-19
<donna_> hey, I'm new to ubuntu
<AJH101> #geirha: you may not remember me but thanks for your help about a week ago with grub/bootloader. I was getting in a real mess so just did a clean install of 11.10 - and replaced Vista with W7 at the same time!
<geirha> I don't think that was me :P
<AJH101> I do have a question about volume however. I am sure that the volume level was remembered when the system was restarted. But now, even if the sound is completely muted, it is reset when the system is restarted. Any ideas?
<AJH101> geirha: perhaps it was Snicksie - thanks both anyway :-)
<Snicksie> hm, I was the one with the grub-thing I guess... :p
<geirha> Sound settings should be saved on log out.  If you log out and back in again, does it remember the sound setting?
<AJH101> Snicksie: hello - probably yes
<Snicksie> hm, I sometimes have problems with sound too... it doesnt always remember my settings too :p
<AJH101> will try just logging out and back in
<Snicksie> no solution searched or found yet
<AJH101> Snicksie - any workaround?
<AJH101> o :-(
<Snicksie> nope, I sometimes need to use alsamixer because otherwise my headphone jacket has an awesome light... it has has a save-option, but I sometimes need to restore the save manually...
<AJH101> Snicksie: volume does seem to be remembered if i just log out and in - but not with a restart - any ideas? Sorry i just saw your last reply as i was logging out - can you repeat please?
<Snicksie> [11:34]  <Snicksie> nope, I sometimes need to use alsamixer because otherwise my headphone jacket has an awesome light... it has has a save-option, but I sometimes need to restore the save manually...
<Snicksie> not useful im afraid :(
<Snicksie> geirha, maybe you know more about this?
<geirha> Not really. I restart so rarely that I can't remember if sound settings reset themselves or not.
<AJH101> I do not know what happens under the hood when restarting compared to a log out!
<AJH101> As I run a dual boot i do restart most days
<Snicksie> maybe this thread will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207107
<AJH101> thanks
<Snicksie> hm, doesnt seem like that person had fixed his problems...
<Snicksie> anyhow, I gotta go... i'll let my chatwindow open, maybe someone knows the solution AJH101 :)
<AJH101> indeed nio :-(
<AJH101> thanks
<AJH101> anyone else have any ideas please?
<AJH101> What is asla? Am I using it? (I have not added any audio packages (sfaik)
<AJH101> How do I add a clock to the top of my screen in 11.10 please?
<Irmasterlol> just installed ubuntu. What do?
<JoseeAntonioR> lrmasterlolo Have you got any problems? If you have, we can try to fix them
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-20
<RichardWinters> i have a few questions, first one... which client of IRC do you recommend for ubuntu 11? in windows i use mIRC with NoNameScript (Im n00b with ubuntu, im installing it right now)
<benonsoftware> XChat?
<RichardWinters> is the most recommended?
<Unit193> Well, there isn't a "best", but XChat seems to be the one people like, and is GUI
<Unit193> !xchat
<ubot2> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<RichardWinters> thx
<Goodguy69> Just tried using Update Manager which went right through to the end then produced this error: W: GPG error: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: GPG error: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automa
<Goodguy69> Is anyone else having troubles?
<urlin2u> Goodguy69, try this  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<Goodguy69> urlin2u no still the same problem?
<urlin2u> Goodguy69,  not sure then really, if you get no more answers try #ubuntu
<Goodguy69> A small window opened after login that said I was part of a Domain and this wasn't recommended? Could this be part of the problem?
<daryldadude> Hello world.
<daryldadude> Can Adobe After Effects be run on the latest (or any) unbuntu?
<daryldadude> FUCK YOU!
<geirha> You're welcome ... I guess.
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> I missed seeing his chats and caught up with something I like to avoid
<IAmNotThatGuy> how are you today geirha?
<geirha> slightly stressed, but otherwise fine. How about you?
<IAmNotThatGuy> geirha: I'm at office for the past 8 hours -.- Will be here for the next 4 h :[
<geirha> Something big happening?
<IAmNotThatGuy> geirha: Issues :[
<geirha> Hm? catching up to a deadline?
<IAmNotThatGuy> geirha: Nope. Finiding the issues before everything goes out of hand =] I do have plenty of time. However, I have 4 parallel works to do. So, I am spending most of the time to clear the main issue =]
<geirha> Ah, pre-emptive strike :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> ;]
<AJH101> Hello - i have recently seen the Recovery Remix - i do not know any shell commands - would downloading this therefore be a waste of bandwidth?! :-)
<angela-android> AJH101, I am not aware of a recovery remix. I suppose it depends what you want it for and whether or not you think you can learn the commands you need to make it useful.
<AJH101> i think it unlikely! i spose i will put it on a hd for use in emergencies... :-)
<angela-android> AJH101, If you mean the rescue remix, you can use any of the tools included in that from a normal Ubuntu live cd. If you have one of those you don't need the recovery remix
<pip__> is it safe to shutdown my pc using sudo shutdown -h now from the terminal or will that eventually kill my box somehow?
<pip__> answered thanks :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-21
<Lirth> I'm trying to change the clock settings to show decimal time instead of standard (it's a little experiment) but I can't find anything online. Is there a way to adjust the length of hours, minutes, and seconds? I'd like to have 10 hours a day, 1000 minutes per day (100 per hour) and 100,000,000 seconds per day (100 per minute, 1,000,000 per hour). I'm pretty sure the parentheses numbers are right, but please correct me on that also.
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<Lirth> Anyone have some skills adjusting the clock to show custom time?
<nlsthzn> Hey BT...
<benonsoftware> Hello nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> I need some assistance... in this thread a user needs assistance installing Radeon drivers (seems to be an issue with them getting a black screen on start-up sometimes) - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1912713 anyone have any good links etc?
<Lirth> When installing Ubuntu on another computer, I don't have the automated version to create partitions for dual boot with Windows. Any idea why that may be?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-22
<linuxnewb> hello:)
<linuxnewb> so, I am a linux newb. is there a way i can view the movies and music i have on an external hdd that was used with win7?
<s-fox> Hello.
<Zell84> Hey guys. Absolute noob here. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my macbook via usb hard drive. I make it through all of the Terminal commands until it tries to mount the iso file onto the hard rive. At that point the hard drive crashed and is unreadable, and I have to reformat it. Any help would be much appreciated
<urlin2u> Zell84, there is a ##apple channel they might have some help for you, if needed.
<Zell84> ok thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-14
<kcoffman> Can someone help me with a sound issue?
<yeehi> Quantal used to run v slowly in a Virtual Machine. Has this been fixed now? (It didn't have independent 2D)
<holstein> kcoffman: whats up?
<holstein> yeehi: "run v"?
<kcoffman> holstein I didn't see your reply
<kcoffman> holstein this is my problem I have a problem with the sound and volume control on my laptop. If the sound is below about 80% it's silent, when it's at 100% it's super loud and there is a very small window for a happy medium
<holstein> kcoffman: have you tried with other operating systems?
<kcoffman> no
<kcoffman> holstein it worked with natty
<holstein> kcoffman: natty is another operating system
<kcoffman> holstein I know, I was thinking windows. sorry
<holstein> kcoffman: i would just try and rule out a hardware issue... before you troubleshoot unecessarily software issues
<holstein> kcoffman: could be a driver support issue.. there are typically a few things that can make or break audio support.. the kernel version and alsa version
<holstein> kcoffman: i usually troubleshoot these with live CD's
<kcoffman> holstein: How would you suggest I do that? I have already entered something in terminal that pulled up a volume equalizer and it didn't work
<holstein> kcoffman: what i would suggest is to try alsamixer in the terminal.. dont trust the labels
<holstein> then try pavucontrol, again not trusting labels
<kcoffman> holstein ah a live CD, since I have switched to Ubuntu my CD/DVD burner works about 1 in 20 times I try to burn so i've given up on burning with this laptop
<holstein> kcoffman: i'll just give you suggestions... use what you want
<kcoffman> holstein I tired alsamixer in terminal
<holstein> kcoffman: you can open a terminal and run a few commands.. lspci, aplay -l, arecord -l
<holstein> in these outputs, you'll see the device... i would search "ubuntu model#" and see if anyone else has reported an issue
<holstein> kcoffman: when trying alsamixer, you need to really tweak *everything* and trust no labels
<kcoffman> holstein I ran the lspci...what am I looking for with this?
<holstein> kcoffman: you are looking for the line that states what audio hardware you have... so you can search for help about it
<holstein> kcoffman: have you appliced all upgrades?
<holstein> applied*
<kcoffman> Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a
<kcoffman> holstein to my knowledge all upgrades are applied.
<holstein> kcoffman: assume nothing.. open a terminal and run
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then... sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> you can get a kernel or alsa upgrade that could fix (or break) your issue
<holstein> !audio | kcoffman
<ubot2`> kcoffman: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> kcoffman: i might just try another version... if you are runing 12.10, try 12.04... or viceversa
<holstein> try and just get something supporting that hardware more "out of the box" til you are comfortable tracking these issues down
<kcoffman> holstein I am running the update now
<holstein> kcoffman: sometimes theres gain settings in the wrong place in alsamixer... or pavucontrol
<holstein> kcoffman: i still dont know what hardware you have either
<holstein> kcoffman: you can share the output of lscpi.. or aplay -l
<holstein> !paste | kcoffman
<ubot2`> kcoffman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kcoffman> holstein I have the NVIDIA MCP51..that's what it said for sound
<holstein> it?
<holstein> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<holstein> ^^ thats what im looking for
<kcoffman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530020/
<holstein> kcoffman: what operating system are you using?
<holstein> kcoffman: you should have all kinds of output there.. front, center
<kcoffman> 12.04
<holstein> kcoffman: i would open either or both alsamixer or pavucontrol and dont trust the labels
<kcoffman> what do you mean i should have all kinds of output there?
<holstein> kcoffman: if its says "mic", you test that as a possible output
<holstein> kcoffman: those labels are a guess sometimes
<krevice> anybody found a workaround to stabilize minitube on 12.04 yet?
<VaultDweller13> hi people, could smbd help with configuring dhcp server with 2 NICs?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-15
<_DADDY> i got xubuntu and my cpu is only running at 1400 whereas it should be 2.7 now what?
<Cong> woops my firefox has gotten enormously huge. what am I to do?
<Cong> I think it's ten screens big now!
<Cong> I solved it by opening another windows and closing the previous.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-16
<evilthought> what am I doing wrong here? http://pastebin.com/p7KnXzwJ
<evilthought> "tune2fs: Not a directory while trying to open /dev/sdb1//media/owner/WD_Drive"
<tsimpson> evilthought: why do you think /dev/sdb1//media/owner/WD_Drive is valid?
<tsimpson> tune2fs is run on a "device" and those live in /dev, /media/owner/WD_Drive is just a mountpoint, it happens to be where the filesystem on the device /dev/sdb1 is mounted
<holstein> is it /dev/sdb1//media? or /dev/sdb1/media?
<tsimpson> neither
<holstein> true
<tsimpson> btw, there's nothing wrong with sequential slashes appearing, //////////////////home/////user is a perfectly valid path ;)
<Unit193> No such file or directory. :-----D
<holstein> tsimpson: insteresting.. i cant believe i havent found that out by accident ;)
<tsimpson> autorepeat is to thank for me finding that out
<tsimpson> before I look away from the keyboard while typing anyway
<tsimpson> *before I could...
<r4y> I want to know your thoughts about http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<r4y> I want help, but I have to back up then re-install Ubuntu 12 before I can use any help you give me
<r4y> I am a big fan of Ubuntu gnome the way it was in Ubuntu 10.04
<r4y> What was I supposed to install?, and I am not just saying the interface, for appearances, I know there is more to it then appearances though. Like I had talked about and asked about on this channel making launchers in Unity is not like before.
<r4y> I don't know if I tried making launchers in Ubuntu 12's gnome version
<r4y> I found this link sometime ago, http://askubuntu.com/questions/61567/how-do-i-change-to-a-theme-not-listed-in-the-appearance-screen
<r4y> I've thought about Linux Mint, Debian, Ubuntu 12.04 and Mandrivia. Mandrivia was something my uncle suggested for me to try years ago.
<r4y> I am not sure that I am ready for debian though
<r4y> http://www.tuxgarage.com/2012/05/quantal-quetzal-plans-uds-q-summary.html
<r4y> Ubuntu 12.04 + Cinnamon ?
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970049
<r4y> Well at least I have some choices, perhaps I should try these in a virtual box like I have talked about many times. Take care and sorry for any trouble
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/243074
<histo> I remember wing commander privateer
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-17
<r4y> I need help with saving a file to a floppy disk. I see the floppy disk drive but I can't open it, and it has been years since I last used a floppy disk drive. It says: Unable to mount location No media in the drive
<r4y> I just tried another floppy disk and it says the same thing
<r4y> In disk utility it says smart staus not supported. Perhaps I need to turn smart of?
<r4y> status not staus
<r4y> Well it couldn't hurt since I had smart on this motherboard turned off before. Bye
<escott> i love the idea of a floppy with SMART. that would be awesome
<yeehi> Just installed  Gnome. I know wireless card works ok with free software and the wireless router signal is ok. I cannot reach internet. NetworkManger.conf has be set to managed=true and restarted. It says wireless is unavailable in network manager gnome. Aeroplane mode is off. Wireless is set to on. No wireless networks have been detected. How can I get to the internet?
<holstein> yeehi: i would hardwire and search for firmware
<yeehi> thanks, holstein - this wireless card doesn't need special firmware - it runs on Trisquel, the fully free version of Ubuntu
<holstein> yeehi: i would try different firmware, kernels... i would test with live CD's
<holstein> yeehi: i would connect via wired to troublewhoot
<holstein> shoot*
<holstein> yeehi: i would setup an open wifi access point
<yeehi> oh - a different kernel might work! Good idea. will try wired connection too
<holstein> yeehi: also, trisquel is not ubuntu
<holstein> yeehi: you might want to try ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu if just for troublshooting purposes to aide setting up trisquel, assuming you get no help from the trisquel community
<yeehi> trisquel runs fine, holstein. (I am actually trying to run Wheezy Debian Gnome at the moment, but don't know the debian community well - Ubuntu people I know are helpful)
<holstein> yeehi: sure.. its just helpful for us to help you if you are actually using ubuntu
<holstein> yeehi: im not getting into what "better" or what runs "fine" or not.. just that ubuntu has kernels.. im familiar with them.. i dont know anything about trisquel
<holstein> yeehi: it literally wont hurt to fire up a live CD.. if it works, you can see what is loaded and learn how to support the device in most any linux
<yeehi> trisquel uses the libre kernels - same as linux, but with no binary blobs, holstein
<holstein> yeehi: they are *not* the same
<holstein> yeehi: ubuntu ships no proprietary blobs
<holstein> yeehi: again, it literaly will not hurt you to try it.. otherwise, you'll need to familiarize yourself with those communities
<yeehi> it does ship blobs, holstein, ubuntu uses the standard linux kernel, which has blobs
<holstein> yeehi: nope
<holstein> yeehi: either way, we dont need to argure about this
<holstein> yeehi: the kernels are *not* the same.. and the operating systems are diferent
<yeehi> i am confident that there are blobs in the kernel ubuntu ships with, holstein
<holstein> yeehi: im *not* suggesting you need to use ubuntu.. nor that it is better
<holstein> yeehi: im suggesting as a troubleshooting step, you load a live CD..
<yeehi> for linux kernels without blobs you can go here: http://jxself.org/linux-libre/
<holstein> yeehi: i am positive ubuntu doesnt ship proprietary software
<holstein> yeehi: we on the ubuntustuio team are not allowed to ship codecs or blobs... for anything.. out of the box
<holstein> yeehi: that comes from high up
<holstein> yeehi: again.. nothing we need to debate
<holstein> yeehi: im not saying you should.. im saying in order to get support in an ubuntu support channel, you should try ubuntu on the hardware
<yeehi> you are right, holstein, no proprietary software, but binary blobs are different - they are "open source", ie we can see the binary code, but it is un-intelligible, therefore not free
<holstein> yeehi: again.. nothing to debate
<holstein> yeehi: those are not in by default
<holstein> yeehi: and, it literally will not hurt you to try a live CD and see how the software is supported
<yeehi> yes, holstein, it was a bit cheeky of me to ask for help on the ubuntu-beginners channel, but ubuntu is debian based and i feel like a noob, so ubuntu people might have mercy on me :)
<holstein> yeehi: i do
<holstein> yeehi: im asking you to load a live CD so i can have an idea of whats going on
<yeehi> a live cd of debian?
<holstein> yeehi: ubuntu..
<holstein> if it works in ubuntu, you can likely find out why easy enough
<yeehi> i have done that already, holstein - ubuntu runs ok and connects to internet with quantal
<holstein> yeehi: so, whast the problem?
<holstein> yeehi: fire up that live CD, and see what it has that you need in the other operating systems
<holstein> yeehi: if you are saying "something in ubuntu is a blob that is supporting my hardware, and i dont want to use that blob, i want to use something else to provide support *and* in another operating system".. i dont think any of the volunteers will be willing to learn a new operating system to help you enough
<yeehi> holstein, thanks for helping me: 1) ubuntu quantal and precise run well and auto connect to wireless on this laptop. the blobs on the linux kernel that these 2 releases ship with are not an influence on whether this laptop connects to the internet. (I know this, as I have used the same kernel, stripped of the blobs and the wireless works ok)
<holstein> yeehi: then, use that kernel
<holstein> yeehi: otherwise, its something in those operating systems that you are not configureing properly
<yeehi> I am using a kernel with blobs at the moment - the blobs are not the issue here
<holstein> yeehi: i *never* thought any blob was an issue
<yeehi> i agree, holstein - you never thought blobs were an issue for me, though I think you did say that ubuntu does not come with non-free software, when I believe that in fact it does, namely, the kernel, which has blobs.
<yeehi> But anyway, I will go check out with Gnome/Debian people. They will have had more experience with this particular issue, I think
<holstein> yeehi: i still say they are opensource.. i politely disagree with your asscessment of the blobs
<yeehi> open source does not equal free.
<holstein> yeehi: they are free or not.. we cant include non free. and they are inclued
<holstein> yeehi: cool.. hope you get it sorted!
<yeehi> thanks holstein! It is good to be able to chat with somebody that cares!
<yeehi> If i see you later when I get it going, i will let you know :)
<holstein> well, you have it "going" in 12.10 and 12.40 ubuntu.. but cheers to you with debian
<holstein> 12.04*
<holstein> yeehi: i have more/better information about the blobs.. not sure if you actually need one
<holstein> those blobs are needed to be sent to talk to the hardware
<holstein> if you need it, you'll need it on whatever OS
<holstein> if you dont, then its configuration
<holstein> there is nothing software you can do to need the blobs less
<holstein> they are what they are, and if you need them, you need them
<yeehi> Thanks, holstein
<bodhizazen> 'lo yeehi and coolbhavi
<bodhizazen> hey holstein , how goes ?
<coolbhavi> hello bodhi_zazen
<coolbhavi> how is it going?
<guest______> j #ubuntu-beginners-team
<ethang> hi guys!
<PhysicsBrain> Hello? Can I make a question?
<PhysicsBrain> Hello guys! I've aproblem with the "sudo". Posteriorly i did edited /etc/sudoers/, i can not do nothing as sudo user. Exist in anywhere a file "sudoers" backup, to just put in there?
<PhysicsBrain> Can anybody help me?
<holstein> PhysicsBrain: you want to edit the file from a live CD? or the recovery root console?
<PhysicsBrain> I would like edit in the graphic mode, normal! can you understand?
<holstein> PhysicsBrain: the live CD is "normal"
<PhysicsBrain> I need to a recuperation of the file "sudoers" because i broken the existent and cant's do nothing as a sudo user!
<holstein> PhysicsBrain: that should also be on the live CD
<PhysicsBrain> i have the 12.04 LTS live CD and I'm using the 12.10 QQ, I can use it?
<holstein> PhysicsBrain: to edit the file? sure
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-18
<PhysicsBrain> Great! How can I do it? Canyou help me fella?
<holstein> PhysicsBrain: i would just boot the live CD, and open the file with the text editor of your choice... the one that you used to edit it in the first place should do
<holstein> PhysicsBrain: fix it back, and reboot
<PhysicsBrain> Ok. Let me see! I have to boot with the live CD, open the file and edit. but, where is it in the test mode of the live CD?
<holstein> PhysicsBrain: ?
<holstein> PhysicsBrain: it'll be right there on your hard drive.. assuming you arent using encryption, you open it from the live CD and edit it
<PhysicsBrain> How I access my HD from there?
<holstein> PhysicsBrain: you'll see it in the file manager..
<PhysicsBrain> OK. I'll try. Thank you fella!
<yeehi>  I have a large library of mp3 files I want to compress. Which is the most efficient way to zip them, to save space? Quality? Speed?
<yeehi> mp3 is already compressed
<histo> yeehi: well if you don't want to compress them you could use tar
<histo> yeehi: or you could tar gzip if you want to.
<histo> !best | yeehi
<ubot2> yeehi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<yeehi> thanks for that histo! I didn't know about ubuntu-bots - how would i format a question in #ubuntu-bots?
<yeehi> I can't get gparted to partition using exfat - there is no exfat option. I have installed exfat fuse and exfat utils
<jonny2> Hello. I wanted to use Pendrivelinux and bought a 8g Flash drive. I didnt want to use all 8g for my linux would I be able to partion it so that I can have 4g available for other uses?
<holstein> jonny2: heres what i do
<holstein> i just install to the USB sticks.. as if ther are normal media
<holstein> i dont use an persistent setup.. or any pendrive anything.. i just install
<jonny2> holstein: So you mean by removing the HD and doing the instalation into the USB
<holstein> jonny2: if you want to remove the hard drive, but you dont have to .. you can just not change the hard drive
<holstein> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> jonny2: the grub install can be tricky.. i just put grub on the USB stick
<holstein> jonny2: i would say, just grab unetbootin, and put a live distro on the stick, and see what your needs are
<holstein> jonny2: you can use the space on the unetbootin
<jonny2> Thanks holstein.
<jonny2> Oh one more thing Holstein can this work for any flavor of linux like red hat?
<holstein> jonny2: unetbootin supports many distros
<holstein> jonny2: all distros are likely to have a "supported" way to use a USB stick
<holstein> jonny2: i have used it with fedora many times
<jonny2> Thanks
<yeehi> I want to be able to read arabic fonts if they appear in file names and elsewhere - which package should I install?
<earthling_> hi, how do I tell what wireless card I have on my laptop?
<earthling_> I think I found it
<earthling_> how do I turn on my BCM4312 Broadcom wireless card?
<Unit193> !bcm | earthling_
<ubot2> earthling_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Unit193> Pretty easy, considering.
<earthling_> I'll check it out
<earthling_> thx
<Unit193> I have one of those.
<earthling_> it says my pci-id is supported for (2.6.33+)
<earthling_> that is the kernel version?
<Unit193> Kernel version in quantal is 3.5.0-21
<earthling_> Im using lucid live usb
<geirha> lucid has a 3.2 kernel
<Geothst> I'm getting some errors on my splash screen when I boot up but they're just kinda randomly all over the screen and I don't have time to read exactly what the errors are. is there a way to pull up boot-up errors after the fact?
<geirha> It depends on what stage of the boot they occur, but if it's late enough in the boot, check /var/log/boot.log
<Geothst> It looks like everything on here has an [ok] after it.
<Geothst> It says could not write bytes: broken pipe, then it says lots of stuff... starting crash report submission daemon, hardware RNG device inode not found, cannot find hardware RNG device to use, topping save kernel messages, sane disabled: edit /etc/default/saned
<Geothst> Oh that's weird. that didn't go through.
<geirha> ok, something weird is going on there, but not enough information to suggest what
<Geothst> It's a fairly fresh install. I am trying to install steam but it's not working. I installed the very latest beta nvidia drivers.
<Geothst> synaptic, xchat, GIMP, inkscape, normal stuff. I haven't done anything wild yet.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-19
<Patyh> Hi..
<yeehi> How can I do all these 3 things, installing Quantal: Manually decide the partitions and file systems, (easy) and encrypt (easy) and also have LVM? (doing the last thing too is difficult for me.)
<realm174_> Installing Ubuntu on a new computer. Need to migrate everything from the old computer. Different versions: Old computer 11.04 32 bit, new computer 12.10 64 bit. Any step by step?
<geirha> Depends what "everything" means
<realm174_> Ah yes... well, old ubuntu has web/ftp servers running. Also would like to migrate shared folders (/home, /share). I can figure out how to copy the files, but how about the server settings? Can I just copy the files from /etc and restart apache?
<geirha> most likely, yes.
<geirha> you may need to tweak some config files to account for the version gap, but in general, software is backward compatible
<realm174_> oh good! I guess same goes with the /etc/samba folder then...
<realm174_> Last question... What's the easiest way to find out what else I might have installed over the years on the old computer that is "still in use"?
<geirha> take care though, don't copy all config files at once, do one service at a time, do some simple tests to ensure its up
<geirha> if the old config fails to work on the new system, there's always dpkg-reconfigure or apt-get purge to start over
<geirha> that's a tough one
<geirha> you can run a command to get a list of packages currently installed. That'll give you a clue, but doesn't really tell you if they're in use or not
<realm174_> Well, I'll start with the ones I already know, I guess I'll find out if there's something missing as I go along :)  thanks for the assistance, that was very helpful!!
<realm174_> alright, problem #1... I used wubi to install Ubuntu along with Win7. Wubi only grabbed 16G out of the 250Gb of freespace I had. Is there a way to allocate more to Ubuntu or do I need to re-install?
<geirha> Yes, the easiest way is just creating a new virtual disk for it.
<geirha> I believe the wubi page describes how
<geirha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_create_a_virtual_disk_in_Ubuntu.3F
<geirha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_resize_the_virtual_disks.3F
<realm174_> awesome, thanks! Lots of good info on that page, I'll be reading
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-20
<yeehi> How do I keep the su login for my session  so that I don't have to re-enter it every time i install a package?
<geirha> you mean sudo?
<geirha> you can configure sudo in various ways. You can for instance say that your user should be able to run sudo apt-get without entering a password
<geirha> !sudoers
<ubot2> Factoid 'sudoers' not found
<geirha> !sudo
<ubot2> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<yeehi> The command: sudo sha256 file.tgz requires a passphrase - which passphrase is that? I get gobbledegook when i just hit enter
<smartboyhw> yeehi, your password presumably
<yeehi> smartboyhw, i enter my su command but then I need another passphrase...
<SnowmanX11> yeehi: sudo su - then your password and after you do not need password again.
<SnowmanX11> yeehi: you can use root commands without password
<yeehi> i installed conky - it says disk: 60% what does this mean? Disk is nowhere near 60 percent full...
<geirha> yeehi: It's been ages since I've looked into conky, but I'm guessing it's the default configuration of conky that's a bit weird
<geirha> I'm guessing "disk" means "/"
<geirha> Did you get your other issue solved?
<yeehi> thanks, geirha - i wonder what it could mean... i did spend a bit of time writing over some SDD space during installation, maybe that has something to do with it
<yeehi> other issue not solved yet - asking at debian forum - they will know there
<geirha> is there a /etc/conkyrc file? or anything in /etc with conky in its name?
<geirha> If so, open it in a pager or editor and search for "disk:"
<geirha> might give some clues if you combine it with "man conkyrc" (or maybe man conky)
<geirha> Anyway, as for the previous issue. Neither sudo or su will ask for a passphrase; they'll ask for a password
<geirha> I'm guessing this sha256 command is the one asking for a passphrase. I'm not familiar with that command.
<yeehi> thanks geirha - v helpful
<yeehi> geirha - one different thing, i keep having to log in as su.  Where do I set it so that i login as su for one session and then stay logged in, eg for synaptic or running terminal commands?
<geirha> not possible
<geirha> you can configure sudo to not ask for password though
<geirha> and we don't really support suing to root
<geirha> In ubuntu, you should use sudo rather than su
